# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Finger Induced Lucid Dream (fild)

## Hargarts

FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dream)

*Short Version:*

Simplified Directions:

The Setup:
1. Go to sleep. It&#39;s that simple.. No hypnosis or visualization required.
2. To perform this technique, you have to be extremely close to falling asleep. The best time is either in the middle of the night, or in the morning. However, using this technique in the morning can often cause shorter LDs.
3. If you want to try FILD during the night, you have to find some way to wake up. There are various methods.. Find one that works for you.
4. Once you wake up, the first thing that should be on your mind is the FILD technique. Immediately relax, and try to go back to sleep how you normally would. The goal here is to get to the point just before you fall back to sleep. Once you&#39;ve reached this point, begin the FILD technique. If you fall back to sleep, don&#39;t worry... you can try again when you wake up.

The Technique:
1. Imagine for a second that you are playing a piano using your index and middle finger with one hand. Your fingers are side by side on two keys. Now, press your right finger down, leaving your left finger up. Next, press your left finger down, and lift your right finger back up. Repeat this up and down motion.
2. So you have the motion down? Try this: Imagine you are playing the piano again (using the same motion), but this time, press the keys so lightly that they don&#39;t go down. Give it a try on your computer keyboard - you should basically feel your muscles contract, but your fingers should hardly move.
3. You&#39;re almost there. All you have to do is use this finger movement when you wake up. Once you reach step 4 on the setup process, start moving your fingers. Focus on the movement. By directing your focus, you will fall asleep within seconds. Do not count your finger movements or talk to yourself in your head. Also, do not try to make yourself go to sleep.. that will only wake you up. That&#39;s it&#33;
4. Once about 10 to 20 seconds have passed, take your other hand, and perform a nose RC. Simply pinch your nose and try to breath in. If you can, you&#39;re dreaming&#33;
5. If you find that the RC doesn&#39;t work, don&#39;t worry.. you can try again. Just go to sleep normally, and try again when you wake up. 


*Original Directions from LD4ALL:*

1. Go to sleep:
- You want to do this tech when you are the most tired. For some people, it&#39;s 3 hours after you have gone to sleep, for others, 5, or you can do it in the morning (harder)
- might help to tell your self to wake up after your dreams (Like in the MILD tech.).. havent tried this yet
- Try playing very soft music in the background when you go to sleep if you want to wake up during the REM state. Make sure it&#39;s very very soft, and has no beat/voice in it.

2. This is the hardest part of the technique. You need to get into a state where you are very tired, and feel like you could easily fall asleep. To achive this, you either have to wake up from a dream during the night, set an alarm clock for the time where you will be the most tired, or use the dream period in the morning.

2a. (Unreliable, but easy if you wake up) If you find that you have just woken up from a dream in the middle of the night or you set your alarm to wake you up, you should already feel very tired. Continue to step 3. (if not, just go back to sleep. You could try to relax, but I dont think it would work too well.)

2b. (most reliable) If you have set an alarm clock for 3, 5 or however many hours works best for you, you should wake up in a tired state. Try relaxing, and when you feel like your very close to sleep, contine to step 3. However, if you have woken up, and dont feel tired at all, I would go back to sleep.

2c. (hard and unreliable) If you have woken up in the morning, you might not feel very tired. (You might be relaxed, but you would find it hard to start sleeping agian.) To get into this "tired" state, you should go back to sleep. In about 30 mins (or more), you will wake up again. When you wake up this time (try not to move or open your eyes), try to relax as much as possible and see how tired you feel. (Be carefull you dont fall back to sleep) If you feel very tired, continue to step 3. Otherwise, go back to sleep, and try again when you wake up.

3. Relax. Once you think you are about to fall asleep again (You should already feel like this when you wake), you need to start moving part of your body, It should just be a very small movement, and it needs to be repetitive. I recommend using your fingers.
- What I do is this: Right now, imagine you are playing a piano with 2 fingers: your pointer and middle finger. Push one key down, lift it back up and at the same time, press the other finger down. Just keep going back and forth between the fingers. I have my hand under my pillow when i did this, but Im sure it would work anywhere. Just make sure the movement is very small, and takes very little energy to perform it. (I was just doing this on my right hand)
- Another Note: When you are moving you fingers, dont try to visualize anything, just think to you self that you will do this for 10-30 secs, and then check to see if it&#39;s a dream.
- Also, do not tell your self all the actions you are going to do, and do not "count" while you do this tech... Just say to your self, you will do a RC in 10-30 secs, and then just lay there, moving you fingers.
- Try to focus on the movement, and just try to relax.
- Do not focus on trying to fall asleep (it will keep you awake). Keep focus on your fingers, do not let your mind wander.

4. Once you start the motion, try to relax (as much as you can, but dont force it. Dont "try" to fall asleep) and wait about 10-30 seconds (keep your fingers moving). During this short time, tell your self that you will wait about 10-30 secs, and then you will check to see if you are in a dream. (Dont count in your head) Once the 10-20 secs have passed, do a nose RC (Where you pinch your nose closed, and try to breath in.. If you can, you are in a dream). If the RC fails, just try to go to sleep normally for a few mins (no motion or RCs), and try the tech one more time. If it fails again, go to sleep, and try again later that morning. If it works it should only take 10-30 secs. Do not lay there doing a RC every 30 secs over and over, it will just wake you up even more.
- The first time I did this, I thought that It wasnt going to work. After the 10-30 secs, I still was sure that I was still trying to fall asleep, with my fingers moving. However, when I did a RC, I realized it was a dream. I thought to my self "wow, Im in a LD, I guess it does work"
- On 7-4-04, I found that whenever I started to dream, I had a tingly sensation all over my body.

5. If the nose RC works, try to get out of bed...
- I found that in the morning, when I tried to get out of bed in the dream, I would wake up immediately when I tried to move. If this happens to you, you should try this: once you realize that you are dreaming from the nose RC, keep your eyes closed, and keep pinching your nose. Continue to breath through your nose. Wait about 10-30 secs, and then try to visualize your room in your head (like your looking at it thru your closed eyes). The image should slowly come to you, and once it has, get out of bed, and you shouldnt wake up from the movement.


NOTE: When this works successfully, the real world (where you were moving you fingers) will be transitioned into the dream world (You will dream that you are still moving your fingers, and trying to relax).

Some people are telling me that they are trying to move their fingers, and then do a RC every 30 secs.. That&#39;s not what you should do. If the 1st RC fails, stop the finger movement, and RCs, and try to relax for a few mins, then, try the tech once more. If it fails again, go to sleep, and try again later that morning. Hope that helps

Things to try: Instead of waiting only 10-30 secs, see what happens if you wait more like 1-5 mins. (When I discovered this tech. I kept waking up from what I thought was the real world, and realizing that it was entirely a dream.. So I tried again, and told my self to wait a few secs, and then do a RC.. and it worked). I think that it is either going to work, or it&#39;s not going to work, do not lay there for 20 mins moving your fingers. If it doesnt work, go back to sleep, or try relaxing for another few mins.

----------


## lord soth

two words:









*H-O-L-Y   C-R-A-P-!*


why dont you just go and write a novel!?! that has GOT TO BE, the most longest*EST* post I have seen in my many many years of being a human....

i will have to try it, nothing else is working   ::cry::

----------


## Scwigglie

I'll try it too! I eventually compressed that to about 4 sentences, lol   ::D:  It sounds really good, especially since last night I had a FA but didn't do a RC, so I went back to sleep thinking it was real.

----------


## Jin

I just let my lucid dreams come to me. Or I go out and look for them. They're certainly not under my bed, that's for sure!  :wink2:

----------


## Remus

Has anyone who has never sleep walked and did this technique not gone into SP and sleep walked? xD

----------


## Scwigglie

I don't see why you would sleep walk if you've never had before, though.

----------


## Jin

I don't sleep walk, but I sleep stalk (stalk people while I'm sleeping via rolling or running like a gorilla).

----------


## CCHawk

hey, i'm interested... why not give it  a try.  will post results tomorrow   ::D:

----------


## Jin

::D:  Yeah, me too!  ::D:

----------


## Hargarts

Hehe it is kinda long.. It started out short (about 5 lines), but I kept adding new things to it (I started it on the ld4all forum)

----------


## nightowl

Holy jeebus, that was friggin long. Contructive criticsm: next time just shorten it a little.

This sounds like a great idea and I've read about this somewhere when I was researching WILD techniques and what you said is sort of part of one. It was where you would lay down and put your arm up in the air and you would let it up there and if you went to sleep, then it would fall down and wake you up. I never liked it though because keeping it up required unneccesary energy.

Yours sounds simpler though. I'll post results tomorrow morning.

----------


## Scwigglie

Hey fun fact: I can keep my arm up for hours without even feeling slightly sore. I've been doing it since I was little.. just sitting there with my arm up.   ::|:   I mean, I don't do this at social events.. but yeah.

----------


## Jin

I only posted here once? That's new.  ::|:

----------


## Hargarts

I dont see how this is like the arm thing at all... Your not trying to stay awake, you want to fall asleep. You dont say "awake" while you fall asleep.

The movement of the fingers makes you fall asleep, and then you will start to dream that you are still moving them.

good luck everyone

----------


## Jin

Hey Hargarts!  :smiley:

----------


## Hargarts

Hah, what kinda post is that?  :smiley: 

Maybe you should stop by the irc chat some time..

----------


## Jin

When's the last time I had a CAT scan? I . . . don't . . . know . . .?

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Hargarts_
> *I dont see how this is like the arm thing at all... Your not trying to stay awake, you want to fall asleep. You dont say \"awake\" while you fall asleep.
> 
> The movement of the fingers makes you fall asleep, and then you will start to dream that you are still moving them.
> 
> good luck everyone*



Youre right. I wonder why the hell I wrote that? Maybe it's because Im tired.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scwigglie

BTW Nightowl, I love your avatar! Very cool.   ::D:

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *BTW Nightowl, I love your avatar! Very cool. *



Thanks! I really like yours to.   ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Jin

::aphiusiscrazy::  Haha! I like to make the orange dance!

----------


## Placebo

::shock::  .. bloody 'ell that's long...
To be honest I haven't finished reading it!

Anyone care to simplify it to perhaps only an hours read?  ::D:

----------


## Scwigglie

Sure.

1) Go to sleep. Any ol' way.

2) Wake up when you're *very* tired. You can set an alarm for say like 4 hours after you fall asleep, or if you happen to accidentally wake up in the middle of the night, that works too.

3) Start tapping two fingers very gently, so you use minimum energy. Keep tapping and tell yourself that you'll do a RC in about 10-30 seconds. Or even 1-5 minutes, it depends on how fast you think you'll fall asleep.

The result *should* be that when you do a RC, you'll still be tapping your fingers but will be in a dream.. and become lucid.   :smiley:  

But if you try a couple of times and you're still not in a dream, stop doing it and just fall asleep and try a different time.

----------


## Reala

Thankyou! I'm gonna try that tonight! Oh and the new group has been added, thats good to know.

----------


## Placebo

Thanks Scwigglie  ::D:   (And Hargarts for the technique)
Its now added to my list of growing 'todo's... heh...

----------


## Hargarts

Can you all stop complaining about how long it is.. It only takes about 3 mins to read the tech. (the part in the grey box) .. the rest is just my long Iv been keeping when I tried it. 

.. Scwigglie, thats great but that's how it started in the beginning.. I have added more details as other people have tried it... Also, You dont move your fingers for 1-5 mins..  It only takes 10-30 secs if you are in that tired state.

Someone just posted on LD4ALL this, and I think it's a great way to get into that tired state (as long as you dont fall asleep  :smiley:  ):





> Kept myself relaxed for longer. I waited until I got the pre dream 'mind dreams' thingies. I honestly thought I was two guys, who were books, who were trying to be sold.
> When I realised that was stupid, I started doing the finger thing.
> 
> Almost strait away I got the tingly feeling.[/b]



Please post results  :smiley:

----------


## Scwigglie

I swear I read in there that you can do it for 1-5 mins if you wanted to... but 10-30 secs was recommended. Eh, whatever, I'm too lazy to check.   :tongue2:

----------


## Scwigglie

> Things to try: Instead of waiting only 10-30 secs, see what happens if you wait more like 1-5 mins. [/b]



Ah! Triumph!   :Party:   lol

Sorry for the double post, I don't know how to edit an existing one.. or can only mods do that?

----------


## Hargarts

Yes, I have it on the bottom of the post under "things to try"

hah, beat me to it..

----------


## nightowl

Ok, I have questions about this. 

1.How long should one try this untill it works/give-up(half hour, one hour?)

2. How high should you lift your fingers in order to tap?(just give me an approximation)

----------


## Scwigglie

I think it says to do it once, and if you're still awake, relax for a couple of minutes then try again. I myself am planning on trying 2-3 times, then stopping for a few mins if it doesn't work.

As for lifting fingers.. as little as possible, because it's supposed to consume the minimum amount of energy. So.. a centimeter? Half a centimeter?

P.S. Ooooh I finally found the edit button!   ::D:

----------


## Hargarts

If you read my "long" directions, you would have known nightowl..

----------


## Scwigglie

lol Poor Hargarts.   ::cookiemonster::   Everyone's just too lazy.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Hargarts_
> *If you read my \"long\" directions, you would have known nightowl..*



err, sorry. I already read the whole thing like two days ago, but I simply forgot/didn't remember that you included those two pieces of information...

----------


## Hezekiah

I read all of the original post, but it was very long.

Anyways, I tried this technique last night.  I woke up at 2:30 and I was very tired.  I relaxed, and began tapping my fingers in the manner described here.  About a minute later, I did a reality check.  I could breath through the fingers covering my nose, but after I realized I was dreaming, everything was all dark like the room that I fell asleep in.  I just woke up a few seconds later and tried it again with no success.  I again tried it at 5:15.  This time, I went to sleep even faster and doing a reality check produced the same effect as last time.  What do you do after this?

----------


## gameover

That was an extremely long post, but it kept my interest. No complaints here. I think I'm gonna start collecting all these methods from ehre and there and put em in a little dream guide. Anyways, this seems like a great idea. I'm gonna try tonight.

----------


## teks

wow, a long post but still interesting.. It seems to me that many of the LD's from this method only last for a couple of seconds? Why is that?

Anyways, I'll try this method tonight   ::wink::

----------


## gameover

I don't understand how you can fall asleep while moving your fingers. I tried it last night everytime I woke up, but gave up. Instead I just kept telling myself,"Remember it's a dream" over and over. Constantly reminding myself, and doing a reality check everytime I woke up(except during one false awakening) and finally it worked this morning. And it lasted a good 20 minutes. Nothing too exciting. Mostly just flying around. At one point, with some birds. Oh , and I finally get that spin around method. Spinning in a dream is nothing like spinning here! I can really spin! Brought me to a forest.

----------


## lord soth

i tried this for several days it DID NOT WORK   ::cry::  i r sad

----------


## Kaniaz

*Point IIb: Co-Operation With Forum Members Requests*





> _Originally posted by Hargarts+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hargarts)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Can you all stop complaining about how long it is.. [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



_Brought to you courtesy of Creative-Newspaper-Like-Editing_

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Kaniaz)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point IIb: Co-Operation With Forum Members Requests
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Brought to you courtesy of Creative-Newspaper-Like-Editing_[/b][/quote]

Aha! But the last two were taken out of context, because they immediately followed up by saying something like, "but it was very interesting," therefore politely complying with the member's request.   ::D:  

_Brought to you courtesy of...Trying-To-Be-A-Defense-Lawyer_

----------


## gameover

Out of context indeed. I followed my comment with saying that it was interesting and that I had no complaints about it. And if it's too long for you then just don't read it.

----------


## Hezekiah

Oops.  I'm sorry.  That wasn't a complaint on how long it was... It was very well worth the read.  I enjoyed very much reading it and have had success using the technique mentioned therein the post.  Sorry if it sounded like a complaint.

----------


## teks

Yeah, the length didn't trouble me, I just commented that it was good even if it was that long  :wink2:  Posts tend to get kind of out of focus when they reach a given length.

I've given this method a try couple of times now, but no luck yet. I'll just keep trying.  :smiley:

----------


## TheUnknown

i missed something.. umm that works.. but you need a good RT for that situation.. and the nose one isn't good...

long post.. you attention whore! lol j/k

----------


## dreamer3

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!! IM GUNNA TRY THIS ONE TONIGHT!!!!! it sounds awsome, i also dont mind the length... anyway, its sounds reliable, will try tonight, until then, ttfn...


(hey that rhymes)  ::D:

----------


## gameover

What rhymes?

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by myself_
> *
> Brought to you courtesy of !!**>>Creative-Newspaper-Like-Editing<<**!!*



That was implying it was a A) a joke and B) obviously out of context because newspapers often cut words out of sentences to make it mean something else, and legally that's okay because they're still using what you said.

...

So, hah. *throws potatoes*

----------


## Scwigglie

It's legal, *but it still implies something else*! *Jamaican accent* It's the truth, maaan, you can't argue with the truth!!!

*throws tomatoes*

*eats strawberries*

----------


## gameover

You can argue with the truth all you want. See where it gets you.

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *You can argue with the truth all you want. See where it gets you.*



Hey!   ::eh::  

You shush!   ::lipssealed::  

I defended you!   ::cheers::

----------


## gameover

I didn't mean it an a bad way.   ::D:  SMiles all around!

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *I didn't mean it an a bad way. * SMiles all around!*



  ::cheers::  Drinks too. I'm gonna stop right here before my posts get moved to "senseless banter", as many of them do! LOL

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *You can argue with the truth all you want. See where it gets you.*



A job in the media with a ridiculous salary for reporting stories based half and rumor and clevery-edited speech. I expect it really would; make anything that makes a large amount of the public buy it, regardeless of wether it's the truth or not enteriely legal, and you'll get loads of money. Because money can play god. It can:

Make things get built for you.
Decide wether people live or die. (ie: bribe)
Turn money into items.
Make people do what *you* want.

An example of the "money over law" is that of the rainforests- sometimes they are natives in the rainforests that are scheduled to be cut down - if the natives refuse to move, they are killed. You would expect they would have *some* rights- they're still human beings and they have no right to be killed. But they are - for the money.

The same with the media, really. Let's take David Beckham - maybe he says something like "I am never going to be one of those cheating bastards - my wife is my world" (probably never would, but for examples sake let's just say that). Some reporter overhears it, and writes it down as "I am cheating my wife". It's still legal, surprisingly, because it's what he did say, except with a few words cut out. This makes it to a newspaper, with the headline of those words, then fills up with other words cut by him, rumors that they just made up.

Now, you go write to that newspaper and say "That's just a pack of lies, you evil people." The reply you'll get will be none, they'll just ignore you. And you can keep complaning and they'll just not reply.

Argue with big companies all you want. See where it gets you.
Anwser: Nowhere, or perhaps you'll receive a little snide $5 bill in the mail with a note 'for you inconvience'.

Oh well, let's shut up now beacuse this isn't "the evil media and money", it's Hagart's Induction Technique. I expect this part will get split into another topic or something.

----------


## gameover

I wouldn't let the media ruin your day. Don't lose sleep over it or anything, cause the media can't do shit in your dreams. That is of course, unlesss you conjure them up for some reason.

----------


## Zonoid

I haven't tried this yet, but I am positive that it will work. It's my new "ILD" of choice now given that you don't have to wake up for 20 minutes, or resort to harder tactics  ::D: . Thanks Hargart for your new method!

----------


## Hargarts

Hezekiah, you got it to work  :smiley: 

Did you find that you were waking up when you tried to move (in the dream, while your holding your nose)?

If so, Im guessing you still have your eyes closed while your doing that RC (If not try this anyways.. heh ) .. so if you get to that point again, just lay still, keep your eyes closed, and just keep brething thru your nose. Then, just try to visualise the room your sleeping in thru your closed eyes. (will appear).. Then you can get  up. (That should get rid of the problem, It does for me)

----------


## Ja_

Damn It work 100% for me i did this morning had 3 ld with 3 false awakenin  ::D:

----------


## AcidBasick

I tried it.

Here's what happened. I set my alarm for about three hours into falling asleep and went to sleep.

My alarm went off and I was awakened. I flipped it off and and started moving my fingers for about thirty seconds. It may have been less because I wasn't counting, and I was _very_ tired. I did a reality check of holding my nose and breathing and had no success. I was still awake. So I went to bed again.

I'm going to try again tonight and see if I have any luck.

It seems like it would be a great technique. Perhaps I'm just not giving it enough time for myself to relax? Also, is there any way I could try again an hour later instead of waiting for another night? Oh, and I have a fan running during the night, and it is terribly loud and shakes and pops and rattles in random patterns. Could this pose a problem?

----------


## wer

I'll have to try this one tonight  ::D:

----------


## finalhope

I, also, will be giving the seemingly excellent method a try. I don't expect to much, as I am not that skilled, but just using a RC successfully will be a big step. The only LD I have had so far are from DILDs, but the HILD seems very intriguing.

----------


## Nemesis

Well Hargart, I'd just like to thank you for giving me my first LD.

I set my alarm for 4:30, and tried the technique then.  It didn't work.  I couldn't make myself fall asleep, no matter how hard I didn't try... ( ::-P: ).  I gave up after that and went back to sleep.  I woke up again at 8:30 somehow, and I figured I'd try it once more.  I started moving my fingers, and told myself to do a RC soon.  I just let my mind wander, which I probably shouldn't have, but that's what allowed me to fall asleep.  During the wandering I was hit by a wave of some type of tingly feeling.  I knew deep down it was my first LD, but did a RC.  I went to hold my nose but I was moving like 10 frames per second... it was really weird.  Not all dreams are like that, are they?  Anywho, I held my nose and breathed in, and it worked... I was quite suprised that it did, and also that I didn't wake up from the excitment.  I then figured I'd try the RC that I had been using, and that was the finger through the palm.  After I did that successfully, I was just lying there in bed, in the darkness.  I tried willing my room out of its darkness, but that didn't work... and I woke up shortly after.

Well there it is, my first LD.  If anyone has tips for the stage after the RC then please tell.  I'm not bummed in any way... I had a LD!   ::D: 

- Nemesis

----------


## finalhope

This is definetaly tutorial worthy!

Rabble rabble rabble!

Tutorial!

----------


## gameover

Congratulations on your LD. Next time, spin wildy and see where it takes you. It should keep the dream going and bring you to a new setting. In fact, it seems to solve a lot of snags. Dream paralysis, fading dream, scenery change.

----------


## Zonoid

It didn't work for me the first time I tried. I set my alarm clock for 3:00, woke up, and started tapping my fingers. Are you supposed to immediately do this method after you wake up? What do you mean by relax, and for how long do you relax before doing this? It also could be that I woke up too late/early... I'll keep trying  ::D: . Thanks!

----------


## finalhope

I messed it up. I was going to try both when I went to bed, and a few REM cycles later. First, I couldn't do it when I went to bed, because I was too excited about taking B6...so I just decided to pass out. Then, when my alarm clock went off at 2:00AM, I turned it off in my sleep...   ::?:  I do that alot during school and stuff. So, today I wasn't able to recall any dreams, or do anything! What a waste. I woke up at six and flipped out! I was planning to take the B6 at two, same time as HILD, but everything was screwed up. So I took 200mg and tried to go back to sleep. I was laying there for two hours, with only some retarded dream about a guy towing my car with a lawnmower. So I keep there, hoping for the best, and in an hour I am slowly jolted by the B6 hitting my system, (3 hours seems a bit long...) So now I am here, feeling like I drank 10 cups of coffee, and with no good dreams.

/rant



Maybe tonight. MILD, then later HILD and B6.

----------


## finalhope

> _Originally posted by Zonoid_
> *It didn't work for me the first time I tried. I set my alarm clock for 3:00, woke up, and started tapping my fingers. Are you supposed to immediately do this method after you wake up? What do you mean by relax, and for how long do you relax before doing this? It also could be that I woke up too late/early... I'll keep trying . Thanks!*



I belive he meant to let yourself start to slip off into sleep a little, and then start tapping. I did it, and I even was doing it while I started to hear hypnagogic (SP?) sound.   :smiley:   It would almost have worked if I wasn't so excited.

----------


## Scwigglie

Ooh, refresh my memory, what's HILD again?? And DILD is Dream Induced LD, right??   ::?:  

I was going to try this method this morning, but I ended up doing a WILD type thing, and only succeeded in falling asleep and sleeping until well past noon!   ::shock::  Ah!

----------


## finalhope

HILD (Hargart Induced Lucid Dream) is Hargart's Induction Technique:
Tapping your fingers to keep you awake and doing a RC every 30 sec. or so. 

DILD: Dream Induced Lucid Dream (RC, or Dreamsign, etc...)

----------


## Hargarts

Finalhope, the point of moving your fingers isnt to stay keep you awake. The movement gives you something to focus on, and makes you dream about it.

----------


## finalhope

Well, I meant concentrate, but...uh...SHAME ON YOU!

Need dream...need...dreammmmmm.......




I was trying to relate this to a WILD or something I guess...so I don't think about tapping my fingers? Yesterday when I did that I would stop tapping after a few beats... Yesterday sucked though, so I'll try it again.

----------


## Lucid83

Hargarts, why don't you create a tutorial for the HILD technique.  Should be awesome!!!!

----------


## docKnubis

what kind of music are we talking about here dance of the sugar plum fairys or what?

----------


## Skittles

Holy crap, man!    tried this while I was wide awake around midnight, just trying it out.  I had no idea it would work.  I said "I am just going to see how I should do this and in what position."  But after about 2 attempts, I tried to pinch my nose and breath and I was dreaming!  I then said (in my dream) "What the crap?  I was just wide awake."  I had set my alarm for 5 am where I also tried it.  Now I am up to 2 LDs in the same night.  I woke up around 9:30 and tried once more.  I knew I was dreaming then, but for some reason I thought that I had to keep doing the technique.  So because of your technique, I had 3 LDs in one night!  Thank you and nice going.  The only bad thing was that I was just walking around spawning people and trying to convince them it was a dream.  So they were boring dreams, but that is my fault for not trying to fly or anything.  Which is surprising, too.  I ALWAYS fly the second I realise I am dreaming, but that makes for a short dreams, so this was a good lesson in staying calm. 

Skittles' favorite technique for LDing: HILD.

----------


## OrangeStar

grrr, I tried HILD this morning at about 7:00 am.  (I had to get up at about 8:30 so I figured I'd just try) I was tapping my fingers and saying "remember to do a reality check soon!", but I fell asleep then had a false awakening which I didnt realize was false then I had to get up for real.   :tongue2:  

I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## Hargarts

Skittles, How long did you try moving your fingers when you tried it at midnight?

I find that if i try to move my fingers when i got the sleep at night, I can only do it for maybe 2 mins, and then for some reason I will stop, and then 20 secs later, I will realise that I stoped.. heh.. I have to try again tonight, and really focus on it heh (see if I get get past 2 mins)

----------


## sqwump

this seems like a great idea. im gonna try it tonight, but if it doesnt work i may have to kill u. 
 ::sniper::  
jk i just wanted a chance to use the little sniper guy

----------


## Copywritten

This technique makes alot of sense, I will try it tonight and am very excited.

----------


## Syntex

I was going to do this last night, and actually woke up 3 times to do it, but every single time I did, I underestimated how tired I was. So I was like "I'm going to wait a sec before I do it..." before I know it, I was already asleep... and I had several dreams that I was going to do it... however I never did!

So moral of the story is: I need to start finger tapping as soon as I'm lying down again. Apparently I'm falling asleep alot faster than I thought.

-Daniel

----------


## Clairity

Ok.. I'm intrigued!

I tried this method last night. I went to bed at 11:30 pm and set my watch alarm for 2:00 am and 3:45 am. 

Sometime this morning I "think" I became lucid but then my lucidity turned into a dream in which I was infront of about 9 people trying to teach them how to do this technique!  :smiley: 

I do have some questions I hope you will answer for me. 

1)  Do you sleep on your side or your stomach?  If you sleep on your stomach, how would you modify this technique for someone who sleeps on their side?

2)  You state that you have your right hand under your pillow and use this hand to tap your fingers.  If you tap with your right hand do you do your nose pinch reality check with your left hand or also with your right hand?  I guess I'm asking about your hand/arm placement in the bed.

3)  How do you do the nose pinch reality check without waking yourself too much?

4)  Does my palm have to be face down so that my fingers tap the bed or could my palm be face up and my thumb tap one finger and then the other?

I think the hardest part for me was NOT counting when I tap my fingers.  I have been so trained to count things.. breaths, affirmations (1-I'm dreaming, 2-I'm dreaming), etc. that I had to keep stopping myself from counting the finger taps.   :tongue2:  

I would love to have this technique work for me cuz it's a heck of a lot less work and preparation than what I am currently doing!

Thanks so much for sharing!

----------


## Greg

I haven't read every message yet, but I would like to thank Hargarts for the length of his post.  I hate it when people just post a couple lines of a tech. and never really give any details.  When you consider the insanely time-consuming methods we attempt to try and achieve lucid dreaming (WILD and others) I think it's kind of ridiculous that we're all complaining about a post that I would consider very, very short compared to almost anything else I read in a day.

Thanks Hargarts, I'm giving it a try tonight!

Greg.

----------


## wongcitO

I tried that technique last night and it worked. I woke up after 5 hours and did the fingers thing, it didn't work at first so I sleep (i don't know for how long) and when I woke up again I did it again, and when I did the reality check I realized I was in a dream ! I was confused but  I tried to levitate  or fly but  I didn't know where to start....  Next I closed my eyes, and when  I open them  I woke up in the real life   :Sad:  

I hope to do it again tonight

----------


## Copywritten

my friggin' watch alarm isn't loud enough, im gonna try to wake by drinking mass amounts of water before going to bed.

----------


## Jumpy

all these positive reactions about this HILD method motivate my subconcious that this method WILL work when I try it tonight...  ::D:  
I think you can try every method with succes as long as you're _convinced_ that it will work-

----------


## cerebusdreamer

Hi Hargart!

It's 6 months since you post your technique here. Any news/tests/improvements?

----------


## Copywritten

> _Originally posted by Hargarts_
> *Skittles, How long did you try moving your fingers when you tried it at midnight?
> 
> I find that if i try to move my fingers when i got the sleep at night, I can only do it for maybe 2 mins, and then for some reason I will stop, and then 20 secs later, I will realise that I stoped.. heh.. I have to try again tonight, and really focus on it heh (see if I get get past 2 mins)*



Yea this also happens to me, I will try to focus on it tonight.

----------


## spydrswebb

Well I know this all happened a long time ago (post wise), but I foudn my way to this ILD and I knew I was goign to try it.(btw, the post may be long, but its not hard to read at all, and very intersting)

I woke up at 6 to go to school.  Around 11 i came home b/c i didnt feel good.  I had about maybe 6 hours of sleep the night before.  When i came home aroudn 12 i decided to go to sleep.  At 2:30pm I woke up and and knew I jsut recentely hjad a dream. Then I remebered this method.  I was very tired and said im goign to try this.  

WOW!  about 2 seconds after tapping my fingers i felt myself go into a transsition stage. (MY FIRST EVER! IVE TRIED MANY ILD's before) My Whole body went crazy, and the fan in my room was making weird ass noises. I knew I was goign into the dream. I kept goign with my fingers, but i got very scared, and woke myself up in the transistion.  :Mad: 

Well im ogign to take another nap and try this right when i wake up agian.  I suggest this for anyone, it espicailly wokrs when u are tired/relaxed.

----------


## SweetMelancholy

Well, Hello to everybody, As you may have already seen it's my first post in this forum...
I hope I am welcome here  :smiley:   Actually, I have been watching the forum for more that a year...so I made the decision to join in.

As far as Hargart's technique is concerned, I have practised with it a week now but with no result. However I know my mistake...

When I wake up, I feel a little bit awake  and I have the impression that it will take some time to sleep again. So I try to relax...and I fall asleep in the next moment. Of course in the morning I am mad at me   :Mad:  

So be careful not to make the same mistake. 
In general, this technique seems to be much more efficient that the '_Classic"_ Wild.

----------


## benhnat

this looks very promising
ill definately give it a try!

----------


## Carpath

Sounds like it would really work for me. I'm gonna give it a try and tell you later if it worked.

----------


## abyss

I was just skimming through various techniques and saw "HILD". I was like "WTF is that?! I've never heard of _HILD_."

I was trying to decide which technique to give a serious trial - HILD is the one. I'll go with it the next couple of weeks and post my results. 

Nice work Hargart.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Kaimelar

There already is a method called HILD, Hypnotic Induction of Lucid Dreams. You could try naming it FMILD (Finger Moving Induction of Lucid Dreams!) lol   ::-P:  

Anyway, Im gonna try it tonight, I hope it works!

----------


## Tales of Symphonia

Yeah, I never heard of it, it might be the only thing that will work for me. Im gonna try it tonight.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kaimelar

Dude, I get pain in my dreams... that's not the most reliable RC.

----------


## Awhislyle

GAH! I was goinfgto try this method but I got in bed an hour a half  later I still havent fallen asleep. This sucks, and whats worse, its that im not dreaming that I cant get to sleep either, then it wouldnt be too bad.. GAH!!! I JUST WANNA SLEEP!!!

Sounds like a very good technique though, cant wait to try it!

----------


## spydrswebb

This method works great...

I have found that it works best for me if...

I wake up early in the morning and TRY THIS IMMEDIATELY...

or if i wake up after 3 hours and do WBTB with this....

----------


## Dagaz

I think all of the most resent LD&#96;s I&#96;ve had have been accidently with this method, cuz in weekends I wake up and just be their for like 5 hours falling asleep and then waking up... dont think that on 3 in the morning my alarm could wake me up...  ::roll::

----------


## Tales of Symphonia

Heh, I did this, I waited till about 12 o'clock or o o'clock, and I got really tired and did this, with no alarm clock, worked perfeclly, Im glad it was a dream though, because In the dream I went to sleep while getting neck surgery, and went into double dream. And I do not want to have neck Surgery lol.  :wink2:

----------


## Hargarts

Hey all,

Sorry I haven't added any new updates...

While at school I only had HILD work 2 or 3 times because I always had to get up to an alarm.. and I couldn't really go back to sleep.

Anyway, Iv found that the best way to get this tech to work is to wait until you wake up in the morning. Once you awaken, try this tech, and tell yourself that you will try it every time you wake up. Usually by the 3rd time, it will work.

Also, Iv found that by using this tech, I can have about 5 or 6 LD's in a row. (but they are usually short)

----------


## SOBB

Wow, very interesting. I will give the technique a try. It sounds more my style, and quite easy. My only problem, is that I go to bed sort of late (10:30-11:00) and wake up way too early (6:00am), so I don't have much time to dream....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HAHA Finally I found this.

I kept searching for "*Hogart's* Induced Lucid Dream"

Now I can finally try the other famous "HILD". Thanks Hargart!

----------


## SOBB

THANK YOU HARGART!!! 

Your technique worked for me when nothing else did! I ended up having an incredibly short lucid...Well, not really lucid (I forgot to do the reality checks!!!!), but it was cool, and also scary as hell.... I ended up haveing a double dream. 

In my first dream it was my B-day party, and lots of people from my class were there. My room looked different (doors that hadn't been there before). Eventually I ended up doing your method in my dream, which lead to a second dream. I had a nightmare though.....

I was laying (In my second dream) normally, but then I heard someone enter my room, then I lay sideways on my bed with my head tilted backwards and my eyes (if opened) would have been looking at the door. I screamed when I heard the person/thing come into my room, and then I heard my moms voice saying "Brian?" 

I opened my eyes to say sorry for waking her and when I opened my eyes I was in the real world, and my mom wasn't there, and I was sorta slightly  shaking, and as I listened for about a second I heard my moms voice, as if faded away..... Jesus Christ it scared the $hit out of me....

So, I have three questions for anyone:

( 1 ) How can I keep myself from having nightmares like that?

( 2 ) How can I go into the dream, and be able to do stuff with my eyes open, while being able to move without waking up?

( 3 ) How can I remind myself to do a reality check, should  just remember to include it with the method?

Thanks a lot.
By the way, I slept about three hours before the alarm went off. I'm going to try four hours tonight.

----------


## SOBB

Can someone please answer the questions above?

----------


## Middlerun

I read about this technique last night and tried it. It worked! I had the first LD I've had for over a year. Only a short one though, I tried to change my environment and woke up. I guess I'll have to take it slow.

Thanks Hagart!

----------


## Awhislyle

The point of you moving your fingers is what is supposed to remind you to do a reality check.
How do you keep yourself from having nightmares normally? If you do have a nightmare then you have one, but if you are lucid then you can move away from the nightmare and dream about whatever you want.

----------


## Classico

Okay seriously, no offence intended-

You really couldn't read all that?  ::D:  

Regardless, if you gain from it then it doesn't really matter. I think I will really gain from this, especially given my recent WBTB experiences.   :Eek:

----------


## Konefku

This tech. is amazing. Each night that I've woken up by myself i've done this tech. and attained lucidity. Yes, the dreams last for only 5 minutes each, but im becoming a little better with the whole clarity thing. 

so... thanks Hagart   ::D:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Dream Yogis

This technique sounds perfect for me! thank you, I"ll be trying it this weekend  ::D: 

Edit: one day away! tomorrow night I'll be trying it. gotta memorize what to do though, so until then I'll be reading your post  :smiley:

----------


## The Guardians

Would this technique work when just falling asleep at night, and if anyone has done it this way, please let me know how it worked and what  you did  :wink2:

----------


## Manifold Dream

Ya awsome tech

I found out about it a couple of months ago but kinda forgot about it.

I tried it last night and went into transition and it was really weird because that was my first time to experience that.   Usually ill do a RC thinking Im still awake and find that im dreaming.  But anyway when I was in transition it was a incredible feeling almost imposible to describe.  After 7-8 seconds of it I couldnt handle it and lost my concentration and lost lucidity.

 :bravo:  Everyone give a round of applause for Hargart

----------


## Dream Yogis

::cheers::   :bravo:   ::goodjob::   ::goodjob2::    .....  :Pirate: 

I've heard so many good things about this, and now I'm excited  ::D:

----------


## Konefku

> _Originally posted by The Guardians_
> *Would this technique work when just falling asleep at night, and if anyone has done it this way, please let me know how it worked and what *you did*



It doesn't work for me when I try it before going to bed, waking up in the middle of the night and doing it, or when waking up in the morning (before 7am) works best because im super sleepy and nothing's on my mind.

I've had like 10 lucid dreams with HILD in the past 4 days   :smiley:  Also, I don't want to brag too much   :tongue2:  but it's taken me 30 seconds TOPS to attain lucidity with this and each LD lasts for about 5-15 minutes  ::wink::  Now all I gotta do is to freakin be able to fly   :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Konefku_
> *
> It doesn't work for me when I try it before going to bed, waking up in the middle of the night and doing it, or when waking up in the morning (before 7am) works best because im super sleepy and nothing's on my mind.*



Actually, it's because you experience most of your REM (and thus most of your dreams) after 5 or 6 hours of sleep. Napping during the day works too.
It would take a dream yogi to keep consciousness when falling asleep at eg. 10pm.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

the first time i tried to WILD i reached REM (i'm not sure if this was proper REM but my  eyes were going crazy) and that was when i went to bed at ~11pm. I didn't go through transition though cuz i think i got too excited.

Gonna try and try HILD tonight, i never seem to be able to keep consciousness though   ::?:   Guess i'll have to focus harder.

Even the fact that everyone says this tech works would help it to work i reckon. Lookin forward to it. 

Wish me luck    ::D:  

Glor

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Konefku_
> *I've had like 10 lucid dreams with HILD in the past 4 days * Also, I don't want to brag too much * but it's taken me 30 seconds TOPS to attain lucidity with this and each LD lasts for about 5-15 minutes *



Konefku, ok.. I'm intrigued!  

I have some questions about this technique that I hope you (and others that this has worked for) will answer for me. 

1) Do you sleep on your side or your stomach? 

2) What reality check do you use?

The technique states that you have your right hand under your pillow and use this hand to tap your fingers. If you tap with your right hand (and you do the nose pinch reality check) do you do the nose pinch with your left hand? I guess I'm asking about your hand/arm placement in the bed. 

3) How do you do the nose pinch reality check without waking yourself too much? 

4) Is your palm face down so that your fingers tap the bed or could your palm be face up and your thumb tap one finger and then the other? 

5) Do you "think" of something or count when tapping your fingers?  

I think the hardest part for me would be NOT counting when I tap my fingers. I have been so conditioned to count things.. breaths, affirmations (1-I'm dreaming, 2-I'm dreaming), etc. that It would be hard to stop myself from counting the finger taps.  

I would love to have this technique work for me cuz it's a heck of a lot less work and preparation than what I am currently doing! 

Thanks so much for sharing!

----------


## Sinar

wow. i'm deffinitly gonig to try it again tonight. i tried it before  going to sleep but it didn't really work. i'll try setting an alarm. quick question. when you say 5-15 mins, you mean that 5-15 dream time passes or it actually feels like 5-15 mins? longest it's ever felt for me was.....about......1 min 30 secounds lol. 5 mins would feel wonderful to me lol

----------


## Konefku

> _Originally posted by Clairity+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Clairity)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Konefku
> 			
> 		
> ...



Okay, ill do my best to answer these questions:

1. Sleeping on my stomach makes me breather harder, and I can never fall asleep that way, I prefer falling asleep on my right side, but im sure it would work if I tried on my left.

2. I use the nose-pinch RC, the finger through doesn't want to work when im lucid, I don't know why   :Oops:  

You don't have to have your fingers under your pillow. Nor do you have to hit the piano keys, I use my left hand and pretend im playing a very simple guitar song, that is repitious. I don't move my thumb, just my 2 fingers inward, and follow this really simple pattern. 

3. I haven't woken up by pinching my nose. I usually see very sharp and intense HI (white lights flashing) 10-20 seconds into the finger excercies, and when I lift my head up, I'm in this blurry dream with a ton of distortion.. I grab this magazine that's under my bed, and read the front, realize the words are missing/in chinese/random and my clarity improves. Yelling "CLARITY" or rubbing my hands doesn't help, it's that magazine.. dunno what i'd do if it wasn't there lol   :Oops:  I do know that im in the dream, it's not like an FA, im fully aware im dreaming, it's just that the clearness is messy. So no, I dont wake myself up.

4. Like I said, I pretend im playing a repitious little song on my guitar with my left hand.

5. Okay, here's the vital part. I just focus on my fingers moving. I don't think about falling asleep, I dont think about ANYTHING, but those fingers moving. I don't count, I don't sing, I don't try to remember my dreams, I don't think about lucid dreaming, I just feel the fingers moving. I'm also very tired when I do this tech. so I don't really have anything important to think about lol. 

I don't know if this is normal, but lately I haven't been getting straight into the dream after HI. I get the HI, then like I completely forget about LDing and get into a normal dream, and just go with the flow in the ND. A few seconds later, i realize I was trying to become lucid and my surroundings always change to my room, where I go and find the magazine of clarity.

Hope that helped, if you have more questions please ask!! I'll be glad to help.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

I know i wasn't the one who posted the questions but i wondered about some of those things too. Awesome reply konefku, thanks for the details. Gonna try and try it tonight (i think that made sense   ::?:  ) Forever unintentionally falling asleep, 

Glor

----------


## Dream Yogis

:Sad:  

I slept on a big leather chair, and I fell into the crack between the footrest and the chair itself. when I tried to move my fingers, my hand cramped up do to this awkward position. Tonight, I'll be in my normal bed, so I'll be able to give some accurate feedback  ::D:  

Wish me luck!

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Konefku_
> *Hope that helped, if you have more questions please ask!! I'll be glad to help.*



Thanks so much Konefku!  

Here's wishing everyone luck and lucidity!!   :smiley:

----------


## Nugget75

I tried this technique two nights in a row. I woke up 3 hours after sleeping by alarm. Both times a got the tingly sensation he speaks of when you are making the transition, but when I did my RC I found I was still awake. Did I do anything wrong? Does it work better to wake up 5 hours after falling asleep?

----------


## Nugget75

After 4 nights, I got my first lucid dream from using this technique. I hardly remember the transition into the dream , I just remember doing my reality check, and finding I was dreaming. Don't open your eyes after this, do what hargart suggested and just picture your room( or wherever you are) and it will appear and then you can get up and walk freely. I could not fly but I found I could jump extremely high. A few questions though:

1. Is it considered a new dream if you change environments, and don't really remember how or what happened in between?

2. If you wake up in the middle of the night from a lucid dream, can you immediatley use this technique to re-enter or start a new dream?

3. What's the best way to maintain lucidity, as it declined and I think I forgot I was dreaming I just remembered that I could jump extremely high and was invincible.

      Most of you said you only got 10-15 minute long dreams using this technique, But I think I had two dreams, and togehter they lasted 2 hours. (Did tech at 3:30 and woke up at 5:30) I just remember taking it slow at first because I didn't want to wake myself up.

----------


## Konefku

> _Originally posted by Nugget75_
> *After 4 nights, I got my first lucid dream from using this technique. I hardly remember the transition into the dream , I just remember doing my reality check, and finding I was dreaming. Don't open your eyes after this, do what hargart suggested and just picture your room( or wherever you are) and it will appear and then you can get up and walk freely. I could not fly but I found I could jump extremely high. A few questions though:
> 
> 1. Is it considered a new dream if you change environments, and don't really remember how or what happened in between?
> 
> 2. If you wake up in the middle of the night from a lucid dream, can you immediatley use this technique to re-enter or start a new dream?
> 
> 3. What's the best way to maintain lucidity, as it declined and I think I forgot I was dreaming I just remembered that I could jump extremely high and was invincible.
> 
>  * * *Most of you said you only got 10-15 minute long dreams using this technique, But I think I had two dreams, and togehter they lasted 2 hours. (Did tech at 3:30 and woke up at 5:30) I just remember taking it slow at first because I didn't want to wake myself up.*



1. I don't think it's a new dream.. I think it's just a change of location..

2. Waking up in the middle of the night works so well for me, because I don't have to put the "I GOT SCHOOL IN 5 MINUTES" pressure on myself, and just calmly enter the LD   ::D: 

3.  Well, people say rubbing your hands and feeling the texutre on your palms and stuff helps, but for me, just focusing in on an object, trying to see every single little detail of it usually does the trick. (takes under 5 seconds to do   :smiley:  )

Don't worry about not being able to fly yet, try this next time, it works way too well  ::D: 

What I do is: Attain lucidity, find my family in my house, they're usually in the family room watching tv, I grab one of them, and tell them to take me to say like boston, give me a jet pack, give me super fast shoes, give me a magic wand, or show me hot babes  ::D: 

I've tried it 3 times, and it's so crazy mate, they actually do what you tell them. Like I remember my dad telling me to sit in one of our chairs in the kitchen, and we floated off to Boston. He dropped me off in the city, asked me if I had my cellphone   ::lol::  , and he flew away. I had a crazy time talking/interacting/abusing my dream characters.. when I wake up though in real life, i feel those morals/values start hitting me over the head   :Oops:

----------


## Nugget75

> What I do is: Attain lucidity, find my family in my house, they're usually in the family room watching tv, I grab one of them, and tell them to take me to say like boston, give me a jet pack, give me super fast shoes, give me a magic wand, or show me hot babes Very Happy
> 
> I've tried it 3 times, and it's so crazy mate, they actually do what you tell them. Like I remember my dad telling me to sit in one of our chairs in the kitchen, and we floated off to Boston. He dropped me off in the city, asked me if I had my cellphone Laughing , and he flew away. I had a crazy time talking/interacting/abusing my dream characters.. when I wake up though in real life, i feel those morals/values start hitting me over the head Embarrassed[/b]



Haha yeah I'll try that. A problem I had was when I got out of my bed in my dream my whole house was still dark because I knew it was still nighttime and everyone was asleep. I don't remember how I ended up changing environments, but I lost a lot of lucidity in doing so. Maybe if all else fails I'll just go to the garage and take my car and see if I can fly in that.

One other thing, I remember you saying you got lots of lucid dreams from this tech and it was really good. Exactly how often can you get them from this tech with practice? And when you say they're 15-30 minutes, is that like estimated dream time, or real time? What I meant by my second question was, does the fact that you just exited a dream effect your ability to induce one right away? 

Thanks for you answers on the other questions.

----------


## Xei

This sounds like a very clever technique! I suppose you don't need to have a clear head for very long before you're asleep. What this technique is doing is giving you a mind which is very close to empty, but still reminding you that you want to LD.

I'll try it tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Nugget75

The biggest problem I've found with this technique which has actually happened to me about 3 or 4 nights in a row, is that I wake up from alarm in the night, and I'm like "darn im way to awake to try this". So i try and relax a little and before I know it it's the morning and I fell asleep. I guess I should just try it right when I wake up regardless, and if it fails then I'll rest a little and see If i can get closer to falling asleep before attempting. Once I master this I think I'll be able to get a lucid dream almost every night.

I think hargart should officially rename this technique, because HILD is already taken, although many people have never heard of it. (Hypnotism Induced Lucid Dream, I think) Then it can be added to tutorials, etc. But seeing as his last login date was June, he may not be able to.

----------


## walugi

Last night I did the weekends Ancient History homework at 1:30 am. I thought i'd try HILD but I decided to do it as I was falling asleep because it was late anyway and not wake myself up after 3 hours because I would only get 5 hours of sleep that night

So i was lying there tapping my fingers lightly and concentrating on the movement. Not sure how long I did it for but it seemed like a long time.


After changing sleeping positions etc I was imagining an Oliver Twist style scenario and by this time m fingers were moving by themselves.

SUDDENLY

With the OT picture in my head I felt this rushing feeling accompanied by the sound of a train heading towards me. I also felt like I was getting sucked into my bed, this is while I was still conscious. But it sorted freaked me out and I shook my body out of it and sorta lay there in amazement.

Admittedly I didn't actually remember to think of the finger movement and I think I wasn't meant to picture the OT scene in my head. But because I wasn't instantly sleepy I was just waiting and thought about other things rather than waking up in the middle of the night and sorta "melting" back into sleep.

All in all it was a fantastic experience and I will be trying to do it tonight hopefully.

Comments from any LD'ers?

----------


## Khaz

> After changing sleeping positions etc I was imagining an Oliver Twist style scenario and by this time m fingers were moving by themselves. 
> 
> SUDDENLY 
> 
> With the OT picture in my head I felt this rushing feeling accompanied by the sound of a train heading towards me. I also felt like I was getting sucked into my bed, this is while I was still conscious. But it sorted freaked me out and I shook my body out of it and sorta lay there in amazement. 
> 
> Admittedly I didn't actually remember to think of the finger movement and I think I wasn't meant to picture the OT scene in my head. But because I wasn't instantly sleepy I was just waiting and thought about other things rather than waking up in the middle of the night and sorta \"melting\" back into sleep. 
> 
> All in all it was a fantastic experience and I will be trying to do it tonight hopefully. 
> ...



Well, I'm not really an expert at all of this, but...

I've experienced things like that before.  I've just been lying in bed, thinking about something, and then I'll suddenly hear something loud for no reason.  This happens to me more when I'm sick, for some reason...

Like, I remember thinking about something while trying to sleep one night, and just out of nowhere I heard what sounded like a loud voice yelling at me, accompanied by a feeling of...  almost paralyzing fear.  It only lasted a second, but it was very vivid...  Scary, too.

But, I have no idea what I'm talking about.    ::wink::

----------


## walugi

Yep that pretty much sums up what I felt, it was a week ago though. It wasn't paralysing fear but it scared me enough to snap out of it   ::?:

----------


## Spoof

Oh man this tech sounds so awesome!!  ::banana::   I am going to try it tonight. I really hope that it gives me my first LD. From what ive heard, it sounds pretty reliable.  ::thanks::   ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## walugi

I've been trying the tech again these past few days but I always end up drifting to sleep again.


Should I be visualising the piano pressing keys thing while I press my fingers down?


What actions do you guys do? and what do you think about while you're doing it??

----------


## Spoof

The actions that i do are the fingers thing. When I do thefingers, I just think of how I am going to do an RC in 10-30 sec. I visualize a blank mist filled area, or in other words, nothing. 
Hope this helps ,walugi
 ::banana::

----------


## OrcaXIII

I _AM SOOOOOOOO GONNA TRY THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED_  ::thanks::

----------


## walugi

> _Originally posted by Spoof_
> *The actions that i do are the fingers thing. When I do thefingers, I just think of how I am going to do an RC in 10-30 sec. I visualize a blank mist filled area, or in other words, nothing. *
> Hope this helps ,walugi
> *



okay thanks  :smiley:  

When you guys dream are you still in bed or are you transported?

----------


## Nugget75

The cool thing is that when you enter your dream you're still in your bedroom. You can be moving your fingers and thiink to yourself, "crap, it didn't work" but you do your reaity check and you're dreaming! However, you should be closing your eyes when moving your fingers, so if you find that you wake up when you try to open your eyes after you discover you're dreaming, then try this: After you so your RC and find you're dreaming, keep your eyes closed. Then visualize your surroundings, and it's quite cool, they mold together from darkness, and you can get up and move around.

----------


## leaf

I have tried this many times and I always think "crap it didnt work..." but I just try a RC anyway. AND no it did not work  :Sad:  STILL WORKING ON IT!

----------


## Nugget75

Here's a few tips that have helped me. I attained lucidity after 4 nights at this tech:

1. If, when you wake up, you feel more awake than you should be, relax first. However begin the finger movement a little before you think neccesary, because It is common to fall back asleep on accident.

2. When you're moving your fingers, just close your eyes and relax your entire body. Use as little energy as possible. Sometimes I'm not even really moving my fingers, I'm just applying pressure on and off the matress. Flush out all thoughts and just concentrate on the movement of your fingers. Resist the urge to count, If you get it of course.

3. Don't do the movement too long, otherwise you'll just fall asleep and miss the dream. Just stay completely relaxed for 10-30 seconds, then do your reality check. 

4. I like to get in 3 attempts before I decide to try again tomorrow. So if your reality check fails, go back to relaxing yourself. (without fingers) See if you can get closer to falling asleep, then try it again. I usually however fall asleep before my second or third attempt, from relaxing too long. You have to find the right time to begin the finger movement.

5. Keep at it! Go back and read the tutorial again (yes it's long) and see if you've missed something or are doing something different. It's really cool when you discover you're dreaming and just look around your room you were just in in real-life. Then you're free to do anything!! 

Hope this helps.

----------


## Spoof

Thanx for the tips nugget75. The will hopefull help tonight. 8)

----------


## GypsyRat

I tried it last night. Didn;t get it the first time so I relaxed to do the 2nd but fell asleep.  I'll try again tonight.  ::?:

----------


## David

Haven't read it yet.  Will print it out and read it tonight and give it a shot.

Thanks for contributing.

----------


## Flotsam

Does anyone know if you can do this right when you go to bed instead of waking up in the middle of the night? And, I have heard that the lucid dreams only last around 5-15 minutes, is that normal (I have had one but it last about 10 seconds before I got excited and woke up)?

If anyone knows then please post. And thanks in advance.

----------


## GypsyRat

> _Originally posted by Flotsam_
> *Does anyone know if you can do this right when you go to bed instead of waking up in the middle of the night? And, I have heard that the lucid dreams only last around 5-15 minutes, is that normal (I have had one but it last about 10 seconds before I got excited and woke up)?
> 
> If anyone knows then please post. And thanks in advance.*




No, you have to do it when you wake up. For a number of reasons.  You won't be in REM sleep for a long time. Your probably not tired enough to do it, and if you are you probably won't be able to stay concious.

Lucid dreaming can depend on what time you become lucid. You cal lucid through the whole REM period.  


And yea I had an LD last night. Lasten a minute.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## evan

Well, at least you're gettin' em!

I have to try this tonight. Or, I guess, in the morning.

----------


## dearly

Well, I gave it a try on a couple nights.

The closest I came to entering dream world while doing this was when I went to move my arm to plug my nose (reality check)--the first attempt I could sense my "astral arm" moving for a slight second and felt that my physical arm didn't actually move.  I think that kind of woke me up again, though I wasn't actually totally asleep.  I'm guessing I didn't wait long enough to do the reality check.

I will give updates if I try it some more in the future.

D

----------


## Mistoffelees

Gonna try it tonight, sounds like a good WILD replacement for ppl who cant handle the mental task.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

> _Originally posted by lord soth_
> *two words:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i donno . . .it was kinda long but have you seen leo volont's explanation for converting to chatholocism? its pretty damn long. klonger than this even. its in the religion section.

----------


## walugi

It really wasn't that long or did I miss something??   ::|:

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

you should ask a mod to put this in the Tutorial Section.   ::D: 
EDIT: yay, it happened. three is a link in Lucid83's WBTB method in tutorials section!

----------


## Nugget75

yeah thats what i said. This deserves a spot in the tutorial section, and not on just this site.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

deleted at my request. well not really deleted, but edited completely becuase i dont want it anymore,   :tongue2:

----------


## Nugget75

Do you think it's possible to gain a "tolerance" for a certain technique, so it will no longer be effective. Cuz this has stopped working for me. Maybe I'm just still bad.

----------


## Roller

Hey there, I apologise if someone has already asked this question (I tried reading through all the pages but gave up at number 6) I was just wonderng how much you should concentrate on your finger as you do this? Do you focus your attention on the movement of your finger or do you try and keep a blank mind? I'm going to try it tonight and see how it goes, it definatley seems to be working for others.

----------


## GypsyRat

> - Try to focus on the movement, and just try to relax.



[/quote]

----------


## Nugget75

Yeah just concentrate on the finger movement and thinking about your upcoming reality check so you don't forget to do it. Luckily since you will have just woken up in the middle of the night there are (for me atleast) hardly any thoughts coming or going. It makes it easy to concentrate.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Nugget, in answer to your previous question, I don't think you can gain a tolerance to any certain technique. You probably just need more practice or were having an off-night. Good luck tonight though, and wish me luck as well.   ::dancingcow::

----------


## Nugget75

Yeah I didn't really think so, but It was just an interesting thought. Last night I was expecting this technique to work again, because my bad dream recall spell has gotten much better. What's amazing is I'll wake up to do this tech, roll over, and before I can even begin to move my fingers I fall asleep again. I just wake up thinking "how did that happen?" Atleast that means I can fall back asleep easily, and it should work well with more practice. 
Well, good luck to you Alucinor Architecton, post if you have any success. This thread has been kind of dry the past few weeks, but I still think it's a great tech.

P.S. My 50th Post! Kiss me!

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

not a kiss, but a dancing banana. here ya go.  ::banana::   ::dancingcow::  ooh and this one was my 70th! u better gimme one  toooo!

----------


## Roller

Hmm kinda tried this the last two nights, but I haven't been able to do it properly. I think by far the hardest thing is trying to know exactly when to start doing the finger moovements, instead of falling asleep. I'll try doing it in the mornings every time I wake up, it is bound to work sooner or later. I've got one further question for those that have done it with success; what do your fingers feel like when you cross over into lucidity? Does it feel like your fingers are suddenly stopping, because I kind of felt that last night when I tried it.

----------


## Nugget75

> I think by far the hardest thing is trying to know exactly when to start doing the finger moovements, instead of falling asleep. [/b]



You're right, that's the KEY to getting this to work. What i find is that even though you may feel more awake then you think you should be at first, you should immediatley make yourself comfortable and do the finger movement. In general, you're closer to falling asleep then you think you are. If it fails, then try and relax and do it again, which is where I usually fall asleep. 





> what do your fingers feel like when you cross over into lucidity?[/b]



For me, I didn't really feel anything. I don't remember it extremely well, but I felt a tingly sensation and eventually a change in physical feel. However I don't think you should TRY to bring on these feelings, nor think about them while doing it. It feels mostly like nothing happened (or perhaps you just don't realize that something has happened because when you cross over into the dream everything seems as normal, even when it's not) You just do your RC and discover you're dreaming. 

Anyways, Good luck to all and post results. This technique is still young and can keep evolving to get better.

And I almost forgot  ::breakitdown::  
In celebration of your 70th Post

----------


## GypsyRat

I tried this Tech a few times and failed. My mind wasn't clear enough tho. I tried WBTB, not goods for me! I'm gunna try HILD again.  ::wink::

----------


## GypsyRat

Good news!  After a few days of trying HILD I succeded!  HOORAH!  I find it easier to be more concious when you start the finger tapping when its an hour or so before you have to wake up.(6-8)  I noticed before you fall asleep I felt like all the blood in my body went ALOT faster and got a little bit warmer, this is when I stated the finger movement.


Edit: Try and place your other hand near your face so its not that big of a deal if you fail.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Good job happy! I am just trying to get my recall back up right now but i tihnk I'll try a HILD tonigh . . . its been a while since this thread was active. And NUGGET! LOOK HOW MAYN POSTS I HAVE NOW! I WENT ON A ROLL!

----------


## Nugget75

Congrats HoppyPotty! Weird how you could feel when to start the finger movement. It's mostly just guesswork for me. Anything different you did from the tutorial, or any improvements? This is still an evolving technique.









> NUGGET! LOOK HOW MAYN POSTS I HAVE NOW! I WENT ON A ROLL![/b]



Man, that was like 40 posts in under a week. You must be living on DV. 





> I am just trying to get my recall back up right now but i tihnk I'll try a HILD tonigh[/b]



I think you can actually do HILD while, trying to improve your recall. I may be wrong but since you cross over into your dream without losing conciousness in HILD, I think it is much harder to forget your dreams. So I think you can actually try HILD, while writing your other dreams down (or however you improve your recall) to improve your recall while practicing.

----------


## walugi

When you start to dream do you see bright lights on your eye lids? Is that an indicator or just normal??

Also should you concentrate on waking yourself up first then relaxing?

thanks  :smiley:

----------


## kungfurabbits

This topic is in the tutorial section under Wake Back to Bed Methods. They show 4 steps in there, number 3 being getting out of bed for 30-60 minutes and read lucid dreaming articles and stuff like that. Then step four is using the following techniques which are MILD WILD and HILD.

Yet, HILD doesn't say anything about the 30-60 minutes article reading thing.
I'll give this a try for the next few nights but I think I'm still a little early to be trying this.

My lucid dreaming status
0 LDs
this will be 4th journal night
first 3 were 4 dreams each

My recall is good so might as well try it.

----------


## GypsyRat

I think they mean a diffrent HILD. Its in the tutorial section Hypnosis Induced Lucid I think...

----------


## Placebo

There is a bit of confusion about that.
I think the hypnosis one came first, before Hargart coined the new term.

Not sure what they mean here.

----------


## Bille

The trick is to actually dream your HANDS.
 now you probably say , "then I still have the problem: how do I manage to dream my hands in the first place???"   right. read on!!!!
What do people dream of? Often they dream of the things they experienced in day time. . . 
 ::arrow::  THE SECOND TRICK IS TO STARE AT YOUR HANDS EVERY NIGHT BEFORE YOU GO TO SLEEP
sooner or later you have to dream your own hands!
once you have dreamed your hands - Hold Them !!!
you can hold them, because even if they might be dreamed like everyother thing around you, too, but in a way you have a bigger control about your own dreamed hands than about any other object.
Then comes the "calming down part".  stare at your hands until your bored. this is important, because the longer you stare at them the more control you get about the situation, but I guess you can imagine that.

Good luck!  No. No "good luck", because this is not a question of luck. It is the fastest method to achieve Lucidity. I know I'm very bold here, but this is how it is.  ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::   ::arrow::

----------


## Nugget75

New topic maybe?

----------


## Roller

Yeah, good technique - I have become lucid by just looking at my hands in my dreams before and  I think I'll give this a shot. Perhaps you should post it in a new topic so that people can discuss it properly without hijacking Hargart's thread.

 :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

Bille: 
Please don't derail this thread. It's long enough already.
Start your own topic please.

----------


## Bille

SORRY, guys!  I am new here. I overlooked the HILD. pretty easygoing, huh?  Didn't want to make you angry. 
Peace

----------


## Bille

How about that: I started a new Topic. "Bold but true - the fastest way to lucidity" 
just wanted to take leave from you guys. 

Peace out  :wink2:

----------


## GypsyRat

CLEAR!  Reving this..  I am trying HILD again with more experience! Hopefully ill have more success!

----------


## bluesteel108

i tried the technique for the first time this morning (very early) and i had two lucid dreams, the first being my most vivid lucid dream ever so yeah i would say it works haha. the important thing is being very tired as he said, cause you'll fall asleep very quickly.

----------


## GypsyRat

Good to hear! Last night I was too shitfaced to attempt it. Tonight I will!  ::D:

----------


## mossboss

I try this technique every time I awake naturally in the night (and am aware enough to remember to do it). Most of the time I fall asleep, but I have had at least 4 LD's using this method, which to me makes it quite successfull.
What I like about this technique is the instant gratification, it either works or it doesn't.  The few times it worked for me there was quite a dramatic effect.  I started moving my fingers while relaxing and almost immediatly there was a very loud POP! and a flash of light, and the "tingley dream feeling" I always get.  It was like I was being hurled into the dream state (or shot out of a cannon perhaps).
Anyways, I think this is a great technique, definetly worth trying.  Thanks Hagarts!!

----------


## walugi

Whenever I try HILD something freaky comes into my mind, what do you guys think about when you're doing the finger thing?

----------


## Hargarts

Is there a tutorial section this could go in? You could just copy the new simplified tech from the first page, and link to this post at the bottom. This post has over 11 thousand views.. wow       ::shock::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

that's weird, I thought it WAS in the tutorial forum already, but I got it confused with Gothlark's HILD (which is totally different)

----------


## ZenVortex

Some ideas on why Hargart's Method, which I propose calling FILD   ::lol::  (Finger Induction of Lucid Dreams -- to avoid confusion with HILD -- Hypnotic Induction of Lucid Dreams) seems to be so effective.

All physical movement is controlled by the part of the brain known as the cerebellum.  When we go to sleep, the cerebellum changes its function to become the place where dream memories are stored.  In other words, the cerebellum stops controlling physical movement while we sleep, in order to store the memories of dreams.   The reason it switches off during sleep is because this stops us from physically acting out our dreams, hence sleep paralysis occurs.

When we wake up, the cerebellum switches back into controlling physical movement.  That is why the best method of remembering dreams is to be still when waking up, then slowly move a single part of your body  such as a finger.   As you slowly move the body part, the dream memory associated with that area of the cerebellum is released...  ::idea::  

Hence FILD probably works by maintaining a small amount of consciousness as we fall asleep in the part of the cerebellum responsible for finger movement, so that when the cerebellum switches off (to hold the sleep memory) that part is still active and triggers a LD.

----------


## Hargarts

FILD? My technique came before the hypnosis. How about you think up a new name for the other one?  heh  ::lol::

----------


## Alex D

> _Originally posted by Hargarts_
> *FILD? My technique came before the hypnosis. How about you think up a new name for the other one?  heh :lol:*



But the hypnosis one is named after what it is, not the creator.

----------


## tehownerer

> _Originally posted by Palliate_
> *
> 
> But the hypnosis one is named after what it is, not the creator.*



/agree

You could always name it "hFILD"  hargaths Finger Induced Lucid Dream"  

This sounds like an awesome method and I wanted to try it last night but when I woke up and went back to bed... I totally forgot about it.  Ill try tonight. Friday woot

----------


## ZenVortex

Sorry to burst your bubble, my dear Hargart, but hypnosis was first used to induce lucid dreams by psychologist Charles Tart in 1974, so you're more than 30 years too late.  :Sad:   The good news is, nobody has dibs on FILD, so that is your best bet for fame, glory, and immortality.  ::-P:  

Seriously, it seems that FILD is a major new technique and you are to be highly commended for discovering it!.  Nice work, my friend.  I look forward to trying it myself in a few days when my current experiment is complete.

----------


## Alex D

How about  name that doesn't end in ILD? They're just getting boring.

----------


## Hargarts

heh, a technique that doesnt end in ILD? I dont think that's possible   ::D:

----------


## ZenVortex

Hi Hargart, I notice you are not getting any LDs in college.  What's the problem, has FILD stopped working for you, or are you just too busy and stressed by the college workload?  If so, this is a common problem.  Why don't you write a FILD tutorial for the TUTORIAL section.  Good luck.

----------


## awakeness

Can i do this technique when i go to bed at like regular without having to wake up in the middle of the night?

----------


## DSK123

I tried this last night but no success   :Sad:   but like they say Rome wasn't built in a day. I will continue my quest for an LD.

----------


## hyper_angel

Wow, this technique really works. Last night, after two weeks with almost nothing near an LD I got a semi-lucid dream. The problem is, it was induced by daydreaming about FILD, not actually doing it.

I can't get to the part where I'm almost into sleep mode. I fall asleep way before that.

----------


## 3rdCrow

Well Hagart, you definately made a success....the accomplishment rate for FILd is actually really suprising. I'm curious, though....when and what gave you the idea for FILD?

----------


## baronbrocoli

I'm done reading about 4 pages of your post and it definitely has quite a sucess. I have to try this tonight and if it fails I'll go for a WILD hehe.

FILD seems like a really easy technique to get lucid so I can't wait to try it!  ::D:  
Good job!

----------


## baronbrocoli

FULL REPORT:

I didn't think the technique was going to work at first because I always take too long to get to sleep but I tried and I can't just thank you enought for this excellent technique
I tried the technique last night and it managed to trigger two lucids. I had problems doing the nose RC I couldn't hold my nose because it was all wet(don't ask). Anyway I did manage to get a grip and just breath throught my fingers for about thirty seconds. Then I decided to get out of my bed, but as soon as I tried I lost lucidity. Oh and I could also feel the vibrations on my body when I began dreaming.

On the second one I just woke up did the tech and RC'd again. I could breath throught my fingers but the same happened as before lost lucidity when trying to get out of bed.

Damn bed I read some people were having the same trouble as I am so if anyone got past this prroblem I would really appreciate if you could tell me how.

Oh and I'm curious too...when and what gave you the idea for FILD?

Thanks  ::D:  

P.D. Two lucids in a night is my record right now and I just got out of my dry spell yesterday so I think this technique can do wonders for me  ::D:  I'll surely be experimenting on the technique.

----------


## Wolffe

> _Originally posted by baronbrocoli+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(baronbrocoli)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the second one I just woke up did the tech and RC'd again. I could breath throught my fingers but the same happened as before lost lucidity when trying to get out of bed.
> 
> Damn bed I read some people were having the same trouble as I am so if anyone got past this prroblem I would really appreciate if you could tell me how.
> ...



 :tongue2:

----------


## baronbrocoli

woops must have missed that part of the tutorial heh

thanks anyway

----------


## Wolffe

's ok!  :tongue2:  I was gonna try FILD last night but completely forgot about it when the time came! D'oh >.< I had a lucid dream anyway though  :tongue2:  I'm hoping it'll result in LDs earlier in the REM period so I can manage to spend longer in them due to time/stability; and can finally mess around in real depth for a longer period of time!

----------


## baronbrocoli

Hey I tried FILD again last night but I never did the RC  ::shock::  I just woke up, started finger movement but I thought I was still wide awake because the first time I succeded with FILD I got my body vibrating and a popping noise. I should have done the reality check anyway. The last time I tried it I was probably too awake now (it was about 8:30 oor something so I wasn't very tired)

I did have an LD as well but it was a DILD and only lasted a few seconds because I already felt my body in bed.  ::shock::

----------


## MisterBubbles

> _Originally posted by awakeness_
> *Can i do this technique when i go to bed at like regular without having to wake up in the middle of the night?*



I wonder this too.

----------


## Wolffe

Unless you go right into REM without a SWS phase inbetween, I'd imagine not :s

----------


## Flying-Eagle

Wicked! I've never heard of this technique before and I haven't had an LD in ages. This might sovle all my problems.. Ill give it a go! Thanks  ::D: !

Edit: I'm actually a piano player so it might work more effective-ly for me?

----------


## Gorky

I've been trying this for the last couple days, but I keep falling asleep before I do a RC. Arrggg  :Mad:

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

congrast on making the third most looked at topic on DV! even if you didn't ever come back... as if you completely forgot about the DV and LD4all. oh well. oh btw the only other topic ahead of you are in the tutorial section. oh and also: you will never have any idea i wrote this to you because you don't come here anymore (as i previously mentioned).

----------


## GypsyRat

> _Originally posted by Gorky_
> *I've been trying this for the last couple days, but I keep falling asleep before I do a RC. Arrggg*



I tried to do the tech last night, but I fell asleep too early to.

SOOOO

New Idea:

When you wake up from your alarm, simply hit the snooze button. Then if you do fall asleep youll be up again in no time. Also, some might say that you will interupt a LD. BUT usually MY LD's are less then 10 minutes. 

So if your in the same boat, give it a try and lemme know! YO!  ::coolspot::

----------


## Gorky

> _Originally posted by HoppyPotty_
> *
> When you wake up from your alarm, simply hit the snooze button. Then if you do fall asleep youll be up again in no time. Also, some might say that you will interupt a LD. BUT usually MY LD's are less then 10 minutes.*



That's a good idea. A short LD is better than no LD. I'm going to try that.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

ya thats a good idea. last night i tried this and once i woke up i turned the alarm off and completely forgot about the thech, because my bed was a mess. i was like "oh no my sheet is sideways how am i ever going to LD with a sideways sheet! *SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE*

----------


## APM

Last night I attempted the FILD.  I don't remember if I succeeded or not or if I was just dreaming that I did the FILD.  (Last time I tried it it turned out to be only a dream.)  I had woken up via alarm clock at 4 a.m. to try WILD, but I was pretty tired and didn't really think I would do it right, since I haven't even been able to do it under optimal conditions.  I did a few mental math problems and my mind began to wander.  This is where the recall gets hazy.  At some point (unclear whether this was dream or reality) I thought to do FILD.  I had serious doubts, but I started doing it and all of a sudden it sounded as if someone had turned up the ringing noise of silence extremely high.  I felt a lot of shaking or vibrating, but absolutely no hypnogogic images.  There might have been some other sounds, but I don't remember.  I kept moving my fingers and the turbulence began to die down.  I started concentrating on my fingers even more intensely because it seemed like I hadn't even been doing it for 10 seconds.  The sensations came back at bit stronger and then it was over.  Sometimes I try to make myself feel these things (as in all my failed WILD attempts), though.  Anyway, I do remember thinking to myself that there was no way I had actually entered a dream because it felt far too real.  I felt exactly as if I was lying in my bed just as I was a few seconds ago.  I guess I'll never know, because I never opened my eyes so there was never any visual aspect of this.  

At this point, I either: 1) was awake and eventually just fell asleep on my own OR 2) was dreaming and lost what lucidity I had or would have had in that moment after FILD.  Of course there's always 3) I just dreamed all this again.

I'm curious to know if this is at all similar to what you guys have experienced so I can be prepared next time this happens.

----------


## Siana

This seems to be a real nice tech!

But tonight I'm planning WBTB and MILD. And, I can't do FILD after WBTB, right? Because if I'm up like 30 mins I wont be very sleepy, and that kinda spoils the whole thing.

And, it doesen't work when I go to sleep for the first time either, huh? So I guess I'll just try this tech another night and do WILD when I'm going to sleep the first time.

But I can't wait to try this!  ::-P:  

Oh, and Alucinor Architecton, I laughed when I heard your story.  ::lol::

----------


## Hargarts

> congrast on making the third most looked at topic on DV! even if you didn't ever come back... as if you completely forgot about the DV and LD4all. oh well. oh btw the only other topic ahead of you are in the tutorial section. oh and also: you will never have any idea i wrote this to you because you don't come here anymore (as i previously mentioned).[/b]



I still stop in once and a while.. Just not as much as I'd like to  ::roll::   Third most viewed.. amazing! Feel free to put it in the tutorial section if you want. I can't belive I started this topic almost two years ago... time flies. I'm glad to see all the success people have had with FILD. .. 14 pages of replies!... Good luck everyone!

----------


## Siana

> _Originally posted by Hargarts_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				congrast on making the third most looked at topic on DV! even if you didn't ever come back... as if you completely forgot about the DV and LD4all. oh well. oh btw the only other topic ahead of you are in the tutorial section. oh and also: you will never have any idea i wrote this to you because you don't come here anymore (as i previously mentioned).
> 			
> ...



Well, so you weren't dead anyway? How come you can't stop by as much as you want?

----------


## .jared.

I haven't bothered to read anything except the first few posts of this due to its length. So if i am interrupting a conversation i apologize. 

Just thought i would say i tried this and it worked. I was half lucid. I was looking at my hand in the dream screaming out my door telling people to get out of my room because i was trying to dream. And then i woke up.

----------


## MisterBubbles

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *I haven't bothered to read anything except the first few posts of this due to its length. So if i am interrupting a conversation i apologize. 
> 
> Just thought i would say i tried this and it worked. I was half lucid. I was looking at my hand in the dream screaming out my door telling people to get out of my room because i was trying to dream. And then i woke up.*



Nice, when did you try it?

----------


## .jared.

> _Originally posted by MisterBubbles_
> *
> 
> Nice, when did you try it?*



About a week ago. I woke up in the morning and wanted to lucid dream (Im still a noob and have yet to have a good one beyond 2 seconds). So I immediately closed my eyes and moved my fingers like it said i should. And in about 5 - 10 seconds literally, I was in a dream looking at my hand. It was big and green like a monsters hand haha, I was holding the door closed with my other hand because i didn't want anyone to be allowed in. Subconsciously it was so that they wouldn't wake me up. I woke up seconds after (the entire dream was about 6 seconds, but it was very vivid and i remember it well now) before i came to the realization that i was dreaming. But had i dreamed longer i could have easily realized it was a dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow FILD really works!  I read the summary, tried it last night, worked great the first time.  I had such a long vivid LD I felt sort of exhausted by it when I woke up.  I tried FILD a few more times thru the rest of the night, but I wasn't really into it after the first time and I kept quitting before I fell asleep. 

Amazing.  I hope I can get it to work again.

----------


## ZenVortex

FILD is a very interesting technique.  Here's how I think it works.  All bodily movements are controlled by the cerebellum in the brain.  When we go to sleep, the cerebellum changes its function.  It switches off and becomes the repository of dream memory, kinda like RAM in a computer.  What seems to happen with FILD is that it consciously prevents the cerebellum from switching off, so that a residue of consciousness remains.  Hope this makes sense.

----------


## InKaL

> all of a sudden it sounded as if someone had turned up the ringing noise of silence extremely high. I felt a lot of shaking or vibrating, but absolutely no hypnogogic images. There might have been some other sounds, but I don't remember.[/b]



I'm new to all of this myself and this describes pretty closely what i felt a few nights ago--the only thing i could really  say was that it seemed almost like an electric shock.

----------


## Wallboy

Well I was reading up on this technique last night and it sounded quite interesting. I woke up this morning and I remember thinking that I was gonna try the technique and I fell asleep and performed a RC check by trying to breath through my nose and then I became lucid. Although I can't remember trying the finger thing unless I was just too tired to remember.

The only weird thing about this was it felt like I was dreaming about having the lucid dream instead of having just a pure lucid dream? Is this still considered being lucid?

I also lost lucidity several times, but then dreamt about lying in my bed and performing the RC check again and becoming lucid. This happend around 3 times.

Nonetheless it was still an exciting experience.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## moosleyman

i have a quick question that i didn&#39;t catch in the search. when you are doing this tech, does it matter if your eyes are open or closed. this might be a stupid question, but i am new to all of this. if it doesn&#39;t matter, which is better (if any)?

----------


## SKA

> I don&#39;t see why you would sleep walk if you&#39;ve never had before, though.
> [/b]



Lol I can see Remus&#39; point though. While falling asleep a special mechanism in the brain shuts down the Motorskills, paralyses the body and distorts the perception of the body. When you&#39;re moving your fingers slightly while falling asleep you constantly &#39;&#39;consult&#39;&#39; and keep active the motorskills-brainsection. It could be interfering with the sleepwalk prevention mechanism. lol  ::content::

----------


## moosleyman

Weirdest thing. I wanted to try this last night so I set my alarm to 2:30a.m. (3 hours) and than I set my phone alarm for 2:35a.m. to make sure I would wake up (I slept through it the night before). And to make extra sure I would wake up, I put the phone in my pants(something I got from THIS website). Well I wake up at 4:11a.m. on my own, that is, 5 hours after I went to bed. I slept through my alarm&#33; This made me very mad. But than in the morning when I woke up, I realized something. My alarm clock woke me up at 6:00a.m.... And I couldn&#39;t find my phone... I must have been half asleep and turned off my alarm, set it on time for school, got annoyed by my phone and through it somewhere, I later found it under my bed. I just thought I would share a weird experience with waking up in 5 hours rather than 3...on my own. lol.

----------


## l3xicon

I tried FILD last night, I think I tried it too eary though. I went to sleep at 10 ish and woke up at 12:50 and said to myself "It&#39;s too eary, but it  never hurts to try" it did hurt me, it kept me awake for and hour&#33; I kept looking at the clock checking if I was dreaming.

However, one time I wasnt moving my fingers I opened my eyes, heard people talking (I usually do in my dreams when I&#39;m in my room) and it was fuzzy, I think I was dreaming. Stupid me though, I went back to sleep without doing a RC.

I will try it again tonight, Grats to all you who have "mastered" this technique it sounds very cool&#33;


<div align="center">-----*update*-----</div>

I tried it again last night. I would concentrate on the movement and everything would fade away; ie. the sound of my ceiling fan and feeling of the sheets on me. Then I would realize it might be working and it woke me up too much.

Maybe I can get it some day...

----------


## moosleyman

I need some help. for the last week, I have been trying to FILD and havn&#39;t done it once. I wake up 5 hours after going to sleep. I wake up, get tired, and try the FILD. It doesn&#39;t work, I do it two more times, doesn&#39;t work, than go to sleep again. I&#39;m not sure what I am doing wrong. can someone help?

----------


## l3xicon

> I need some help. for the last week, I have been trying to FILD and havn&#39;t done it once. I wake up 5 hours after going to sleep. I wake up, get tired, and try the FILD. It doesn&#39;t work, I do it two more times, doesn&#39;t work, than go to sleep again. I&#39;m not sure what I am doing wrong. can someone help?
> [/b]




I have the same problem   ::blue::

----------


## eggbert

It seems someone has edited your initial post&#33;
Most unfortunate, as I was looking for it to attempt FILD.

Where else can I get that tutorial?

Thanks&#33;

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

http://www.freewebs.com/heshnesh/luciddreaming.htm


I noticed the same thing and googled for a tutorial. This one seems okay.

----------


## Hargarts

Im not sure what happened to the original post.. very odd.
I&#39;ve put the directions back up.

----------


## addytorials

My last attempt at this method left me somewhat disturbed.

What I did:
As usual, I drank enough water to wake me up after 4 hours. When I did, I was still very sleepy. I lay on my right side, closed my eyes and started tapping my fingers gently on the bed.

What happened:
A few seconds later I was aware that I was lying on my side as I had been. But I was also aware that I was twisting and turning in my bed. It was a simultaneous awareness with only the tapping fingers as the common element. This scared me and the tapping faltered for a bit. I opened my eyes to see I had actually not moved at all. I closed my eyes and resumed tapping. Very soon the double awareness occured again. I could feel two states of awareness at the same time. It was very disturbing.

Is this normal? Should I do something at this point to ease my fear and help me slip into the dream-state awareness completely? It really is a very scary feeling. Is there any way to overcome the fear?

----------


## TweaK

You should have done a reality check - maybe you were in a lucid dream&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

> I could feel two states of awareness at the same time. It was very disturbing.
> 
> Is this normal? Should I do something at this point to ease my fear and help me slip into the dream-state awareness completely? It really is a very scary feeling. Is there any way to overcome the fear?
> [/b]



I had this feeling too; what I did was get up out of bed--and it was my dream body that did this and the feeling was gone.  I wasn&#39;t really scared tho, it was just weird.

----------


## addytorials

> I had this feeling too; what I did was get up out of bed--and it was my dream body that did this and the feeling was gone.  I wasn&#39;t really scared tho, it was just weird.
> [/b]



*smacks head*

Now I feel like I just wasted a real good opportunity.
Oh, well. At least I know what to do the next time.

Thanks&#33;

----------


## Volcon

This looks like a very intresting way to induce a LD. im sick today so i might as well try it if i decide to go to sleep at some point.  ::zzz::  




Happy dreaming, 
Volcon

----------


## Noktulo

I tried out FILD the night before last night. It worked for me perfectly&#33; Even in the first attempt... however last night it didn&#39;t :-( I simply wasn&#39;t tired enough when I woke up. Going to try this out again tonight&#33; Very nice method indeed... Doesn&#39;t require that much focus and effort.

Noktulo

Oh and by the way, my dream journal can be found here: http://www.fys.ku.dk/~esbenps --&#62; Dreams --&#62; Dream Journal. Or simply here: http://www.fys.ku.dk/~esbenps/djournal.htm . The FILD-dream is the entry made the 22nd - 23rd October.

----------


## Volcon

I try this each night but im having troubles. i dont know how much to move my finger ill try to move it very little but i end up falling asleep and if i move it too much then i just end up becoming more awake

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

this was the first lucid technique i tried its never worked though   ::blue::

----------


## Tom_Peace

> I don&#39;t sleep walk, but I sleep stalk (stalk people while I&#39;m sleeping via rolling or running like a gorilla).
> [/b]



 hahahahahaha genius

----------


## long jetty

I&#39;m going to try this tonight. This will be my first attempt at an LD, it would be amzingly good if it worked.

----------


## Tom_Peace

Man, I tried this tech like 8 times last night. I prolly over did it a bit but still it had no effect on me whatsoever&#33; I had a strange night though, my heart was beating really hard all night, I don&#39;t know why. I didn&#39;t really feel tired most of the night. However I did get to the point where I thought I was about to fall asleep and then did the FILD, did a RC and nothing&#33; I tried again after a few mins, nothing&#33; Then I went to sleep for a couple of hours, woke up and tired again. NOTHING&#33; hhahahah man, I am having a hard time with LDing. I believe that the WILD style techniques are for me but I can&#39;t seem to get anywhere with them apart from feeling very very numb and getting to the early stages of SP. (Even that doesn&#39;t happen very often). hmmm ? I dunno

----------


## Chatter-Box

I have tried it a couple times and it doesnt work for me. When I feel myself falling asleep it wakes me up   ::blue::  . 
(ie. it gets warmer and I have less sensation of my surroundings)

Then I wait till Im more tired but I fall asleep, lol.

----------


## Xerion

gonna try this in about 10 minutes&#33;

----------


## hydroPWNic

> I don&#39;t sleep walk, but I sleep stalk (stalk people while I&#39;m sleeping via rolling or running like a gorilla).
> [/b]



Do you seriously?  Holy crap man if i saw someone running at me like a gorilla with there eyes closed... i&#39;d shit my pants man&#33;

----------


## Jr_Worley

Yeah iv been trying this, ima keep trying till it works  :smiley:

----------


## eggbert

k so does this work if you go to the bathroom or do stay up for a few
minutes before attempting? Do you even feel a transition into sleeping?

This seems good as I&#39;m having trouble with WILDs; falling asleep too fast
or nothing happening and  trying for hour(s).

How many times can you attempt in one night after a failure?
(sorry if any of this has been covered.. 17 pages is intimidating to read  :smiley:  )

----------


## gonnabeathinker

I think this technique (FILD) is bogos. I keep trying, but i never get any results from it. But im going to keep trying cuzz i drift back to sleep real quick right after getting up and i cant even do an RC. When i try i get to the playing the piano part then i wake up and its morning. Maybe this tech doesnt work for me.

----------


## Monk

totally sweeet im doing this tonight will let u know how it went.

----------


## Klace

Whenever I do FILD, I become lucid and my vision is hazy, and blurry, and my room is really bright, I managed one time to make my vision better, but lost Lucidity and woke up soon after.
Next time I do FILD, I&#39;m going to relax in my bed, and make everything perfect before I get up.

----------


## Clark_Bennon

This seems a cool way to sleep. i try it tonight.  ::D:

----------


## slothming

Managed to get Lucid last night doing FILD, however I couldnt see, after that I had a False Awakening and got perfect lucidity  ::D:

----------


## IceMan

I tried this method last night, I felt funny all over, yet I knew that if I moved my fingers to do the RC i would wake up.
Maybe I&#39;ll try again tonight.

----------


## Fergie1

Also tried this last night with complete success first time round&#33;
It was interesting what happened when my vision went blurry, So I spinned round and my vision went into a weird 3d. I shouted vivid (or something similar) and it went back to normal. Anybody else experienced anything similar?

----------


## BohmaN

This seems great no fkn wbtb staying up for x number of minutes. I&#39;ll try it soon just a few more ordinary wbtb with MILD (got to try a little more =D), then I&#39;ll try this =D. Thanks for taking your time, wasn&#39;t that long  :smiley: ; smooth reading  ::D:

----------


## paran0iaprez

..Does it matter the speed fingers are moving?
-Such as super fast left & right & left & right or a walking tempo

----------


## Ben_

I have been Trying FILD for the last 2 weeks with no results...(&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33  ;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2: 

Does anyone have some KEY POINTS about his method I should be more precise with???

----------


## fleeee1

i posted this on another thread and no one ever answered me...

i WANT to be able to FILD so much, but when i wake up, i&#39;m never tired enough where i will fall asleep in 10-30 seconds (one guy was saying it happens in 1-3 seconds... i can&#39;t even fathom this).  i&#39;ve tried setting my alarm clock at 3, 4, 4.5, 5 hrs..... nothing.  anyone have any suggenstions?  anything i can do to make myself SO tired when i wake up that i&#39;ll be able to fall asleep fast enough to FILD?

or should i just forget this method and try other things?

----------


## Arienne23

> Also tried this last night with complete success first time round&#33;
> It was interesting what happened when my vision went blurry, So I spinned round and my vision went into a weird 3d. I shouted vivid (or something similar) and it went back to normal. Anybody else experienced anything similar?[/b]



First off, I&#39;ll say that I have had success with this method every time I&#39;ve done it.  It&#39;s definately a keeper in my book-- tried it five times, and was rewarded with five lucids of varying degrees of control and length.  As to the seeing blurry bit-- the same thing happens to me.  I actually usually have a pretty hard time opening my eyes in the dream to begin with, and once I have them open everything is blurry for a while.  It usually clears up after a few moments, but-- yes, it&#39;s happened to me as well.

----------


## samf

I have a quick question, when playing the piano in your mind

should you be on your back with your arm stretched up? be comfortable with your arm in a relaxing position.

should your eyes be open?

I keep trying but I&#39;m never tired enough, then when I am I forget to do it an fall asleep.  :Sad:

----------


## paran0iaprez

-Hargarts I wish I could find you in my dreams and give you a crazy present the size of the Earth. I cannot find words to express my thanks for you..
I had my first lucid dream because of this method lAsT nItE it was crazy aHaHaHAhAh
.I remember waking up in middle of nite & i began playing my invisible piano. -I cannot keep from laughing & my heart is beating as Im describing it to you it was so crazy I started spinning amazingly fast like I was in a Whirlpool black hole. It happened so so fast i was in a dream looking at Myself in a mirror inside some elevator. the elevator was all made out of mirrors & sadly I forgot most of it because I fell asleep after I had the dream, but who KAres I had a lucid&#33;&#33; My lucid was amazing I could never have had one I doubt without reading your amazing faQ about FILD.
thank you Hagart-- you have given me my 1st lucid i cannot wait to have another one tonite.&#33;.

----------


## Lucidalicia

Hargarts,
I do believe you are on to something here.
The first night I tried this, the results were almost instantaneous. I heard a freight train sound and got sucked into a lucid dream. Only problem is I didn&#39;t open my eyes and I think I tried spinning to change scenery,  but my eyes weren&#39;t open and I woke up again or lost lucidity. Anyway, I&#39;m going to try it again. I am certain that it works.

And hello to all here on the forum. I&#39;m a newbie and have been trolling here for nearly two years. I had my first lucid because of you guys.

I had to post, because this finger technique is AWESOME&#33;

L~

----------


## Namaste

WOW&#33; It worked - first technique I have tried that has given me an LD.  Easy to do - like a WILD
but without the side effects  :wink2:  I am going to keep trying it each time I wake up in the early morning
and I hope I can get good at it so I can have LD&#39;s regularly.  I didn&#39;t wait for 30 seconds to do the
RC though I just waited until I felt the entering an LD sensations I have in my body everytime I
enter an LD - so rather than worrying about timing it is more reliable for me - cos when I feel it
I know I am there  :smiley:  I can just focus on the finger moving. I found that thinking the word &#39;school&#39;
as I was moving my fingers meant that when I appeared in my LD I was outside my old school.
I am going to try to use a &#39;locator&#39; word each time I try FILD and see if I can use it to start my
LD&#39;s in a pre-decided place each time  :smiley:  I will report back  :smiley: 

See Ya,

Namaste  :wink2:

----------


## Neville J

I like, is nice&#33;...

----------


## TweaK

> And hello to all here on the forum. I&#39;m a newbie and have been trolling here for nearly two years. I had my first lucid because of you guys.
> 
> I had to post, because this finger technique is AWESOME&#33;
> 
> L~
> [/b]



I think you mean "lurking" and not trolling - Trolling is something very bad.  :tongue2:  But yes, welcome.

----------


## HockeyIsLife

Sorry if this was mentioned in one of the earlier pages ( I didn&#39;t read the middle pages), but has anyone had a good FILD while sleeping on their sides?

Thanks in Advance,
Bryan

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Sorry if this was mentioned in one of the earlier pages ( I didn&#39;t read the middle pages), but has anyone had a good FILD while sleeping on their sides?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Bryan
> [/b]



I had 2 in one night on my side

----------


## Lucidalicia

> I think you mean "lurking" and not trolling - Trolling is something very bad.  But yes, welcome.
> [/b]



Indeed, lurking is what I meant&#33;

 :Eek:  


I need to get my forum lingo straight.

----------


## guitargod6t9

> I just let my lucid dreams come to me. Or I go out and look for them. They&#39;re certainly not under my bed, that&#39;s for sure&#33; 
> [/b]





the only thing i find under my bed is the boogie man&#33;&#33;

----------


## ViSions

I tried this last night, I was lying on my left side and when I started feeling really sleepy I started playing my invisible piano. I started to feel some intense warmth and tingling on my left side, and after about 30 seconds I did an RC but I wasn&#39;t dreaming.  :Sad: , I did this twice more, and it never worked. Can anyone tell me if I didn&#39;t do something right? Or tell me what I can do to improve, thanks.





Cheers, ViSions

----------


## Goldney

I hvaen&#39;t tried FILDing yet but I have a few worries. My alarm seems to wake me quite violently would this affect FILDing much. Help would be appreciated.

----------


## LucidMusic

I read about this method and I was exited to see if it would work, but last night, just two hours into my sleep, i had a lucid dream before i could even wake up to try the method.  It just goes to show how powerfull a tool it is to just think about lucidity before sleep.

----------


## BohmaN

> I hvaen&#39;t tried FILDing yet but I have a few worries. My alarm seems to wake me quite violently would this affect FILDing much. Help would be appreciated.[/b]



I believe so yes. FILDing requires that you are extremely drowzy so you can fall asleep again within several seconds. If your alarm wakes you up too much so this can&#39;t be accomplished, then I think you should consider to change your alarm somehow.  :smiley:

----------


## Goldney

Damn, because if it&#39;s not loud enough I turn it off in my sleep and have no memory of doing so the next day. Anyone have any ideas to help me?

----------


## BohmaN

that&#39;s odd  :tongue2: . Try changing your alarm sound?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I know it&#39;s off topic but anyone notice the large amount of guests viewing this topic eachday, is there some kind of huge offsite link?

----------


## 2Fruits

I tried FILD last night but it wasn&#39;t a dream... I then set my alarm but the problem was the alarm kind of made me move so I was awake&#33;

----------


## Goldney

it&#39;s either a buzzer noise that really shocks me awake or the radio which doesn&#39;t do so and I sometimes sleep through

----------


## DrP3pp3r

I tried this last night and it worked for the first time&#33;  ::bigteeth::  I did the nose RC as you suggested and it worked&#33; Unfortunately everything was black (when your eyes are closed you see black) and I didn&#39;t know what to do. I knew I was supposed to visualize my room but I didn&#39;t.  When the RC works and everything is black what am I supposed to do?

Thank you in advance

----------


## Malac Reborn

Hey i found that using tactile movemovent it is very easy to induce fild. 

1. When u wake up petend you are climbing down a rope "feel" it but you dont have to necessarly "visualize" it.
2. This will put you in a trance in about 10ish secs and just simply keep doing it (doesnt require much concentration).
3. Do this until you feel your breath rate change(indicating you are at border of sleep) rapidly and i mean You will feel a difference and often might hear a one tone snore (snoring for like a sec). THEN do fild.

Takes like a couple secs to do.

----------


## BohmaN

> When u wake up petend you are climbing down a rope "feel" it but you dont have to necessarly "visualize" it.
> 2. This will put you in a trance in about 10ish secs and just simply keep doing it (doesnt require much concentration).
> 3. Do this until you feel your breath rate change(indicating you are at border of sleep) rapidly and i mean You will feel a difference and often might hear a one tone snore (snoring for like a sec). THEN do fild.[/b]



So, you&#39;ve tried it? How effective is it for you? It sounds like a pretty good technique.  :smiley:

----------


## DrP3pp3r

Whenever I feel like I&#39;m falling down into my bed like going throught it if you know what I mean, I kinda feel that sensation. So that is the border of sleep...it doesn&#39;t feel like it because I just got in bed and still awake. I&#39;ll try it tonight if I remember to.

----------


## frekinrican5

yea ive tried it the first time and it gave me my first lucid i didnt really do much but havent really tried since then heres what i did:


10:30 set up my alarm for 3hrs and 30 mins.

11:00 by then i fall alsleep just normally as i alwayz do.

3:30 my cell phone alram goes off Im tired and feel really crappy. I close my eyes and put my left hand under my pillow. I start moving them like if u were playing on a piano.... move ur first two fingers up and down, it should look like a see saw going up and down but very slowly hich should be easy cuase ur tired and feel liek crap. So I start moveing my fingers  up and down barely and in 10 secs didnt work. I tired it again in a another 10 or 20 seconds didnt work so I gave up. So I was aboult to fall alsleep and decided LAST TRY&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;..... so I moved them again little by little the thing is I was too tired to do a nose rc at first&#33; I thought I was still awake and it wasnt worth moving so I did the nose rc and wala, I was lucid it was pretty vivid. I coudltn move thoguh so i kept doign the rc and moved and it was nice I  didnt rrly do much for it was my first lucid so heres a basic outline guess for thsoe of u who are having trouble

1. set ur alarm for 3-4 hrs (can be 4-5hrs if that good for u but u gotta be dead tired for it to work.
2. wake up at set time relax and start moving  ur fingers barely and I mean barely any ENERGY&#33;
3. start foccusing on ur fingers just feel the the texture everytime ur finger hits the bed.
4. now keep doing this for 30-2 mins it depends on u its took liek a min for me due to lazyness now a very important part DO NOT COUNT THE SECS&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; DO NOT DO THIS&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I REPEAT DO NOT COUNT THE SECONDS&#33;
5. now how do u know how long u can feel it.... well after the time limit do a nose rc if it doesnt work as at first the same for me do the process from 2-5 all over it will work sooner or later I gurantee it

----------


## carcharoth

That Sounds really promising.
I&#39;ll give it a try and post results. ^_^


EDIT*

I tried it but I Failed to wake up after 4-5 hours and when I woke up , (I was sleeping for 10 Damn hours o.O) , 
I wasn&#39;t tired at all.
I did the piano thing but I just couldn&#39;t go back to sleep. After 10 minutes I gave up.
It seems you really have to be tired. I&#39;ll try it again today. ^_^

----------


## eclectic_dreamer

sounds promising, i&#39;ll definetly give it a shot tonight

----------


## BohmaN

> was sleeping for 10 Damn hours o.O) , 
> I wasn&#39;t tired at all.
> I did the piano thing but I just couldn&#39;t go back to sleep. After 10 minutes I gave up.
> It seems you really have to be tired. I&#39;ll try it again today. ^_^[/b]



Try &#39;n wake yourself up a bit earlier. After 3.5 hours of sleep I&#39;m usually DEADLY tired.

----------


## frekinrican5

> Try &#39;n wake yourself up a bit earlier. After 3.5 hours of sleep I&#39;m usually DEADLY tired.
> [/b]



hes right set ur alarm 3 or 4 hours after u fall asleep this is when usally ur REM period happens or for some ppl 5 hours then just do it... im telling u guys ur making it more hard that it really is just after u wake up just do the piano thing and do a nose rc in 30seconds-2mins or maybe it takes longer for ppl and just focus on ur fingers and it will work also dont count the seconds focus on ur fingers and when u feel its time... it should work..... it worked for me the first 3 days i found out aboult lucid dreaming and on my first attempt and im not a natural at lucid dreaming so if it can work for me it can for u   ::bigteeth:: 

also lol look at my sig of my friend who in real life got lucid also on his first attempt thats really the basic form of the FILD  lol

----------


## carcharoth

> Try &#39;n wake yourself up a bit earlier. After 3.5 hours of sleep I&#39;m usually DEADLY tired.
> [/b]








> hes right set ur alarm 3 or 4 hours after u fall asleep this is when usally ur REM period happens or for some ppl 5 hours then just do it... im telling u guys ur making it more hard that it really is just after u wake up just do the piano thing and do a nose rc in 30seconds-2mins or maybe it takes longer for ppl and just focus on ur fingers and it will work also dont count the seconds focus on ur fingers and when u feel its time... it should work..... it worked for me the first 3 days i found out aboult lucid dreaming and on my first attempt and im not a natural at lucid dreaming so if it can work for me it can for u  
> 
> also lol look at my sig of my friend who in real life got lucid also on his first attempt thats really the basic form of the FILD  lol
> [/b]




You were right&#33; I tried it again last night and in about 2-3 min i flashily entered a dream but i lost lucidity after few seconds  ::?:  .
Today I&#39;ll make it happen ^_^

----------


## frekinrican5

very nice man also congratz on the LD even if u didnt have control it still counts lol    ::banana::   ::cheers:: 

and this tenq. diefintly works also u can do what i do if the nose rc fails or if ur stil un sure if ur lucid i usaully just melt the wall and it works lol but also look at Klaces topic on dream re-enrty method it worked for me also last night so try what works best for u

----------


## carcharoth

Thanks ^_^

I&#39;ve got in mind Klace&#39;s technique when i manage to exit a lucid dream.
i couldn&#39;t do it last night cause i just lost lucidity , and plus i was never able to notice the  few seconds after each dream.
I&#39;m still newbie ^_^

----------


## danjamjoh

I tried this last night, but no lucid dream-i think i may have been moving my fingers for too short a time. Also i woke at 3, but wasn&#39;t very tired. Tonight i will try waking at 1 am, and moving my fingers for about 2 minutes. :  ::content::

----------


## Developer

YES&#33;  :yumdumdoodledum: 

Finally had succees with this tech. 

I did this directly after waking up in a tired state.

I was curled and sleeping on my left, did the tech. and my body spread, saw some flashing lights and Woillá&#33; I was in the dream, I did the RC and then did my work  ::wink::

----------


## TripleX223

HOW?&#33;?&#33;? this never works for me.

----------


## eppy

i had success wiht this just about the first time i tried it and did it right.

----------


## Developer

> HOW?&#33;?&#33;? this never works for me.[/b]



I too have tried this tech, a lot, but with no succees. That was because I wasn&#39;t tired enough when doing it..

So my main tip for you is to use autosuggestion and wake up maybe 5-6 hours in to sleep and do the tech right away.

----------


## eppy

> I too have tried this tech, a lot, but with no succees. That was because I wasn&#39;t tired enough when doing it..
> 
> So my main tip for you is to use autosuggestion and wake up maybe 5-6 hours in to sleep and do the tech right away.[/b]




when i did it, it was after 8 1/2 hours of sleep. so it probobly doesnt have to be at a specific time. i&#39;ve never been able to do it again because im always to sleepy to do it

----------


## TeaSea

I had a very nice but weird dream. I didn&#39;t become lucid BUT: I thought as I double, triple and quadruple locked(?&#33 :wink2:  my front door (three kids my age were breaking in as you would expect)   "This is DEFINITELY a dream" but I am sure i wasn&#39;t lucid (  ::?:  )     I think I RCed with fingers thru hand and Nose but it was weird. I am trying again tonight, and I am going LANZAROTE TOMORROW WOOOOHOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
I will try it on the plane as well if I can.


Thanks for a great tech.

----------


## Rothman

I tried this for the first time 2 days ago. It worked perfectly on the first try. This has got to be the only induction technique that worked for me without practice. Good write up, better idea. Props&#33;

----------


## Virtuozo

Wow , definitely going to try this tonight ... woohoo , I&#39;m really excited&#33;

----------


## gguru1

I&#39;m going to give this a shot tonight.

----------


## TripleX223

it doesnt work for me

----------


## Hargarts

Sweet... 40,000 views. That&#39;s got to be a record&#33;

----------


## peppy

Nice work.I was waiting for a simple tech to appear here. Thanx alot. Will try=)

----------


## gguru1

This basically did nothing for me when I tried it last night, for one of or a combination of the following reasong

- the funky position i sleep in makes it impossible for me to hold my nose unless i jostle around enough to totally ruin my sleepyness for another half hour at the least

- im too lazy to reach for my nose

- my hands/wrists get tired and sore almost instantly



I&#39;ll give it another shot tonight perhaps.

----------


## Moonbeam

> This basically did nothing for me when I tried it last night, for one of or a combination of the following reasong
> 
> - the funky position i sleep in makes it impossible for me to hold my nose unless i jostle around enough to totally ruin my sleepyness for another half hour at the least
> 
> - im too lazy to reach for my nose
> 
> - my hands/wrists get tired and sore almost instantly
> I&#39;ll give it another shot tonight perhaps.[/b]



I haven&#39;t gotten this to work for me in a long time, but I have a little advice:  If your hands are getting tired, you&#39;re moving your fingers too much.  Just wiggle them a tiny bit, like just up and down a little.  I can do that part but unfortunately I fall asleep doing it.

----------


## Judah

Should you count out the 10-30 seconds?

----------


## Selmuir

he said Dont Count the numbers remember 




I CANT WAIT TO TRY THIS !!!!!! IN LIKE 5 HOURS  ::D:

----------


## Swank

Thought I'd start my first post on this forum on an interesting technique  :tongue2: 

Not that its going to be an interesting post. I'll try this tonight and leave some feedback tomorrow. Are there many people out there who have had full fledged success with this?

----------


## GypsyRat

I have had multiple success with this. It works wonders. Sometimes it wont work beccause you arent doing it correctly, but I;ll let you figure that out by urself.

----------


## Swank

Ive had no luck so far, I take too long to get to sleep in general though. Any ideas? 

would 5 minutes or so be too long?

----------


## GypsyRat

That would be way too long if you waking up and without getting up or anything, go back to bed. But it all depends on you, I suggest trying 30secs to a min.

----------


## Swank

Tried it last night and got it to work.

Only took about 30 seconds, saw flashes of light all over the place for a few seconds, then blocked my nose and could breathe fine. When I got out of bed I was actually sleeping in a house that was in from the dream i had woken up to previously. Only lasted about 3 minutes but meh  ::D:

----------


## tekkendreams

what are u suppose to feel in step 3 and 4??? u cant just do a nose check

----------


## at29st

Im trying it tonight so i hope it works!!!

----------


## wackomacko

i tried fild last night i woke up several times in the night but i couldnt get back to sleep when i tried to fild. but when i turned over i fell asleep easily.

do u have to be on youre back to fild?

----------


## Selmuir

> i tried fild last night i woke up several times in the night but i couldnt get back to sleep when i tried to fild. but when i turned over i fell asleep easily.
> 
> do u have to be on youre back to fild?



No you can do it any postition you like

----------


## Fergie1

Failed with this last night, fell asleep about 12:10am and set my alarm at 4:55am to try it. I woke up fine and reset my alarm for 7. I didn't feel anything after moving my fingers and just decided to go back asleep.
When I did this I wasn't very tired when waking up so maybe I should set it for something like 3?

----------


## Chasing Quètzalcoatl

i'll have to try that tonight. thanks alot for all of your excellent advice! (if this works out it'll be my 1st)

----------


## mikestankus

Ill try this, sounds interesting.

----------


## whyhelloheart

I still haven't tried any techniques, but I think tonight I'll give this one a shot! Sounds simple enough! 

Hopefully I'll have some success!  ::D:

----------


## Falsn

I have done this a long time ago with two successes. I haven't gotten it to work recently, but I'm pretty sure that it will next month.

----------


## Oros

Doing this when WBTB?

----------


## Falsn

> Doing this when WBTB?



Yea I think I did WBTB

----------


## Walfe

Trying this tonight! How come I also find out about these awesome techniques the minute I wake up, leaves me wanting to sleep for the rest of the day.  ::roll::

----------


## Falsn

I tried this last night with WBTB. I didn't get lucid last night  :Sad: 
I know what happened, I just didn't try hard enough.

----------


## S4ndm4n

I'm gonna try it tonight, I'll post the results tommorow...

----------


## jubjub629

(Pretending to be thick) Are lucid dreams things then?

----------


## jubjub629

that is _very_ interseting...

----------


## Explode

I tried this technique last night, and heres how it went:
I went to bed around 12, probably fell asleep at about 12:30, and my alarm rang at 4:30. When I woke, I turned off my alarm, started wiggling my fingers, etc...
I'm not sure how long I was doing it, but when I sat up, I held my nose, and I could still breath. I was not expecting this at all, in fact, I told myself "this can't be right!" because it was so vivid. It was as if I had just sat up in my bed in real life. So I sort of just accepted that I wasn't dreaming, even though I was, and decided to go to the bathroom.
I went in the bathroom, and looked in the mirror and wondered "Hmm...I wonder if I am actually dreaming?" so I held my nose, still looking into the mirror, and tried to breath. My fingers couldn't hold down my left nostril all the way...there was an opening every time I tried to do it. So, skeptical, I stood out the bathroom, and tried to fly into the ceiling with much success.  It was like flying through the floor of a 100 story apartment building...Every single floor had different scenery than the last. Then the dream ended

----------


## Falsn

Congrats Explode! I still need to try this once again, I got it to work once or twice in the past. Next time be sure to try and increase vividness  :tongue2: . It is quite surprising that FILD happens so quickly and easy. Just gotta accept it  :smiley:

----------


## Jules2007

I loooove this technique!
O.k, so I started trying it about three nights ago, I said to myself that I'd try it for a couple of weeks to see if it works for me.
1st night- I wake-up in the morning and remember to move my fingers, I fall asleep really quick but not lucid as I forget to keep my fingers moving.
2nd night- same as first, woke-up a couple times but fell back to sleep so told myself I'd do a reality check next time as I really didn't think I'd be falling asleep so quick!

Last night- Woke-up in the night and tried the technique, I can't really remember how long I did it for or anything but the next thing I remember is that I feel a really weird sensation and I knew I was dreaming! I don't think I even bothered with a reality check because I knew I was dreaming as I felt myself "float out" of my body or whatever. The dream was the most vivid I've ever had and it was sooo good! It didn't last very long and I didn't get to do anything interesting (I was just about to and I woke-up!). The dream ended when I told my mum "I'm dreaming!" Then it all started to fade annoyingly and I forgot to spin and I woke-up. I could've tried to go back into it but I was wide awake then.

Anyway sorry for the long post, but I just lovvve this technique, it is amazing, thanks! I look forward to many more LDs from now on!

----------


## The Tao

I remember seeing this technique a really long time ago when it was first made on here, but my sleep schedule was so messed up that I couldn't do it effectively. However now, I can fall asleep so much easier, and its darker and quieter because I sleep during the night now rather than the day, so I'm going to give this a try for a week straight and see if it helps me out at all this time around. Afterwards I think I'll move onto a WILD.

----------


## Falsn

> I remember seeing this technique a really long time ago when it was first made on here, but my sleep schedule was so messed up that I couldn't do it effectively. However now, I can fall asleep so much easier, and its darker and quieter because I sleep during the night now rather than the day, so I'm going to give this a try for a week straight and see if it helps me out at all this time around. Afterwards I think I'll move onto a WILD.



That's good to hear. I hope you have success with it!  ::D:

----------


## The Tao

> That's good to hear. I hope you have success with it!



Thanks, I'll try to keep people updated. I'm not expecting much success tonight, I'm just getting over being sick, but still pretty on the sick side so, I'll probably be more successful in a couple days.

----------


## Falsn

I'm going to concentrate this technique also for this month. I'm going and try WBTB every single night. I'm sure to have some lucid dreams in that time period.

----------


## The Tao

> I'm going to concentrate this technique also for this month. I'm going and try WBTB every single night. I'm sure to have some lucid dreams in that time period.



Well, I'm going to combine this with my tried and true Auto Suggestion method, which usually results in at least 1 lucid per week for me. So If I combine the 2, given the feedback i've heard on this thread, I'm hoping to increase it to at least 3 per week.

----------


## Falsn

> Well, I'm going to combine this with my tried and true Auto Suggestion method, which usually results in at least 1 lucid per week for me. So If I combine the 2, given the feedback i've heard on this thread, I'm hoping to increase it to at least 3 per week.



With auto suggestion eh? I just might do the same  :smiley:

----------


## The Tao

> With auto suggestion eh? I just might do the same



Alot of people say they have no luck at all with Auto Suggestion, but i've actually had more luck with Auto Suggestion than any other technique. The key to it working I think, is to be prone to suggestion. If you've ever been hypnotized, you might have significantly more luck with this method than others who aren't prone to that sort of thing.

I think Auto-Suggestion combined with this technique could actually increase the likely hood of it working, especially if you suggest to yourself that you'll recognize the dream state when it happens, so that you don't waste effort trying a reality check only to have it fail.

----------


## Falsn

I tried it last night and it didn't work  :Sad:

----------


## The Tao

I tried last night, woke up around 12:30 AM (Fell asleep around 8:30 PM), so I had about 4 hours of sleep Prior to trying it. No success, but I didn't really expect to get any as I've been sick for about 3 days straight now. After 3 failed attempts, I tried to WILD, and got kind of close, but couldn't make the transisition into the dream, although I did get SP a little bit.

We'll see what Tonight has in store for me.


*Edit:* Ok, tonight I didn't even wake up, just fell asleep and slept for 10 hours, still sick, so we'll try tonight then lol

----------


## Axel

Well when I tried this technique I was looking at HI and remember'd to start moving my fingers. Right when I moved them I saw flashes in my eyes and heard a real loud "ZZZZZZZZZZZ" and when that was over I did the nose RC and I was in a dream. Although it wasn't very stable. I tried to sit up and I just woke up =/

----------


## The Tao

Better luck than me. I didn't even wake up again tonight, so I didn't get a chance to try this... lol I'm going to definately do it tonight though!

----------


## Oros

Thx for taking time to post that long one. it's really worth trying. i almost made a FILD, just i forgot that i was suppose to do a RC when waking up.
So, Don't forget to RC!

----------


## Nothing

thanks a lot , im gunna this properly tonight.

i DID try one last night , but i kept all-of-a-sudden waking up , but i didnt know that i coud have been having false-awakenings!  so , if i do wake up i'll do some RC's and hopefully have a successful attapt tonight!

----------


## PeteB

Seems like a mixed bag of success! Think i'll try it tomorrow morning when I wake up... just hope it doesnt make me late for my 9am lecture  :tongue2:

----------


## phonix

FILDs seem to cause these dreamers to enter a unstable and short lucd dream. 

Anyway do I have to move my finger up and down to do this?

----------


## Axel

No, don't move your finger at all, just send brainwaves telling your hand to move your fingers up and down.

----------


## Zubin

> No, don't move your finger at all, just send brainwaves telling your hand to move your fingers up and down.



Axel, axel, axel... You guys are funny. I don't know why but these things just come to me naturally, I guess it's the high testosterone life style.
I'll post about it here, later on... That's if I believe it's appropriate to do so :p

----------


## phonix

I did a FILD but,unfortunatly, the dream was very unstable and I just ended up waking. Can someone plz explain why this happens to me: Whenever I used to WILD or FILD (as I did) whenever I wake in the dreamworld, I feel like 10 tons is loaded on me and I can't speak, I have to crawl out of my bed, (whenever I WILD in my dream I wake in my bedroom). Why does this always happen?

----------


## Hakura7

i dunno if it works that would be schweet

----------


## GypsyRat

> FILDs seem to cause these dreamers to enter a unstable and short lucd dream. 
> 
> Anyway do I have to move my finger up and down to do this?



I have had some of my longest LD's using FILD. It's a control issue.





> I did a FILD but,unfortunatly, the dream was very unstable and I just ended up waking. Can someone plz explain why this happens to me: Whenever I used to WILD or FILD (as I did) whenever I wake in the dreamworld, I feel like 10 tons is loaded on me and I can't speak, I have to crawl out of my bed, (whenever I WILD in my dream I wake in my bedroom). Why does this always happen?



The dreams are yours. Solely yours. There is not outside factors like in real life. Dreams only have one variable that decides what happens. Your brain.

It's up to you to realize this and take control.

Your unconcious is taking over what your concious isn't handling. So get it handled. What I like to do is scream what I want, that way it is very clear that I am controlling this aspect right now, the unconcious can worry about other things. Hope that helps.

----------


## Elite

Now that is what you call a confusing dream. Once I thought I was dreaming and I tried to walk through the wall and I just hit the wall and fell backwards.

----------


## Astroman129

I have a question. Would this technique be good with the WBTB?

----------


## Exhalent

> Sure.
> 
> 1) Go to sleep. Any ol' way.
> 
> 2) Wake up when you're *very* tired. You can set an alarm for say like 4 hours after you fall asleep, or if you happen to accidentally wake up in the middle of the night, that works too.
> 
> 3) Start tapping two fingers very gently, so you use minimum energy. Keep tapping and tell yourself that you'll do a RC in about 10-30 seconds. Or even 1-5 minutes, it depends on how fast you think you'll fall asleep.
> 
> The result *should* be that when you do a RC, you'll still be tapping your fingers but will be in a dream.. and become lucid.   
> ...



Thanks for simplifying this.

----------


## panta-rei

I can never keep my fingers moving... I either get destracted with an obscure thought, and then forget about my fingers, or I focus on them too much and I don't fall asleep... I fail.

----------


## SamJoe

I've discovered Lucid Dreaming 3 days ago on the internet and the thought of LDing makes me very excited. I tried to WILD yesterday but it didn't work so tonight I'll try using this technique. I usually wake up at 3AM every night all by myself and fall asleep shortly after. I guess that will be a good time to try this technique  :smiley: 

Thanks

----------


## Mkmaster2400

Holy crap! Im a beginner at LDing and this worked first try!  ::shock::

----------


## hellohihello

deleted.

----------


## slash112

> deleted.



huh?

----------


## magical mike

@slash, I think he edited his post

----------


## Kamykazy

Okay, this is the only technique thats induced lucid dreams for me so far, it has worked twice out of say... 10 times. I've tried WILD like 5 times and had no success, I became lucid during dreams twice, so out of like lets say 20 total times of different methods ive had a lucid dream 4 times. This method makes my lucid dreams last really really short, a maximum of about 1 minute. The others maybe 30 seconds. This method also gave me a very low level of reality, but tonight im going to try the dream spin thing, and starting from tomorrow morning im going to write in my dream journal.

----------


## Mattofla

I am going to try this.

Will post my results.

----------


## The Legend

It also works if you keep one eye open and everything else is the same. Very good technique works 9 times outta 10

----------


## sora12

I love this technique. I had success on it on my first try. I went to bed at around 11:00 p.m. and set my tv to turn on very loudly at 2:00 A.M. I was so tired when I woke up that I felt like I could fall back asleep once I closed m y eyes. However, I immediately did FILD technique. I did it for about  a minute on my left side and then I had a False Awakening (my best friend) and I did the nose pinch RC and I was dreaming! It was so cool, I was lucid for the whole dream and my dream was pretty long. I even tried summoning people in my dream which is pretty hard for me even when I expect the person to be around the corner.

----------


## wwe101

i will try it

----------


## Mattofla

I keep forgetting to FILD when I wake up.

Also, I would rather not do it at night because A Lucid in the dark doesn't seem very entertaining.

----------


## hellohihello

> I keep forgetting to FILD when I wake up.
> 
> Also, I would rather not do it at night because A Lucid in the dark doesn't seem very entertaining.



It's your lucid, change it to day.






Without this technique I wouldn't be able to have a lucid, a cheap one at that, but a lucid, every day.

----------


## ColinE

Arghh... tried to FILD last night, but I forgot to actually FILD when I woke up.

Actually, I think I'll try it again right now. It is the morning, right, and I'm still pretty tired. Why not?

----------


## AngelZlayer

I've tried this twice without success. Why won't my focus go with me as I fall asleep?  :Sad: 

I know, maybe I shouldn't expect it to work on my first two tries (especially since I haven't even had my first LD yet), but it seems so simple  :tongue2:

----------


## Silver Surfer

This technique worked for me on my 3rd and 4th attempt.  I think it's highly effective.  Only problem I have now is that once I wake up from my alarm I'm too awake for it to work and too awake to go back to sleep while on my back (I usually sleep on my side).  If I try it on my side I fall asleep too quick.

----------


## Mattofla

Here is my experience: I woke up at around 6 and I was tired. I decided to Fild and it worked almost instantly. Though I think I got stuck between reality and the dream state because I could feel Sp rushing over me even though I was in the dream. I tried to move my arms to wake myself up. I had no arms.  ::roll:: 

I try to slap myself with my invisible arms. My invisible arms were numb. I tried to rub my eyes with my finger and I woke up. 

Was kind of a strange Lucid, considering it was like a circus of random colors in my room. Also, my vision was impaired. There was this black line this was thick and took away some of my vision. 

Not sure what this was...

----------


## Swordz

I tried this night, but i was soooooooooooooooooooooooo tired, so i didn't tried :/

but this night i will try  ::D:

----------


## Falsn

> I tried this night, but i was soooooooooooooooooooooooo tired, so i didn't tried :/
> 
> but this night i will try



You're supposed to try it when you're tired. You might be more successful at it.

----------


## Swordz

> You're supposed to try it when you're tired. You might be more successful at it.



Yeah, but i was tired at the point: "ah, i can't lift my fingers, well i will sleep"

----------


## Falsn

> Yeah, but i was tired at the point: "ah, i can't lift my fingers, well i will sleep"



Lol, I guess that's an excuse.  :tongue2:

----------


## mrdeano

I did this method this morning. It was very successful.

It gave me a lucid within seconds.

----------


## Falsn

Congrats medeano!!  :smiley:

----------


## Mattofla

Congrats.

I am going to try this again. Lets hope I don't dream up a world full of "Evil" colors where I have invisible arms.

*look at my earlier post*

----------


## Swordz

i tried this morning, but didn't worked... i wasn't so tired... and i need better music  ::D:

----------


## Swordz

i'm not getting sufficient tired to FILD... i need to use an alarm

----------


## EndPhase

is this like WILD where you experience sleep paralysis? because I just want a lucid dream and hate sleep paralysis with all my heart...

----------


## Phrisco

> is this like WILD where you experience sleep paralysis? because I just want a lucid dream and hate sleep paralysis with all my heart...



Of all the times I've done it, I haven't gotten SP at all. You simply just do this technique and *BOOM* you're in a lucid dream. It's recommended that you do this with WBTB though.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

After reading that this actually works I am more stoked then the first time I went to DisneyWorld! (Because, hell I can go a second time if this works  :wink2: )
I'll try not to get my hopes to high, but if this works I will immediately tell everyone within a 20-mile radius. I'm going to drink 3 glasses of water before I go to bed so that I can wake up nice and tired  :boogie:

----------


## EndPhase

> After reading that this actually works I am more stoked then the first time I went to DisneyWorld! (Because, hell I can go a second time if this works )
> I'll try not to get my hopes to high, but if this works I will immediately tell everyone within a 20-mile radius. I'm going to drink 3 glasses of water before I go to bed so that I can wake up nice and tired



Tell me if it works and if you experience sleep paralysis

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

I assume that sleep paralysis is when you try to move but you can't; if this happens is it likely to happen during the finger-test or after? 
Thanks, SDG

----------


## Swordz

> Tell me if it works and if you experience sleep paralysis



you don't go to sp for the simple fact that you are moving your fingers

----------


## Phrisco

> I assume that sleep paralysis is when you try to move but you can't; if this happens is it likely to happen during the finger-test or after? 
> Thanks, SDG



You don't experience sleep paralysis _at all_ during FILD.

----------


## Phrisco

I'm gonna focus on FILD this month and see if I have any successes with it.  :tongue2: 

I'll update throughout the month.

----------


## James2302

hey this is my first post after reading these forums for a week. this tech looks like it might work for me as nothing else has. but i had a question about it. 
It says you need to be really tired for this, but if your not tired when you wake up, can you take sleep medicine to help? just askin. ::banana::

----------


## Mjs961

I'm new too! :smiley: 

This looks like something i wanna do when I wake up in the middle of the night pretty kewl ::banana::

----------


## AngelZlayer

I have a problem. After waking up, when I try to get sleepy enough to start the technique, I fall asleep normally. How am I supposed to get there?
Can I lift my arm up*, or would the energy required keep me too awake?

*If I fall asleep, my arm will fall down and wake me up, so at this point I would know that I'm sleepy enough.

----------


## Leonix

I keep falling asleep before remembering to twitch my fingers. *sigh*

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

Wow! I HAVE to try this. I sort of end up doing this all the time, only without the dreaming. I'm always way tired in the morning, and I have an extra half-hour to do this tech. That should be enough time. I will work on it and hopefully have success!

----------


## skendry

yes i tried it at 6 this morning and pressed snooz. As soon as i started doing the technique, i realized i was dreaming. So i sat up in my bed and done some reality checks and cleared up my dream.

----------


## matthew123

i didnt feel sleep paralysis but i felt when i started to enter the dream i feltt vibrations then nothing and i was breathing but could feel my real body breathing differently it waz cool but i opened my eyes too early and woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I tried this after waking up at 3 a.m.  As soon as i woke up, my WILD alarm went off (it only beeps 3 times).  So i started using the FILD technique, and then my stupid wii received a message, so it started blinking that bright blue light.  So i threw my bean bag chair over my wii and went to the bathroom.  I thought i was going to be too awake to try FILD now, but i tried anyway.  I laid there and tried to catch the point when i was about to fall asleep.  After reaching that point, i started twitching my fingers.  I did that for about what felt like 15 or 20 seconds.  I thought that it didn't work at first, but after doing the nose pinch rc; i realized i was dreaming.  The transition from being awake to being in the dream was so smooth; that i didn't even realize that it had happened!  The only problem was that i didn't give the dream time to stabilize before i started trying to get out of bed.  As soon as i moved, i woke up into sp.  I tried to use the sp to my advantage, but the sp just faded away until i was laying in the bed fully awake.

This is an awesome technique, but my advice is to let your dream stabilize or use a stabilization technique before moving too much.  I got into too much of a rush, but i just found my new favorite technique.  :boogie: 

EDIT: I forgot to mention this.  Has anyone successfully combined the FILD technique with V-WILD (VILD)?  If it can be combined, that would be great.  Because i don't want to start the dream off in my bed every single time.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I tried this after waking up at 3 a.m.  As soon as i woke up, my WILD alarm went off (it only beeps 3 times).  So i started using the FILD technique, and then my stupid wii received a message, so it started blinking that bright blue light.  So i threw my bean bag chair over my wii and went to the bathroom.  I thought i was going to be too awake to try FILD now, but i tried anyway.  I laid there and tried to catch the point when i was about to fall asleep.  After reaching that point, i started twitching my fingers.  I did that for about what felt like 15 or 20 seconds.  I thought that it didn't work at first, but after doing the nose pinch rc; i realized i was dreaming.  The transition from being awake to being in the dream was so smooth; that i didn't even realize that it had happened!  The only problem was that i didn't give the dream time to stabilize before i started trying to get out of bed.  As soon as i moved, i woke up into sp.  I tried to use the sp to my advantage, but the sp just faded away until i was laying in the bed fully awake.
> 
> This is an awesome technique, but my advice is to let your dream stabilize or use a stabilization technique before moving too much.  I got into too much of a rush, but i just found my new favorite technique. 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention this.  Has anyone successfully combined the FILD technique with V-WILD (VILD)?  If it can be combined, that would be great.  Because i don't want to start the dream off in my bed every single time.



Awesome, I'll give this a shot tonight. It's surprising how you RC then you suddenly realise you're dreaming.

I guess it would only take a little while to just lay there and let the dream around you form.

----------


## DpsBob

I'm gonna try this with visualization tonight.

In fact, I think I'm going to focus on this method for the remainder of the month.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I'm gonna try this with visualization tonight.
> 
> In fact, I think I'm going to focus on this method for the remainder of the month.



I think i'll try it with visualization too.  My problem is that i can't decide on where to go, since you can go anywhere you can imagine.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siri

I gave FILD a try last night and I'm impressed - I got a lucid at my first attempt and the technique is extremely simple. Admittedly, I wake up pretty often at night, so catching the right moment for a FILD attempt was not a big deal. But it's neat that you don't have to get out of bed for it and that you don't notice SP as you're just falling asleep naturally. For me, a new favorite. Thank you for the tutorial  ::goodjob::

----------


## DpsBob

This method is F*CKING amazing.


I tried it last night and begun to LD about 45 seconds after I began the attempt.


My advice:
Do not begin the attempt until you feel yourself slipping out of consciousness. Then, focus intensely on the movement of your fingers and visualize the scene you want to 'wake up' in.


GAHHH

New favorite technique  ::D:

----------


## matthew123

any time i use this i always get an ld its pretty cool but i always feel the transition just a little so i know when i enter the dream. i had 2 ld's in 1 night!!!!

----------


## Xibran123

This technique is pretty sweet. I remember looking into it a while back and I decided to try it. My first try and I was succesful! The transitions are pretty clean. Well, for me. I thought I surely messed up the technique but after doing a reality check, I realized I could breathe, got up, turn the sky into day and went outside and flew for a while. This method is awesome. I reccomend it to anybody just starting out.

----------


## Daydreamer77

So I was really borde in class today, we were watching a power point on bullying. (aww the poor nerds getting picked on; boo hoo) Then I started falling asleep and out of habit started to move my fingers like I was going to FILD and I did for all of 6 seconds till I woke up.

----------


## Lahzo

I'm just curious, how do you guys know right before you fall asleep? And I tried this last night and was getting HI. Do you get that?

----------


## homieh4t

I actually tried this last night. I went to bed around 12:00 p.m., set an alarm for 5:30 a.m. but somehow woke up at 3:30 a.m. on my own. Decided to give this a try and started moving my fingers. Within 30 seconds I tried the nose RC and it worked; afterward my dream was pretty cool but I'm not sure whether it was lucid. Still really neat, though.

----------


## Chookie

This is my favorite technique , I tried it 3 times, and only failed once... Gonna try it tonight too  ::D:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Wow, this seems like such an amazing and easy method! I'll definitely try it out ASAP!

----------


## homieh4t

Bleh, this worked for me for the first time I tried it and hasn't since.

Whenever I wake up at the given time, it's usually coming out of a dream - so am I supposed to write down the previous dream, thus waking up some since I have to turn the light on, or just not record the previous dream, perhaps missing it the next day?

Bah, after 3 lucid dreams in 3 days, I haven't had one in almost a week  :Sad:

----------


## Swikity

When moving your fingers try this:
Put both of your fingers on your computer keyboard. Move them just so that the keys wiggle a bit. Do it exactly like that when you're trying to FILD.
This method of moving your fingers involves more of the brain and will ensure your body falls asleep sooner while your mind stays awake.

The other method isn't that involving for your mind, and you can even fall asleep if you let your mind wander.

For more info:
http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=52001

----------


## Leonix

> When moving your fingers try this:
> Put both of your fingers on your computer keyboard. Move them just so that the keys wiggle a bit. Do it exactly like that when you're trying to FILD.
> This method of moving your fingers involves more of the brain and will ensure your body falls asleep sooner while your mind stays awake.
> 
> The other method isn't that involving for your mind, and you can even fall asleep if you let your mind wander.
> 
> For more info:
> http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=52001



Interesting -- i'll try that!

----------


## Xibran123

> I actually tried this last night. I went to bed around 12:00 p.m., set an alarm for 5:30 a.m. but somehow woke up at 3:30 a.m. on my own. Decided to give this a try and started moving my fingers. Within 30 seconds I tried the nose RC and it worked; afterward my dream was pretty cool but I'm not sure whether it was lucid. Still really neat, though.



That's weird. I've been doing that too. Waking up before my alarm. It only happens when I set an alarm. But yes, this technique is great.

----------


## Hypnic Jerk

Tried it the last four nights.
I wake up a lot of times during the night and usually fall asleep only seconds later. So one would think I would be perfect for this method.
But every time I start to even think about FILD when I wake up I get so excited that I'm like wide awake and sometimes can't sleep for like an hour or so. Even when I stop doing the finger thing after a few minutes.
I read all the 17 pages full of people who have no problems doing it, so the pressure when I fail is getting so high that I can't sleep at all.
Just wanted to let you know  :wink2: 

QUESTION: The nose reality check is kind of a pain in the ass for me. I mean, I feel so silly doing it FOR REAL, just to realize that, no, I'm really not dreaming. The motion of lifting the arm of course wakes me up some more...
Could someone who has succeeded in using FILD please tell me how you feel while doing the RC?
I mean, do you think while doing it, oh heck, I'm still awake but I'll do it anyway and then..."what the F I'm dreaming!" ?
Or is it more like, hey, I feel kind of different now, I think I'm dreaming and do the RC just to have proof.

Anyone?

thanks in advance.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Tried it the last four nights.
> I wake up a lot of times during the night and usually fall asleep only seconds later. So one would think I would be perfect for this method.
> But every time I start to even think about FILD when I wake up I get so excited that I'm like wide awake and sometimes can't sleep for like an hour or so. Even when I stop doing the finger thing after a few minutes.
> I read all the 17 pages full of people who have no problems doing it, so the pressure when I fail is getting so high that I can't sleep at all.
> Just wanted to let you know 
> 
> QUESTION: The nose reality check is kind of a pain in the ass for me. I mean, I feel so silly doing it FOR REAL, just to realize that, no, I'm really not dreaming. The motion of lifting the arm of course wakes me up some more...
> Could someone who has succeeded in using FILD please tell me how you feel while doing the RC?
> I mean, do you think while doing it, oh heck, I'm still awake but I'll do it anyway and then..."what the F I'm dreaming!" ?
> ...



I've only done this technique once, but when i did it; it worked extremely well.  I would say that you should definitely do the RC.  When i did the FILD, i was laying there twitching my fingers.  I thought i had been trying for about thirty seconds and that i should check to see if i was dreaming.  I thought that i was still lying in bed trying to fall asleep, but when i did the RC, i realized that i was in a dream.  The transition from the waking world to the dream world was so smooth, that i didn't even notice that it had happened.  I don't know if every FILD transition will be that smooth, but i would do the RC just to be sure.  You might surprise yourself to find that you are indeed in a dream, even though you think you're still awake.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

I've been meaning to try this for a while, but I haven't gotten the chance yet. It seems rather simple, and I know when I will be the most tired. I think this might work for me; I will try it tonight and report.

----------


## LucidApprentice

This looks like a great technique. I've attempted it twice but did not read the entire tutorial (which states to do an rc after 30 seconds) and was waiting for a WILD-like transition. Now, after reading how smooth the transition can be I actually think I was dreaming in both tries of mine, but didn't sit up and do a reality check >.<

  Wish me luck  ::D:

----------


## Motumz

Sounds incredibly easy. Why not give it a try? I'll post back my results tomorrow morning!  ::D:  I can't wait haha!

----------


## Motumz

I woke up twice to do this, both failed. But I beleive I was overly excited. I woke up at 5AM and wasn't tired. So I'll have to try this again.

The good thing I got out of this though is, I recalled 3 vivid dreams when I woke up!  ::D:

----------


## Aledrea

it worked almost too well,lol.  I tried it and sat up I did the nose pinch and i could breathe but it seems almos too real so I thought I was awake and i went back to bed, only later realizing that I was actually in a dream.  Great technique, best so far for me  :smiley:

----------


## Motumz

> it worked almost too well,lol.  I tried it and sat up I did the nose pinch and i could breathe but it seems almos too real so I thought I was awake and i went back to bed, only later realizing that I was actually in a dream.  Great technique, best so far for me



Lol wait.. you could breathe? That's a dead give away that you were lucid haha. Ahhh well, at least you know it works for you.

But if you don't mind, could you give us more info on what you did? Like what time you went to bed, what time you woke up, and how long do you think you layed there doing the _FILD_ before you actually went lucid?

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Xibran123

I've been trying this but I keep forgetting to do the finger movements AGH!

----------


## Aledrea

> Lol wait.. you could breathe? That's a dead give away that you were lucid haha. Ahhh well, at least you know it works for you.
> 
> But if you don't mind, could you give us more info on what you did? Like what time you went to bed, what time you woke up, and how long do you think you layed there doing the _FILD_ before you actually went lucid?
> 
> Thanks!



YEah I could breathe, but I tried again and I couldn't cuse I belived that I couldn't...oh and the time I went to sleep was around 11:00 and I woke up at 4:30...I tired FILDing once, didn't work, so I tried again, and it worked.  It took me around 5-10 seconds.

----------


## Spliph

FILD worked for me, only once though...

To be honest, ive only really tried it once, other times i was thinking about it but didnt do it for some reason.

Anyway, i tried it after about 6h of sleep, and i was just laying there gently moving my fingers and i let my mind slip. All of a sudden, i found myself in my living room, and i was like "wait a sec, i was in my bed just a moment ago... somethings up". So i RC by looking at my nose with one eye (this one works pretty good for me since i have glasses) realize that i dont have glasses on and that my nose looks somehow strangely out of proportions and BAM lucid  ::D: .

Got pretty excited tho, forgot to spin or rub hands, tried to fly (achieved  :boogie: ) and woke up.

The whole FILD technique somehow made my dream very vivid and i was very aware since i had left a part of my mind focused on the movement, and thus awake. Excellent experience in general, looking forward to triggering more LDs with this.

 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------


## Motumz

> YEah I could breathe, but I tried again and I couldn't cuse I belived that I couldn't...oh and the time I went to sleep was around 11:00 and I woke up at 4:30...I tired FILDing once, didn't work, so I tried again, and it worked.  It took me around 5-10 seconds.



Alright thanks!  ::D: 

I'm going to try the *FILD* method but try not to think about it. Like keep doing it, but think about my next dream and how it will look. Maybe that will do it. I'll just have to see.

----------


## Aledrea

cool, I tried doing some more FILD,but I go unconcious,lol

----------


## Hypnic Jerk

Tried three times in a row and always failed. That got me so frustrated, I couldn't sleep for three hours. But then when I finally fell asleep again my mind was so in lucid mode that I tried the nose RC while thinking I was still awake and it worked, without doing the finger thing this time.
And after that dream I became lucid again.
And after that second dream I becam lucid again.
First night with multiple lucid dreams.
So at last, FILD seems to work for me indirectly.

A lot of members complain about when becoming lucid through FILD, they just can move very slowly and have a really hard time leaving their bed. Also they have the problem, that it's dark and can't turn on the light and the lucid dream thus becomes very dark, unstable, unclear and short.

I had the same experience, but as soon as I got out of bed (took me ages), I realized, that the only way out was through spinning and that just worked really fine for me.

But again, I repeat my   *Q U E S T I O N*    from my last post:

How does the FILD transgression feels like?
I mean, just before you decide to do the nose RC, do you really have the feeling that you're still awake, but you do the RC anyway - and then "WHOAH - what the...didn't think I'm dreaming, I was sure to be still awake!"
Or what?
Because I feel like, when I'm certain that I'm awake, there's no need to check that, and when I would feel the need to check, that would already imply that I'm dreaming.
You get where I'm getting at?
Doing the RC and having it fail is frustrating, you feel kind of silly (couse you _knew_ it was going to fail), and it wakes you up even more.

Your experiences, please?

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

I tried FILD a few times. It only seemed to work once. That one time I did it, I don't think I woke up into the dream while doing the FILD. I think it worked indirectly for me as well. I just kind of randomly was lucid during a dream.

All of the other times it didn't work for me. It's frustrating because everyone else seems to have a merry old time with it. I'm pretty sure I'm not doing anything wrong, but when I do it... after a few minutes, I just know that I'm still awake. I do a RC to confirm it, and I'm still awake.

To answer people's questions about doing a non-nose RC, I have a good one. What you do is put as much of your tongue flat against the roof of your mouth. Do not stretch your tongue forward. Just let it relax, then slightly push it upward. If your mouth is closed you should feel a slight choking feeling and should not be able to breathe. This makes for an easy, inconspicous RC. Like the nose RC, you will be able to breathe if you are dreaming.

----------


## NotMarkk

I read this quickly yesterday and didn't think much of it. Last night I was WILD'ing so I thought I'd try this. About 15s later, a piano appeared and awesome music started playing from it, even singing.... Then I slipped into the dream. Amazing technique.

----------


## Rezzo

I'v etried this twice, but I usually get this horrible sensation of feeling my heartbeat through my index fingertips, and it's nasty; to the point where I have to stop doing it.

----------


## bijan588

It sorta worked! :Cheeky:  

So i was doing it and then i opened my eyes and there were birds in my bed, but i was so tired i dident care and i closed my eyes and woke up!


 :Sad:

----------


## VickyClark

I am soooo trying this tonight.  In fact Im feeling really sleepy now and I know I wont have any probem going to sleep! YEY THANK YOU!

----------


## SData

Doing this finger movements just before falling asleep doesn't seem to be working for me. I fall asleep. Should I start doing the movements before feeling close to the falling asleep threshold?

----------


## bijan588

I tryed again! It made me have a very vivid Non-lucid dream, But other than that nothing happend.


EDIT: I can't get this to work

----------


## LucidApprentice

I'll try this tonight if I'm too lazy to WILD during my WBTB, and will report results in the morning  :smiley:

----------


## VickyClark

Ive tried this twice already but my fingers get stiff and I always end up just falling asleep.  Im also afraid of sleep paralysis so maybe that is one thing.  But I do end up knowing Im dreaming while asleep.  I just havent gotten to the controling them yet.

----------


## bijan588

Any luck anyone?

----------


## Xibran123

This always works 100% with me. I also find it hard to get to the point of no return (  ::lol::  giggles) and move my fingers. But when I do manage to do it, it works. Transitions are the smoothest EVER. I don't feel any changes.

----------


## Kraftwerk

If i'm going to bed considerably later than normal, and take out the WBTB part, would this still work?

----------


## hardc0re

i keep trying, but i'm not sure when i should do it.
i never realize if i'm tired enough.
i always wait a few mins till i get more tired,
then just end up falling asleep.

heeeelp  :Sad:

----------


## Leprekonas

Works for me!  ::banana::  I had 2 lucid dream this morning by this technique, but both of them were very short and unstable.  :Shades wink:  I am happy becouse i finally found technique that is working for me! I guess i need more practice now. I was just about to stop moving my fingers and go to sleep becouse i thought that it didnt work. But i did RC to be sure  :Cheeky:  AND YEAH! I AM  DREAMING!!! I was kinda shocked  ::shock::

----------


## SData

> Works for me!  I had 2 lucid dream this morning by this technique, but both of them were very short and unstable.  I am happy becouse i finally found technique that is working for me! I guess i need more practice now. I was just about to stop moving my fingers and go to sleep becouse i thought that it didnt work. But i did RC to be sure  AND YEAH! I AM  DREAMING!!! I was kinda shocked



You should be really surprised.  :smiley: 

I am trying this technique as well but I can't understand when exactly to start moving my fingers. As far as I know, I should start it just before falling asleep but I can't figure out when I am about to fall asleep; I just fall asleep.

I need advises on this.  :smiley:

----------


## Leprekonas

Yes its pretty hard to figure out when you are about to fall asleep, so I did something a little bit differently. When i felt that i am realy sleepy i started moving my fingers. And i moved them not jus for 30sec. but till when i got realy bored  ::D:  That was about 10-15mins. When i said ok, thats not working and did RC  ::banana::

----------


## SData

So you were lucky.  :smiley:

----------


## Ethereal

I suppose I'll give this a try tomorrow. I've tried it before, but I've always been too tired to follow up on it.

----------


## Smuds

I was going to try this last night...  But woke up and forgot XD.

Uhm.

Someone said they did this _before_ going to sleep...  Has anyone else attempted this?

Also, do you have to go through SP during this method?

Because SP sounds pretty freaking scary. :Oh noes:  :Eek:

----------


## bijan588

12 tries and still no luck, Im going back to wilds

----------


## Favela

tried this last night but no luck  :Sad:  for some reason i was really awake tho, even after WBTB  ::?:  im not gonna give up on it just yet tho, gonna post results again tomorrow

----------


## I_C_U

> I was going to try this last night...  But woke up and forgot XD.
> 
> Uhm.
> 
> Someone said they did this _before_ going to sleep...  Has anyone else attempted this?
> 
> Also, do you have to go through SP during this method?
> 
> Because SP sounds pretty freaking scary.



No, you won't go through SP. You will be continously tapping till you fall asleep, and in the dream, you'll still be tapping in your bed. So you better RC after a minute or so. Just try not to wonder if your dreaming or awake, that will make you more awake, so I recommend attempting this during a brief awakening, so that you won't be too awake.

----------


## sleepyzac

> Sure.
> 
> 1) Go to sleep. Any ol' way.
> 
> 2) Wake up when you're *very* tired. You can set an alarm for say like 4 hours after you fall asleep, or if you happen to accidentally wake up in the middle of the night, that works too.
> 
> 3) Start tapping two fingers very gently, so you use minimum energy. Keep tapping and tell yourself that you'll do a RC in about 10-30 seconds. Or even 1-5 minutes, it depends on how fast you think you'll fall asleep.
> 
> The result *should* be that when you do a RC, you'll still be tapping your fingers but will be in a dream.. and become lucid.   
> ...



cool i'll be trying this

----------


## sleepyzac

ok tried it and realized this is one of those things for people who have the ability to retain some consciousness as they fall asleep. i cannot do this, i was asleep before i even tried holding my nose. i always fall into a deep sleep that does not connect with my waking state. i'm one of those "asleep before my head hit the pillow." type people. i've had a little success with 1 i'm dreaming 2 i'm dreaming 3 i'm dreaming throughout the years but thats it. worth a shot though :wink2:

----------


## beachgirl

i really liked this!
thanks

----------


## StingPT

This method seems fantastic because of its ease and because you dont have to be awake a lot of time. Im gonna try it tonight and Il post my results... Just some questions: Which position do you have to be? I sleep better on my stomach. And your hand must be on its back or on its front? Sorry if this question has already been asked but this topic has a lot of pages xD

----------


## StingPT

Ok tried this three times during the night and nothing. Probably because I wasnt tired :S gonna try it tonight again  ::D:

----------


## hockey833

someone please tell me, when it says Nose RC...

does it mean to try and use your physical arm to perform an rc and hope its a dreambody???

or imagine your arm coming up and doing an rc???

----------


## Dylan Tinning

I'm pretty sure they mean to move your 2 fingers up and down like they described then after about 10-30 secs slowly move your left arm (it may feel like your real arm) and do the nose RC... So im saying Yes move your real arm and it may turn out to be your dream arm  ::D:

----------


## uberyoshi

Well, I randomly happened to wake up at like 3:30 last night, so I gave this a try. I don't remember being lucid, but I was able to recall 3 vivid and distinct dreams. That's a record for me.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Well, congrats to you to  ::D:  the past couple 2 days i ate a banana before bed (i read it helps with dream recall) and i could remember my dreams and how real they were, it was so amazing lol

----------


## maplmanha

Tried this last night and I failed. I was too excited so I probally couldn't fall asleep

----------


## Navtyr

I'm Really really tired, even tho it's just midnight, so i set up an alarm at 4:00 and 6:00, i have to get up at 7:00. I'll try this method, hope it works, will post tomorrow.
Good night

----------


## Dylan Tinning

> I'm Really really tired, even tho it's just midnight, so i set up an alarm at 4:00 and 6:00, i have to get up at 7:00. I'll try this method, hope it works, will post tomorrow.
> Good night



Ah good! I currently have my alarm set for 4:00 and then 4:30 and sometimes 5:00 as well to increase my chances of having a DEILD/FILD.

Hope this works out for you!

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dream)
> 
> *Short Version:*
> 
> Simplified Directions:
> 
> The Setup:
> 1. Go to sleep. It's that simple.. No hypnosis or visualization required.
> 2. To perform this technique, you have to be extremely close to falling asleep. The best time is either in the middle of the night, or in the morning. However, using this technique in the morning can often cause shorter LDs.
> ...



AWESOME! I'll try it tonight!
Though there are two problems.
1. It requires waking up.
2. You have to be able to remember all this while on the verge of mental shutdown.

----------


## Navtyr

I almoast went lucid when i first went to sleep, but did a RC just a bit too soon. When i woke up 2 times with alarm, i had no success cause i didn't have the willpower to do it and the first time i couldn't fall asleep for 20 minutes. It's hard for me to think straight when i wake up, i guess i should walk around a bit, and not just getting the alarm off and get back to sleep instantly.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

I need to find a discreet way to wake up.

----------


## ApocalipsticK

I keep on falling asleep with no success...

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Can this work if I'm tired when I _first_ go to bed?

EDIT: I tried it and it didn't work. That, or perhaps I just didn't remember my dream? I intended to wake up from it.

DOUBLE EDIT: No, no. I could breathe through my nose, and then I just thought "screw this" and went back to bed.

----------


## atkins513

I had a very interesting experience with this method, but successful. I woke up in the middle of the night and was very tired. I started the fild technique as I fell back asleep, suddenly I felt very awake and full of energy.. I knew I was Lucid, I usually know without doing any reality checks.. its just a feeling I get even though it is pretty much as real as life, I just know, so I rarely personally do reality checks.. This was very successful for me and it was pretty much the first time I have tried it. The one thing I want to add is that the transition from falling asleep to being lucid was very light.. I see how it would be so easy for someone to continue laying there in the lucid thinking they had failed altogether.. so the RC's are very important. The entire process from filding to lucid felt like about 5-10 seconds.. So this is also a very fast process.. Thanks for this method. It Rocks and Is easy. But definitely full of FA so be aware and RC.

Gary

----------


## Freemorph

I have been interested in this tech for quite some time. I am a bit confused, this would still work wit WBTB but actually getting up right? Like I can get up and do what I would normally do during a WBTB? I don't need to wake up after a dream and not move?
thanks.

----------


## Fergie1

I don't think it would, you are meant to wake up but limit your movement.

----------


## DreamingDragon

If i drink a full glass of water, then wake up in middle of the night can i go right into a FILD?

----------


## I_C_U

It depends on why you woke up. 

Did you wake up normaly? 

Or did you wake up to go to the bathroom.

If you were woke up to go to the bathroom then FILD won't work. FILD is bassicaly moving your fingers slightly, after having a brief awakening while laying still on your bed. If you drink water for just the sake of it, then go ahead. But, using a WBTB while attempting a FILD isn't recommended.

----------


## Elucive

I*havent*posted*here*in*a*long*time.*I*just*wanted  *to*say*that*after*years*of*half-assing*this*tech,*i*finally*gave*it*some*real*effo  rt*two*nights*ago.*I*got*lucid*four*out*of*five*tr  ies.*The*first*time*i*moved*my*fingers*too*lightly  *and*just*fell*asleep,*so*afterwards*i*moved*them*  a*little*"harder".*For*most*people*they*dont*feel*  the*transition,*but*i*know*ive*crossed*over*when*i  *start*hearing*powerful*winds*blowing*next*to*my*e  ars.*I*got*up*and*could*breath*through*my*pinched*  nose.*I*have*trouble*with*dream*stability*so*i*wok  e*up*shortly*after.*Anyways,*the*tech*works*people  .*And*believe*me,*if*i*can*WiLD,*you can*too.

----------


## Elucive

Whoa, my bad guys I'm posting from my iPod I don't know why it comes out like that

----------


## chini

I've tried this i think three nights in a row now, to no success yet, but i feel like it will be my best bet at becoming lucid more often. 
The first time I tried it I woke up a lot of times in a sort of subconscious anticipation of my alarm clock to wake me at 4 am, and I was in a really light sleep the whole time so it didnt work the way I had hoped. Next time I tried I think I tried once with no motivation and just fell asleep. Last night I tried it and I believe I ended up just falling asleep into a non lucid dream. 
At least I'm making progress  :smiley:  
thank you for sharing the method !

----------


## chini

Update:
I tried this again last night after getting just over 5 hours of sleep. I dont remember the transition between falling asleep while moving my fingers and dreaming, but I just remember randomly being in a dream where I knew I was dreaming! It was really vivid and I could easily command my surroundings to change  ::D:

----------


## freakyDreamer

> If i drink a full glass of water, then wake up in middle of the night can i go right into a FILD?



YES  ::D: 

Lately I have been drinking a lot, as in 3 full glasses of water right before falling asleep.  I wake up every hour and a half exactly after about 4 hours of sleeping, which is right.  When I woke up, If I just layed there I would fall asleep immediately.  So after waking up a few times, I tried wiggling my finger, and 10 seconds later I did a nose RC, *and was dreaming!*





> I had a very interesting experience with this method, but successful. I woke up in the middle of the night and was very tired. I started the fild technique as I fell back asleep, suddenly I felt very awake and full of energy.. I knew I was Lucid, I usually know without doing any reality checks.. its just a feeling I get even though it is pretty much as real as life, I just know, so I rarely personally do reality checks.. This was very successful for me and it was pretty much the first time I have tried it. The one thing I want to add is that the transition from falling asleep to being lucid was very light.. I see how it would be so easy for someone to continue laying there in the lucid thinking they had failed altogether.. so the RC's are very important. The entire process from filding to lucid felt like about 5-10 seconds.. So this is also a very fast process.. Thanks for this method. It Rocks and Is easy. But definitely full of FA so be aware and RC.
> 
> Gary

----------


## horsey101

I might try a slight addition to this: Wake up in the middle of the night, do the FILD tech without getting out of bed. If FILD fails after two tries, get out of bed and do a WBTB with MILD. Seems like you would have a very high chance of a lucid with this method, has anyone tried something similar?

----------


## guessadoodle

Oh my it worked! This is probably the quickest way for me to induce lucidity. And I got my first LD through this!
I woke up feeling tired and everything, half-conscious, and then I suddenly remembered about FILD, so I wiggled my fingers and within 3 seconds or so my whole body had this tingly sensation and my heart started beating really fast. It was quite painful, actually.
I then visualised my room, and it appeared. So I did the nose RC and I found that I could breathe. But I forgot what happened after that. I got out of bed and I think the dream ended. But I think that's not bad for a first LD.

----------


## uberyoshi

Ok, for everyone who has had success - can you explain how you move your fingers? I think I've been doing it wrong...

----------


## guessadoodle

> Ok, for everyone who has had success - can you explain how you move your fingers? I think I've been doing it wrong...



I think the best way is to put your hand under pressure, like your pillow or something, and begin wiggling your fingers. The motion is similar to what a person may do before typing on a keyboard, but this time smaller and negligible motion. While under the pillow, you should feel slight pressure on your fingers because you can't move them, since it's under a pillow.

That's what I did anyway  :smiley:

----------


## mattbrox

I'm going to try FILD tonight, I'll try post back. Wish me luck!

----------


## mattbrox

Well I tried but it didn't work.
I set my alarm to 3am but I had such a crap sleep that night (monday) that I wasn't tired enough.

However I did have a very long dream ABOUT me having a FILD  :wink2:

----------


## horsey101

I seem to do it for a few minutes but not fall asleep. Is moving to turn off the alarm waking me up too much? Anyone try a CAN-FILD? It might work well.

----------


## Connor23

Seems to me that if i try it three or so times and it doesn't work and im still awake i can always attempt a WILD

----------


## guessadoodle

I tried it last night, but it didn't work  :Sad:  I, too, had a crappy sleep.

----------


## hgld1234

> Is moving to turn off the alarm waking me up too much? Anyone try a CAN-FILD? It might work well.



I think that as long as the 'turn off' button is fairly easy to press while half-asleep, it is ok. A few nights ago, I woke up in the middle of the night, sat up and looked at the clock, and succeded a FILD. However if turning off the alarm wakes you up too much, then a CANFILD may work, but where to get an automatic turn-off alarm...?

----------


## chini

In regard to how to move the fingers, I just sort of flex them really slightly one after another. i think the best way to do a FILD is not to get caught up in procedure (although it is very simple) and just do what feels right for you. 
Last night I did a FILD, and really soon after I was randomly lying on my side in a new position, and I had a sort of OBE ish experience (but it was probably just a dream). I felt my hand like separating from my physical hand, there were these weird vibrations as I pulled with a lot of effort. I pulled my torso and head up also, and looked down at the bed to see if I could see my physical body, but it was really dark in my room so I couldnt really tell... then I thought "mmmeh I don't know if I'm actually dreaming.." and at that point I forget what happened.  :Sad:

----------


## Connor23

I tried to FILD but fell asleep

----------


## Flamingozilla

This sounds like a great method. I'll give it a go tonight. (I'm just a beginner and haven't found any technique which works yet, however, I shan't give up!)
I often wake up at 4:30 am (or within 20 minutes of 4:30) to go to the toilet. Does getting up and going to the toilet wake me up too much? Or could I still try it then? 
I would try an alarm clock but I have school...and I don't think my sister would be too impressed with me waking her up at all hours of the morning...
Also, when people say they feel like they are entering a lucid dream...what does that feel like? I've often read HI...but I am yet to be familiar with the acronyms which are used so excessively on this website  ::?:  If someone could translate that'd be awesome!

----------


## sukritact

Looks like this should work for me. I wake up naturally at around 3 am every night for some odd reason. Hopefully I'll get a proper LD tonight. Wish me luck!

----------


## Piedude

@Flamingozilla Theres actually a dictionary thing on this site I think it's in the tutorial section. I'll try to get a link

----------


## Connor23

i cant stay awake more than a couple seconds of doing that without going to sleep. what should i do?

----------


## horsey101

Hypnagogic imagery. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogia#Sights
Read the tutorial section to understand the abbreviations used. The site is very confusing for a beginner unless you read up on them.

----------


## mattbrox

I keep waking up at almost the right time then try to go back to sleep saying "I'm not tired enough to try a FILD yet. Just wait a moment till you're tired".

One moment later

Zzzzzz.....

----------


## sukritact

> I keep waking up at almost the right time then try to go back to sleep saying "I'm not tired enough to try a FILD yet. Just wait a moment till you're tired".
> 
> One moment later
> 
> Zzzzzz.....



How true....

----------


## itsadream

I tried this method a few hours ago (it's morning over here right now), and I didn't become lucid. Not very surprising because it's the first time I'm using this method.

But I think I was really close to attaining lucidity this time! After 10 seconds of FILD'ing I felt something like a shockwave of energy rushing through my body and I heard a white noise that was getting louder and louder!  So I didn't move and thought about nothing, and suddenly the feeling and sound disappeared. I did an RC to see if this was a FA, but the RC failed and I was wide awake again...

I think I did an RC to early and should continue with FILD even after the feeling disappeared. This is a very effective technique and I'll definitly try this again tomorrow!

----------


## Dreamerr

Do you experience SP in this? Like, the hallucinations?

----------


## itsadream

I never reached the state in which hallucinations occur, and it varies from person to person. So people don't experience hallucinations at all.
This was the first time I tried FILD, but I never had any hallucinations using WILD (I only heard loud noise, like white noise or a plane flying by at really low altitude).

If you're afraid of hallucinations (I'm afraid of them too), try to do FILD or WILD in the early morning, when the sun is already shining, and remember everything you see is just a creation of your own mind. The hallucinations can't harm you, so relax and  think about how fascinating the human mind is.

----------


## Jules2007

Can someone explain the difference between FILD and DEILD? From what I understand in DEILD you just lie still and enter a LD anyway, so what is the point in needing to move your fingers if just laying still gets you into a lucid? Unless I'm missing something?

----------


## LRT

DEILD is a wilder ride. What I mean by that is that you usually get a lot more sensations, which are either fun or scary depending on your point of view.

----------


## Jules2007

> DEILD is a wilder ride. What I mean by that is that you usually get a lot more sensations, which are either fun or scary depending on your point of view.



I see. I've experienced a DEILD a couple of times. I don't think I've had a FILD before although I have tried to. I just don't see why we need to move our fingers to get us into a lucid dream. It seems just the same as a DEILD except for the finger movements-and these seem unnecessary when DEILD works without movement. (Not trying to put a downer on the technique or anything) Just trying to understand. So is it just a way to bypass the sensations? Which one is quicker, DEILD or FILD?

----------


## itsadream

FILD is a great technique for people who are afraid of sensations like hallucinations, free-fall feelings and stuff like that.
I'm a beginner and used FILD two times so far. The first attempt almost succeeded, but the second one was a direct hit! I had my first 'real and longlasting' LD using this method!
The only sensations I experienced was a white-noise like sound, and pulsing energy waves through my body. I didn't have any hallucinations or stuff like that. 

'This morning, I woke up at 8.25 & I decided to get some more sleep because I felt pretty tired. I thought about LD'ing, and when I closed my eyes suddenly an enormous energy rushed through my body! I was really conscious at that moment, and afraid of hallucinations/sounds I started FILD'ing to make the wild ride a bit less wild. While using FILD the enormous energy rush came in 'waves', and after a few of those energy waves I opened my eyes. I was lying in my bed, and my room looked normal... But it felt different, and I did a nose-pinch RC... I was definitly dreaming!'

More about this experience can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...33#post1464333

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Argh, lucky, I wish FILD would work for me. But of course, the easy stuff never works for me -.-

----------


## Connor23

I can't FILD i will just fall asleep within seconds

----------


## Explode

Since the only time I tried this technique it worked, I'm going to attempt it again tonight.

----------


## Explode

My alarm went off about 3.5 hours after I fell asleep. I accidentally hit the snooze button, but I tried the technique anyway even though I was anticipating my alarm ringing 9 minutes later. It didn't work the first time. When I woke up again I tried it but it didn't work. I'm pretty sure I didn't wake up in REM sleep though. I woke up pretty aware and I didn't recall any dreams.

----------


## flaterick94

I heard some girl once tried the finger technique. She woke up with sticky fingers and stained sheets.

----------


## Brunor2

Just had a success with the FILD technique today, a couple of hours ago. Definitely the only technique that works for me, besides DILD. I woke at 11AM + - and tried the technique, worked amazingly.

----------


## Mespia

I've only had success with this technique once, and then I think it was less of a FILD then a sort of cross between DEILD/WILD. I had woken up from a dream, and I remembered that I had wanted to try this technique. So I closed my eyes again, and tried it, and next time I thought of anything different I was in a completely different dream world than my bedroom. I've forgotten the actual dream now (it was a while ago and I didn't write it down) but I remember that it was very vivid and I did a bunch of interesting things. That was definitely an awesome experience, and though I haven't been tired enough when waking to try it again, it's on my list of things to do.

----------


## Pleeb

I had a GREAT night of lucid dreaming (and dream recall)!
One lucid dream I had the normal way, becoming lucid during a reality check, and the second was using this technique!

I was only doing this for about 30 seconds or so, but when I did my RC, to my surprise I was indeed dreaming again, right there, lying in bed!

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> two words:
> 
> 
> *H-O-L-Y   C-R-A-P-!*
> 
> 
> why dont you just go and write a novel!?! that has GOT TO BE, the most longest*EST* post I have seen in my many many years of being a human....
> 
> i will have to try it, nothing else is working



It's only a sixteen-hundred word post, that barely qualifies for a short college essay  :tongue2: 
Fail lord soth... epic fail haha
but this is a very interesting technique; I'm going to try this tonight and post my results  :smiley:

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> I heard some girl once tried the finger technique. She woke up with sticky fingers and stained sheets.



LMAO  :Clap:

----------


## OhEmGeeYayDream

Going to try this!

----------


## OhEmGeeYayDream

Wait.. do I imagine this or actually do it?

----------


## Brunor2

You actually do this. Tap your fingers, but don't do it like very fast, you need only to feel that they moving, but very little.
I've tried this a couple of times after my first success, but got nothing. I'll try it again in the next few weeks. The secret is timing, you need to wake up in the middle of a dream or in the middle of a night to the technique work properly.

----------


## OhEmGeeYayDream

I did this in my head when I woke up and fell asleep again.. I don't remember any dreams.

----------


## Brunor2

Well, you actually do this when you wake up from a dream or in the middle of the night, not just think, but do. Focus on the movements of your fingers, don't count or imagine any other things, focus on the movement and after 30-60sec do a RC.

----------


## OhEmGeeYayDream

Ahh, okay. This will give you LD's right?

----------


## Brunor2

If you do it right, on the right time (when you wake up on your REM (most probably) or when you normally wake up during the night - less probably) sure it will. Just dont forget to not move when you wake up, just tap your fingers. It's all describied on the first post  :smiley:  Good luck.

----------


## OhEmGeeYayDream

Thank youu! So when should I wake up from my REM? about 3 -5 hours after I fall asleep?

----------


## Brunor2

I don't know it precisely, but I would bet 6 hours. I've done this when I woke up during the night (I do wake up almost all night for a few seconds, but recently I've forgot about the moving and just roll on my bed, then the effectiveness of the technique is gone), I have never set an alarm - I rater use the technique when I wake up in the middle of the night - but if you want, you should set it for 5-6 hours after you go to bed, and one that turns off automatically, so you *don't move*.
My first LD with this technique started with a false awakening, so be aware of this; and it probably last less than five minutes for a frist try - it will get better with practice and time.

----------


## ultimatedood

cool
one time i wasn't moving but it felt like i was  waving my hands. this lasted for about 5 seconds

----------


## Brunor2

Just had another success today with FILD. Woke up during the start of the morning or so, then moved my fingers very little, just like the first time, I don't know how, but I felt that, just after a while doing this (like 10 seconds), I was dreaming again. Did a RC, and I was, One hundred percent, he he.
This dream lasted about twice the first one. I think it would be like 3 or 4 minutes.

----------


## matthew123

Whenever i use this i am either just woke up from a dream and say no it won't work otherwise i try it then start getting excited and contol ot think about breathing  :Sad:

----------


## devin

do you go through SP with this technique?

----------


## Aleksmy

This seems doable. Gonna try it!

----------


## Brunor2

> do you go through SP with this technique?



This question is along this entire thread. You should read it.
btw, the answer is no.

----------


## wingman

I cant get this down. I tried twice on the same night. One at four am and one at 6 am. During both my phone alarm woke me up and I felt too awake, but i still started moving my fingers. My RC worked, so I waited a while. Then I just fell asleep. Help Please

*WEEZER4LIFE*

----------


## monkeyking

I like the nose pinch RC. I do a variation where I breathe through my third eye!

----------


## GatewayExplorer

Tried it last night, didnt work, will try again tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Cabletv

I've always been kind of skeptical about this technique, but I've heard it works, so I'm going to try it.

----------


## bored2tears

Tried this. Didn't work, but had 3 very vivid dreams after it.

----------


## Aleksmy

Tried it 3 or 4 times now. No success. Just falling asleep. Maybe I should do the rc earlier?

----------


## Brunor2

> Tried it 3 or 4 times now. No success. Just falling asleep. Maybe I should do the rc earlier?



How much time you did the finger ''movement'' ? Was it on your REM period ?
Both times I did the movement for less than 20 seconds, I think.

----------


## Jay12341235

this was really quite weird. I tried this last night. The only thing I remember (because it was hazy like a dream) is some point after I did the finger thing I felt vibrations and like floated out of my body somehow. Then to test if it was a dream I think I touched the door to see if I went through and I didn't so it just carried on as a regular dream after that. I should have used clarity techniques and such but I didn't. 

So I believe this certainly does work, it just takes practice. My experience may have been hazy, but it's a hell of a lot cooler than like a DILD lol. I've been trying for about 3 days, so don't give up guys! and for those of you that fall asleep doing it (going unconcious) try going on your back or in a different position than usual. I think counting may help as well even though it says not  to, but I"m not sure yet. I'll try that next.

----------


## Brunor2

> this was really quite weird. I tried this last night. The only thing I remember (because it was hazy like a dream) is some point after I did the finger thing I felt vibrations and like floated out of my body somehow. Then to test if it was a dream I think I touched the door to see if I went through and I didn't so it just carried on as a regular dream after that. I should have used clarity techniques and such but I didn't. 
> 
> So I believe this certainly does work, it just takes practice. My experience may have been hazy, but it's a hell of a lot cooler than like a DILD lol. I've been trying for about 3 days, so don't give up guys! and for those of you that fall asleep doing it (going unconcious) try going on your back or in a different position than usual. I think counting may help as well even though it says not  to, but I"m not sure yet. I'll try that next.



I found that counting and doing it while you fall asleep does not work. The technique requires you to be already on the dream state, an it lasts only like 20 seconds or 30 seconds.

----------


## Remoh

I tried this technique last night, and it was interesting. I have never had a true lucid dream, although I have had a couple false awakenings.

Last night I woke up in the middle of the night, and laid back down after a second to try this out. I started the finger motions, and tried really hard not to count the seconds, and soon enough I was just lying there and decided, "Yeah I'm still awake I'm not going to fall asleep like this"... because I told myself this, I didn't even attempt a RC. I got up, went to the kitchen to make a drink and sat down with my family in my living room to watch TV. Little did I realize, until this morning, that this was all a dream. I should have done another RC once I saw my entire family up at ~3 in the morning lol.

So I will try this again tonight, and even if I tell myself I'm still awake I'm going to try a RC anyways. It seems really promising that on the first try I get a false awakening at least.

----------


## Brunor2

> I tried this technique last night, and it was interesting. I have never had a true lucid dream, although I have had a couple false awakenings.
> 
> Last night I woke up in the middle of the night, and laid back down after a second to try this out. I started the finger motions, and tried really hard not to count the seconds, and soon enough I was just lying there and decided, "Yeah I'm still awake I'm not going to fall asleep like this"... because I told myself this, I didn't even attempt a RC. I got up, went to the kitchen to make a drink and sat down with my family in my living room to watch TV. Little did I realize, until this morning, that this was all a dream. I should have done another RC once I saw my entire family up at ~3 in the morning lol.
> 
> So I will try this again tonight, and even if I tell myself I'm still awake I'm going to try a RC anyways. It seems really promising that on the first try I get a false awakening at least.



You got caught becouse the transition is very smooth, so you tought you were awake. Do a RC even if you think you're awake  :smiley:

----------


## ElsiaStar

I tried this and got a really short lucid!(it would have been longer but I actually wanted to end it because I was scared of a DC that showed up..) I wonder why this technique is not as popular as other ones. To me, it is very effective  :smiley:

----------


## uberyoshi

Ok, I think I'm doing this wrong. I've been trying it every few nights with no success. Last night I just happened to get up at 2:30 to go to the bathroom. As I was falling asleep again, I started doing this. I moved my fingers for a while and then pinched my nose and tried to breath. I was still awake, so I waited a few minutes and tried moving my fingers again. I guess I just fell asleep, because next thing I knew, it was morning. Any idea what I might be messing up on?

----------


## Aleksmy

> How much time you did the finger ''movement'' ? Was it on your REM period ?
> Both times I did the movement for less than 20 seconds, I think.



I got no idea. I think it was less than 20 seconds. Do not know if it was in my REM period. Woke up between 3 and 4 in the morning.

----------


## Connor23

will womeone please help me to stay up because whenever i get up ; then lay back down and start the movement i fall asleep in 5 seconds

----------


## bijan588

I have never had any luck with this dream :/

----------


## ldwithadhdisbac

I'm just about to go to sleep here so ill try it... post results when I wake up (check out my fild tut)

----------


## Elucive

The one time I really tried this, it worked. It's just that this tech produces really short and unstable lucids. If you're one of those people who wake up dead tired, and dying to go back to bed, this technique is perfect for you. Just go back to sleep as you normally would, move your fingers and in 20 seconds get up and perform a reality check. If you're awake, who cares? At least you're tired enough to go back to sleep and forget about it, lol.

----------


## Erii

so I just decided to post on this thread
I'm going to try this tomorrow night  :smiley:  I'll post my results (I'm not doing this tonight because I'm staying up with a friend so I can just start the day tomorrow haha)

----------


## SuddenGun007

Okay so I am going to try this tonight, am to excited to fall asleep. But will post results tomorrow. Here is my breakdown:

1)Go to sleep, wake up after 5 hours by alarm. You should be dead tired and should be able to easily fall back to sleep.
2)Once you turn your alarm off, lay down get relaxed with eyes closed. Start barely tapping fingers for like 10-30 seconds. Do not count the time in your head.
3)Concentrate on fingers. After about 30 seconds do a RC, even if you think you are still awake do an RC. 
4)Once lucid, imagine your room, and get out of bed, and do whatever you want while lucid.

is that correct, or am I missing something?

----------


## Erii

I haven't tried this yet, but that sounds like a good plan  ::D:

----------


## SuddenGun007

Didn't work last night, I don't remember my alarm going off to wake me.

----------


## Lucidness

I tried this.. but my fingers just got tired so i gave up.

----------


## Aleksmy

Not much luck for me either. If I don't fall asleep while tapping my fingers, my rc fail and I'm still awake.  :Sad:

----------


## bijan588

Simply put, this technique is touch and go.

----------


## citizensnips

I have been trying this technique for two weeks now and I have been unsuccessful. I can definitely feel the transition stage but I have been unsuccessful in entering a lucid dream.

----------


## jamesloo

Newbie to LD. Yes, started researching after watching Inception of course and found to my shock that all of it are real and that there are real purposes for doing it. So, I wandered through the internet and found FILD. I am an easy sleeper with lots of dreams. I have recallable dreams on a daily basis, even false awakenings which I could not control. I die awaken thousands of times over the past years and I hope LD techniques could help me beat those assholes killing me in my dreams every night at last.

Going to try FILD tonight. Seems simple enough. Will report.

----------


## jamesloo

First Night Report

Slept at about 12:30am and immediately tried the FILD. I was amazed how vivid all my dreams became as I had about 7 vivid recallable dreams. In several of these dreams, I experienced the transition (sinking, dulling of senses etc) and then a vivid dreamscape which is a city map of a game I am playing now. In fact, in one of those dreams, I had the lucidity to call that map into existence from an initial dark surrounding. Then the problems came... the RC. Everytime I enter dreamscape and have enough lucidity to remember an RC, the action of moving my arm to my nose moved my physical arm which woke me up back on my bed. RC on my bed revealed that its no FA. I was woken up by my own RC about 5 times out of that 7. 

On my final try, I went ahead with no RC and then the result was a dream plot I could not control nor consciously realise I was dreaming, meaning, no lucidity but extremely vivid.

Any solutions?

----------


## Brunor2

I didn't get it. You tried FILD before sleeping any time ?
This technique is supposed to be used when you wakeup during a dream or in the middle of the night, then you stay still, don't move and proceed with the technique. If you have problems with waking up in the night, use a custom alarm clock that turn itself off.

Probably you woke up because it was too early to RC. Happened the same to me other day when I tried WILD, I woke up even before reaching my nose, probably the dream was in it's early stage, you should have waited some seconds (if you obtained this dream with the FILD technique. If you already was inside a dream and realised it, then I don't know.)

----------


## jamesloo

Yes, I used the technique right from the start and another 7 times throughout the night after waking from each dream. So the circumstances does serve as an "alarm clock".

Yes, in those dreams in which I woke myself through RC, I realise to a certain extend this might be a dream and I wanted to be sure as I kept reminding myself to RC before I sleep. The final time in which I didn't RC, the story plot swept me away into an uncontrolled dream and all that carnage and killing came back in my dreams without control. My reason for learning to LD is to beat these fears in the nose once and for all and to understand the reason for my almost a decade of such dreams (prolly due to being in business than gaming...sigh...).

----------


## Brunor2

Well, that's interesting.
Do you have access to an iPod or iPhone ?

What I cant tell you is, as soon you wakeup in the middle of the night and realise it, just hold still and DON'T MOVE, even if you are unconfortable, start moving your middle and index finger, slowly and only a little, you just need to feel that they are moving, not mobing them like you where playing the piano, just move a little and focus on the movement, don't think about any other things, just focus in the movement. You'll feel the transition - probably - in no time. Do a RC and see if you are dreaming.

----------


## Puffin

> Well, that's interesting.
> Do you have access to an iPod or iPhone ?
> 
> What I cant tell you is, as soon you wakeup in the middle of the night and realise it, just hold still and DON'T MOVE, even if you are unconfortable, start moving your middle and index finger, slowly and only a little, you just need to feel that they are moving, not mobing them like you where playing the piano, just move a little and focus on the movement, don't think about any other things, just focus in the movement. You'll feel the transition - probably - in no time. Do a RC and see if you are dreaming.



You move them ever so slightly that you can just feel the signal going to the muscles in your fingers, right? I want to try this technique tonight.

----------


## Brunor2

> You move them ever so slightly that you can just feel the signal going to the muscles in your fingers, right? I want to try this technique tonight.



Exactly, Puffin. You just need to feel that they are there, and slightly moving, and focus on this slight movement, you should feel the transition pretty fast. There was one time that I didn't felt a thing, tough.

----------


## NrElAx

I'll give this a shot tonight. I tried it before but found out I did it totally wrong. So when I wake up I don't move at all and don't open my eyes? Kind of like what your suppose to do for a deild.

----------


## Brunor2

> I'll give this a shot tonight. I tried it before but found out I did it totally wrong. So when I wake up I don't move at all and don't open my eyes? Kind of like what your suppose to do for a deild.



Yes, except that for FILD there is no visualisation. Only after you entered the dream, you'll see only dark, then you imagine your room.

----------


## jamesloo

I tried again a while ago, afternoon nap where I am now. The transition was actually very clear to me unlike the smooth transition described in previous posts here... first, I hear the humming in the ears, muscles started randomly twitching, body becomes heavy and rooted, fragments of imagination + memory started flashing into my mind. Then I continued to drum those fingers in the non-physical way described in your post but suddenly everything becomes more and more physical and less dreamy until I was lying in bed absolutely still and clear. Did an RC and darn, I was wide awake..hahahaha... will try again.  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

You noticed toughts, you probably focused on them. Focus on the fingers, and only on the fingers movement. Remember that the whole process takes seconds, and you are doing good progress, just need the right timing.

I'm leaving for now, going to sleep, it's 1am here, hehe. I'll check this thread tomorrow.

----------


## jamesloo

Thanks a lot! Indeed, I was pretty distracted with all the signs along the way and not too focused on the fingers. Will try my best to focus on the fingers tonight.

---Update---

Tried again and this time, I focused 100% on the fingers and then after a while, lost conciousness of the fingers as a wave of sleep comes into me, I then forced myself to focus on the fingers again and as soon as I did, I found myself wide awake again... do we let go of the fingers focus after transition to dream state?

----------


## Brunor2

I can't say. All I do is start the fingers movement and then I'll feel the transition, I don't feel waves or toughts, I just have a kind of feeling of being ''sucked'' to the dream word or something, then I do a RC and I can breath. As soon I feel that I'm dreaming, I stop the movement.

----------


## Aleksmy

You guys who manage to get lucid dreams from fild, how much previous experience with ld and other technuiqes do you have?

----------


## Brunor2

In my past success, I didn't have had many lucids (still don't), I think I had like 8 or 10 or so, that time. All DILDs.

----------


## NrElAx

Tried it last night. But my problem is that anything invloving me using an alarm to wake me up doesn't work because I always wake up before the alarm. I tried a couple times last night but I have some lower back pain that makes it impossible to not move. Also whenever I wake up I can't fall asleep. Should I wake up ealier? Oh but I did kind of have a false awakening this morning. It was more of a dream that I was in my hallway and I tried to turn my light switch off but it didn't work and then the thought of dreaming came to my mind, but then I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## jamesloo

Yes, that's my current problem too... the moment I realise I am dreaming or does an RC, I wake up immediately... why??

----------


## jamesloo

Second Night Report...

Much better sleep with much lesser excitement to struggle against. Woke up multiple times through the night everytime after vivid recallable dreams. Everytime I awaken, I perform FILD and then in no time fall back into another uncontrollable dream or wake up when I realise that everything is dark and I could no longer feel my fingers... need more practise.

----------


## citizensnips

With the visualization part of FILD am I supposed to visualize my room as still image in the dark or should I visualize my room lit?

----------


## NrElAx

> With the visualization part of FILD am I supposed to visualize my room as still image in the dark or should I visualize my room lit?



I don't think you have to visualize for this technique. I may be wrong though

----------


## Brunor2

I only do visualization after the transition and I confirmed I can breath with the RC.

----------


## citizensnips

> Tried it last night. But my problem is that anything invloving me using an alarm to wake me up doesn't work because I always wake up before the alarm. I tried a couple times last night but I have some lower back pain that makes it impossible to not move. Also whenever I wake up I can't fall asleep. Should I wake up ealier? Oh but I did kind of have a false awakening this morning. It was more of a dream that I was in my hallway and I tried to turn my light switch off but it didn't work and then the thought of dreaming came to my mind, but then I woke up



you have to be really tired and somewhat relaxed to do this technique. An alternative method would be to count from 1 to 100 and say I am dreaming like 1 I am dreaming, 2 I am dreaming, 3 I am dreaming ect.

----------


## citizensnips

I have a hard time entering the dream scene after I feel the transition. So I guess I have to do a visualization a bit after the transition stage.

----------


## jamesloo

Third night report...

drums my fingers into a natural sleep. Repeat when awake with same results. Guess I was too tired today.

----------


## Brunor2

People who are having a hard time with visualization or even entering the transition, try the CAN-WILD technique: http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/**craz...rial-**-87710/
or use the method I adapted: http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/**craz...0/index19.html

----------


## chess92

I will try this tonight.

----------


## NrElAx

I was suprised last night that after waking up and trying to wild I actually feel asleep. It it happened probably three times last night. For the past three weeks of trying different wild methods, I would usually wake up in the middle of the night, try and wild but fail to fall back to sleep. Also, I fell asleep somewhere around 1 am and woke up at around 4 am and I was trying to remember if I had a dream and I did and it was quite long. I thought that dreams in the first rem should be short, but the one I had was pretty long for just around 3 hours of sleep

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

I find the most difficult part to this technique is trying distinguish when I should begin moving my fingers.  It seems like I am either not sleepy enough or I fall asleep.  

Any advise as to how I can get the timing right?  ::?:

----------


## Snowboy

> I find the most difficult part to this technique is trying distinguish when I should begin moving my fingers.  It seems like I am either not sleepy enough or I fall asleep.  
> 
> Any advise as to how I can get the timing right?



When you KNOW that you are about to fall asleep. Your eyes are drooping, you're very feeling very tired, or if you just have high potential to fall asleep.

I tried this once but got a WILD after closing my eyes and moving my fingers. -.-

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

Thanks Snowboy for the quick reply!  I will pay closer attention to my eyes.  

I just got up from a short nap and tried to FILD with no success.  I actually startled myself awake as I heard myself snore.   ::lol::   For some reason I find if I focus on my slightly moving fingers that I don't fall asleep and it I wait to feel more drowsy I fall asleep.  ::?:

----------


## Brunor2

Use CAN-WILD combined with FILD. Huge success.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

> Use CAN-WILD combined with FILD. Huge success.



I am having a difficult time finding info on CAN-WILD.  Could you please post a link?

----------


## uberyoshi

> I am having a difficult time finding info on CAN-WILD.  Could you please post a link?



http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/%2A%2A...0/#post1236944

That's actually a great combo. I hadn't thought of that.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

After reading the thread it doesn't seem to have any lasting success...

----------


## Brunor2

Once you find the perfect alarm time and train yourself to wake up on time and do your thing, the technique will work wonders.
I haven't had success with it lately because I'm not setting alarms, and I lack will power to wake up and remember the technique.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

> Once you find the perfect alarm time and train yourself to wake up on time and do your thing, the technique will work wonders.



Thanks for the help Brunor2!  :smiley: 

 I have only been at this a couple months and am trying to find a way to become lucid at will.  The more I read the more I realize that there are no short cut!  It's takes time, practice and determination. I was not "mad" after reading CrazyInSane's thread - just frustrated.  Frustrated that I spent the time reading about something that doesn't appear to have any on going success.

As I think about it, you might have a good idea of using this with FILD! Tell me how you use the two together...

----------


## Brunor2

You can only get frustrated if it do not work for you, what work for some will not work for others. I, for example, could never success at WILD, I tried for like two months, but I fail at the transition, so, what I did ? Combined FILD (the technique 'at will' that I have more experience) with the custom alarm.
I'll practice some meditation before bed today, then I'll set two alarms during the night.

How I use the two together ? Simple, just set the alarm with auto-snooze, then when you wake up, use FILD instead of WILD.

Have you had a lucid dream yet ? If you don't, I would highly advice you to try a DILD first, so you can go for the other techniques. How long have you been trying ? I hope that you know that lucid dreaming is something that takes lot of time for some people, I took almost a year for my first one.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

I average between 2 to 3 LDs a week.  I had three lucid dreams the first night I tried about three months ago using MILD.  Last night I experienced another WILD that would make somewhere between 10 and 15 WILDs.  My WILDs always seem to be short lived only 5 minutes or so and end up being somewhat dark and dull even though I try to sharpen them by spinning and rubbing my hands together. I find SP and the vibration stage of WILD to be an awesome experience every time it happens!  

For some reason my MILDs and DILDs last much longer and are much more vibrant and detailed but are more difficult to cultivate.  That why I say that I probably need to get back to the basics of evaluating my dream journal, establishing dream signs and trying to plant in my sub-conscience the need to do reality checks in my dreams.

Do you think that these other techniques such as FILD and CON-WILD will help me with this process?

----------


## Brunor2

If you don't have a dream journal, it's a must IMO. My FILDs were always vivid, but short lived - all my lucids were  :Sad: 
I don't get attached to the dream signs thing, as I don't have any. My recall have been loose lately, couldn't recall anything in two days.

I would say that FILD and CAN-WILD are ''hard'' techniques - it's not the technique itself that's hard, but the act of waking up for a short period of time, like 20 seconds or so, and remembering to do the finger movement or lay still (laying still for me is easy, the hard is to remember the technique and will power to do it).

If you usually wake up in the night, I suggest you to only try FILD, if you don't, you gonna need to use some kind of alarm, if you have an iPod touch or iPhone, you can use the 12,24 Alarm. FILD, for me, is an awesome technique, but it's hard to master, it's hard for me to remember to do it as I shortly wake up in the night.

Try it for a couple of months or weeks and tell me, if you set it as an objective - to wake up and remember the technique, then do it - I'll soon have a success with this technique.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

Yes, I do have an extensive dream journal.   I wake up naturally two to three times each night making WBTB easy for me.  I have a VibraLITE 8 vibrating watch that has a 5 second alarm and I downloaded the 12,24 alarm on my iPhone today. 

About a month ago I tried inducing lucid dreams using the vibrating watch without success.  But now with these two new techniques it looks like I may have something new to try.  Thanks!

----------


## Brunor2

Set the 12,24 for like 30 segs of playing, It'll be enough. You just need to make sure to set the intent to remember the technique and do it as soon you hear the alarm. Don't move your body, just move your fingers slightly so you can feel that they are moving, you don't need to make big movements.

----------


## thomulf

they should sticky this.

----------


## BridgetJones09

Hhhmmm... No harm in trying...  ::roll::

----------


## Reamous

Hey Hargarts! I would like to thank you so much. My first LD ever with this! I woke myself up at 5:30 AM. I began barely moving my fingers, and decided after a while to do a RC. I held my nose and inhaled, successfully! After that, I saw darkness so I tried imagining my room. I must have gotten too excited, for I instantly woke up. But I still was in the LD. Thanks so much!

----------


## Recidul

I've had a few LDs with this, though they have all been very short, but successful, nevertheless.

----------


## JBK

I haven't had a lucid dream yet. I've been researching and practicing for the past week. Last night I woke up about 3 times. I find that if I have music and a dim light on in my room when I fall asleep, I will awake several times that night being dead tired.

I will try this technique this week. If I have any luck, I'll try and post my results.

----------


## DeletePlease

That seems like it would be a better WILDing anchor than counting, to me at least. Gonna try it tonight.

----------


## Seraphik

Went Lucid with this last night. I think it's just a different way to WILD, instead of saying mantra's etc. you focus on your fingers, took me about 2 minutes of "playing the piano". It was a short but sweet dream. Thanks.

----------


## Ayanizz

After reading the first post through for a couple of times yesterday evening, I decided to try it out. So last night I went to sleep at midnight (and had to get up at 6:30) so I put my alarm at 3 o'clock. Apparently I totally slept through it, but I woke up at 6AM all by myself.
Funny thing is, as I have read a couple times in this thread, I just got time enough to think to myself that I wasn't feeling tired enough to try it, and then I woke up at 6:30:p

So yeah, tonight, same deal :smiley:  And then I'll report back tomorrow when I find the time  :smiley: 


UPDATE: So yeah...Apparently if I set my alarm somewhere at night, I turn it off without knowing:p And then again I woke up a couple of times during the night and in the morning, but I must've fallen asleep again. Recall is good though!

----------


## cmind

So I tried FILD this morning, with interesting results. This is what I wrote in my DJ:

For fun, I tried the "FILD" technique this morning. I woke up around 7 am, I 
waited until I felt really groggy and was about to fall back asleep. I began doing the 
'piano fingers' technique, totally expecting it to fail. But after a minute or two, I 
noticed SP beginning. I then used that SP to enter a short lucid. This is only one attempt, 
but so far I reckon that the 'piano fingers' somehow accelerates the onset of SP. But it was 
a simple WILD beyond that point.

The dream itself: I hopped around the back yard a couple of times, crawled up the side of 
the house to see how much I could defy gravity. That's about it.

Lucidity: 80-90%
Entry: WILD (enhanced by FILD)
Duration: 2 min

It appears that FILD simply accelerates SP. You still need a good WILD technique to back it up.

----------


## Brunor2

> It appears that FILD simply accelerates SP. You still need a good WILD technique to back it up.



I disagree. I seen to always fail when WILDing, even on naps. All my tries with FILD were succesful, I just need to feel the transition, do a RC and open my eyes, it's that simple.

----------


## cmind

> I disagree. I seen to always fail when WILDing, even on naps. All my tries with FILD were succesful, I just need to feel the transition, do a RC and open my eyes, it's that simple.



Yeah, that's a WILD...Congratulations.

----------


## Brunor2

> Yeah, that's a WILD...Congratulations.



I belive it's a technique on its own.
When people WILD, they usually takes time to enter SP - you said you need a "Good WILD technique" to make FILD work, which is where I disagree. FILD works great alone, no other techniques or visualization are really required. It can be similar to WILDs because you enter the dream from the awake state, but it's not like a regular WILD.
Cheers.

----------


## cmind

> I belive it's a technique on its own.
> When people WILD, they usually takes time to enter SP - you said you need a "Good WILD technique" to make FILD work, which is where I disagree. FILD works great alone, no other techniques or visualization are really required. It can be similar to WILDs because you enter the dream from the awake state, but it's not like a regular WILD.
> Cheers.



Well, perhaps it's semantics then. WILD does stand for WAKE initiated lucid dream. There's nothing fundamentally different going on with FILD, it's an accelerated SP.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Well, perhaps it's semantics then. WILD does stand for WAKE initiated lucid dream. There's nothing fundamentally different going on with FILD, it's an accelerated SP.



Sleep paralysis is a state in which you are unable to move your body while being aware of it. It's also acompanied by halluciantions both auditory and visual. I see very few experiences in this thread that are described in this way. The large majority do not experience sleep paralysis at all while doing this technique, rather just go straight into a dream. It's not accelerated sleep paralysis because you don't actually experience SP at any point.

----------


## cmind

> Sleep paralysis is a state in which you are unable to move your body while being aware of it. It's also acompanied by halluciantions both auditory and visual. I see very few experiences in this thread that are described in this way. The large majority do not experience sleep paralysis at all while doing this technique, rather just go straight into a dream. It's not accelerated sleep paralysis because you don't actually experience SP at any point.



I've WILD'd without experiencing full-on SP by doing a dream entry while the SP is still in very early stages. It's a common misconception that WILD goes awake->SP->dream in sequence. In fact, there can be lots of overlap and a person can WILD without experiencing hard SP. 

I think what's happening with FILD is you're getting an accelerated ramp up to SP, then the same finger motion also helps with a quick dream entry. So it's just a quick WILD, really.

----------


## Jay12341235

> I've WILD'd without experiencing full-on SP by doing a dream entry while the SP is still in very early stages. It's a common misconception that WILD goes awake->SP->dream in sequence. In fact, there can be lots of overlap and a person can WILD without experiencing hard SP. 
> 
> I think what's happening with FILD is you're getting an accelerated ramp up to SP, then the same finger motion also helps with a quick dream entry. So it's just a quick WILD, really.



I agree you can technically WILD without SP, I just think you skip it all together in FILD since the large majority of people report no transition at all! In my opinion, it doesn't go finger movement > SP > Dream, rather, finger movement > dream

You're right, it is a quick WILD.

----------


## Brunor2

As Jay said, I agree its a quick WILD. But I don't see where you need "a good WILD technique" (as you said in your first post) to use with FILD, the FILD itself is the ''good WILD technique'', the fingers works like an anchor, as stated in Billy_Bobs's (I think) WILD tutorial. So I could say it's a technique itself, it's like a WILD, but works on its own.

Anyway, it's a great technique. I don't know why I always forgot to do it when I wake up in the night, even if I use an auto-snooze alarm, I forgot to move my fingers. Tips ?

----------


## cmind

I see your point. FILD acts as a WILD entry as well. 

Anyway, Brunor2, auto-suggestion!

----------


## Brunor2

> *I see your point. FILD acts as a WILD entry as well.* 
> 
> Anyway, Brunor2, auto-suggestion!



This I do agree  :smiley: 

I've tried auto-suggestion, but I sucks at it. A couple of times worked, but when I wakeup in the night I usually don't think about FILD, or if I do, I think I'm not tired enough to try it... and sleep 10 seconds later.

----------


## RosestreakAiri

I'm going to try this... I'm pretty new to lucid dreaming but I'll give it a try anyway.  :Cheeky:

----------


## kitty200049

This technique sounds realiable. It's the best I've heard so far. I just hope it works for me.

----------


## LimboCity

I read this just last night. Tried it this morning, AND IT WORKED =D

FILD - Finger Induced Lucid Dream - FIRST TIME - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

And this is the oldest active thread I've ever seen!

----------


## Brunor2

Nice, Limbo.
The good thing about FILD is that you can chain lots of LDs if you do it right. I chained 2 lucids and 1 semi-lucid last time, in a nap.
Gonna try this today again, set alarms, etc. I'll report tomorrow.

----------


## kitty200049

> The good thing about FILD is that you can chain lots of LDs if you do it right. I chained 2 lucids and 1 semi-lucid last time, in a nap.
> Gonna try this today again, set alarms, etc. I'll report tomorrow.



I've been trying FILD but it hasn't worked for me. Do you change-up the technique at all when you do it?

----------


## cmind

> I've been trying FILD but it hasn't worked for me. Do you change-up the technique at all when you do it?



Heh, my problem I've had the two times I've tried it is that it explodes me into SP so quick that I get scared and wake myself up.

----------


## Brunor2

> I've been trying FILD but it hasn't worked for me. Do you change-up the technique at all when you do it?



No. Read my last posts at the previous pages, you'll see what I do, the correct motion, etc.

I had nothing those days, I can't wake up and move my fingers, I always forget. This is pissing me off.

----------


## kitty200049

I've tried all of those things already, but thanks anyway. I'll just have to keep trying and eventually I'll get it.

----------


## Brunor2

> I've tried all of those things already, but thanks anyway. I'll just have to keep trying and eventually I'll get it.



I got it on my first try. The most important thing is timing, waking up during your REM.

----------


## cmind

Yeah, FILD works extremely well (at least, for getting into hard SP). It's just a matter of recognizing the right time to do it, not too early and not too late.

----------


## Brunor2

> Yeah, FILD works extremely well (at least, for getting into hard SP). It's just a matter of recognizing the right time to do it, not too early and not too late.



Exactly. But for me it's being harder to remember the technique, hehe. God, if everytime I woke up in the night or by my auto-snooze alarm I did FILD, I could be having multiple LDs each night, hehe.

----------


## Ayanizz

> Exactly. But for me it's being harder to remember the technique, hehe. God, if everytime I woke up in the night or by my auto-snooze alarm I did FILD, I could be having multiple LDs each night, hehe.



Had that too the first few nights (and believe me, I tried up to 3 times a night for a whole week:p), but apparently it's one more of those things that you have to get stuck in your head before you'll be able to pull it off. What actually did the trick 2 nights ago was waking up, but instead of staying in bed, like in the tutorial, just go to the toilet with the lights off or something, and use that time to remember that you were going to try FILD...

Maybe this works for you too, because I've noticed if I wake up and immediately start FILD, I'm going to be asleep before there's even 30 seconds past:p

----------


## Hailord65

Sorry if this has already been posted, but how well does this technique work with Wake Back To Bed, And is it better to wake up by alarm or drink a lot of water before bed?

----------


## Brunor2

> Sorry if this has already been posted, but how well does this technique work with Wake Back To Bed, And is it better to wake up by alarm or drink a lot of water before bed?



Did you read the OP ? It's not used with WBTB, it's used when you wake up in the middle of the night, don't move and do the technique.

----------


## Dahthla

I've been trying, it's hard to not move!

----------


## kitty200049

> I've been trying, it's hard to not move!




I know! I have to move for my alarm. And I have tried the alarm that goes off by itself, but every single time I accidentally move.

----------


## army0193

I'll try this technique tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Ayanizz

Let us know how it went, I might have another crack at it in the morning too :smiley:

----------


## ultranova

> F
> However, using this technique in the morning can often cause shorter LDs.



This doesn't match up with my knowledge, explain?

----------


## thomulf

You will have to move while turning an alarm off, drinking a lot before bed will make you have to go to the bathroom. An alarm (at an unusual time of the night) will make you feel REALLY tired hardly able to move, while a natural wake up will have you completely awake and full of energy the moment you wake up. You should choose the method more convenient for you.
Sorry but I have tried this and it never works for me- It is much the same prob i have with WILds really. I never know whether I should try an RC or it's too early- when I decide to RC I am awake and I regret doing it. I move my fingers very slightly as said and concentrate on the movement for [perceptional minute]. It never works- am I doing something wrong?

----------


## army0193

I keep on falling asleep! Any ideas on staying up. I think I will get up and go to the restroom and then try it.  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

i love this method (provided i do it right), things that screw me up are when i count instead of just estimating the time, or if i wake myself up to much. at 1st i thought i didnt need to rc since i could feel my brain shift to sleep with almost a cold electronic pulse, but then i got up and saw a whole bunch of spiky trees in my yard (which dont exist) and thought darn it didnt work... so the downside for me is stating it out in my room i guess.

----------


## Erii

totally doing this tonight if my DEILD fails
I'm excited  :smiley: 

but I'm sorta confused, I have an alarm that will automatically go off, so I won't need to move, but I move my finger but barely move them? don't think about anything, except I will RC in 30 seconds?

----------


## Dahthla

> totally doing this tonight if my DEILD fails
> I'm excited 
> 
> but I'm sorta confused, I have an alarm that will automatically go off, so I won't need to move, but I move my finger but barely move them? don't think about anything, except I will RC in 30 seconds?



Right, it's no more different than your DEILD, except the movement of the fingers is there to keep your mind occupied, and it may not be 30 seconds.

Just kinda go with it. And don't get excited.

----------


## Erii

> Right, it's no more different than your DEILD, except the movement of the fingers is there to keep your mind occupied, and it may not be 30 seconds.
> 
> Just kinda go with it. And don't get excited.



definitely.

----------


## Erii

I have a quick question, so is there even any like transition keys? do you just transition with little to no awareness of the transition?

----------


## Theoddone

> I have a quick question, so is there even any like transition keys? do you just transition with little to no awareness of the transition?



I dont think so... I keep doing rcs before I wake up.

----------


## prpt

I tried all night and I couldn't become lucid. Today morning after my mom wake up me I falld asleep again and when I woke up my hand was on my neck. I tried to move my fingers and I got an strange "view". My eyes become more "red" (inside) and I did a RC. I could breath and I don't know why but I was very calm. I stoped the RC and the image of my room and outside of it become a little bit lucid. Then I tried to move and I was sitting on my bed, so I thought if I wake up in my real body and it was morning why would it be night then? And "pum" I woke up from the dream. I don't care if it was short, I really liked it because I tried too much! 

So, thank you to all of you! I'm gonna practice more and more.  ::D:

----------


## Erii

ugh I fell asleep while doing this.
do sounds alter when doing this ?

----------


## TheDudeAbides

Ive been trying this tech the past couple days without success but im still hopeful...when you do your RC do you continue to move your fingers or stop moving them then RC?

Thanks

----------


## mark23

It may be that I just don't have a very good understanding of sleep schedules, but how is it that whenever you do this you are supposed to go right into a dream? Doesn't your body go in and out of REM sleep? So how would you know if you're falling asleep doing this during a REM period? Thanks.

----------


## Dahthla

The longer into the night you sleep the more frequent of REM sleep. So you should drink a lot of water then go to sleep so your body will wake you up to go to the restroom, your body will wake you up after a REM cycle and if it's late enough into your sleep after around 4-6 hours It will be right after a REM cycle and you should do it right then. Your REM cycles will be so close together that, when you wake up would be an optimal time to FILD. I usually go to sleep at 10:30 and wake up at 3:25 that is around 5 hours.

But, this is coming from a guy who knows a lot about it but has never done it  :Sad: .

----------


## reidster338

I tryed this last night to no avail.  I do realize though i miscalculated when my REM sleep would occur so that was most likely the problem.  I do have a question though.  If I have to reach over to a desk to turn my alarm off will that wake me up to much?  Tonight I'll try again and set my alarm 3 hours after I sleep instead of 4.5.  Wish me luck.

----------


## acnarm

I tried this technique with high hopes yesterday and... it worked!! I woke up in the middle of the night and started to do the finger movement. After about 30 secs or less i did a nose pinch reality check and found i could breathe! I was lucid, only problem is that by doing this technique you become lucid in the same room and in the same way you left it before sleeping. Because of this, you can easily mistake the dream to be reality and fall back to sleep. When i forced my eyes open i woke up for real, so yh i need to work on that lol. But this technique definitely works.

Also, i read some posts and some people are having problems with knowing when to do the finger movement. I think i may be able to help with that. When i woke up i tried to relax without doing anything to go back to sleep. I then started to get dizzy, and a falling/swirling sensation hit me. i then decided to do the movement during that dizzy/swirling/falling sensation and i instantly entered into a lucid state. I then did a reality check after the sensation had gone, and i was lucid.

----------


## Reamous

I found that when I do this technique, I feel dizzy as acnarm said, but then I hear a rushing in my ears like I'm falling through a tunnel. It's all really cool, and then I feel different and try to get out of bed without waking myself.

----------


## dfaz3

i tried this a couple of times last night but i was never tired enough for it to work

----------


## Candlelight

I'm going to try this tonight. The good thing about this is that when I get up to WILD, I can barely force myself out of bed so I just drop off again. With this though... :Shades wink:

----------


## Betterman

Tried this last night. 
Started moving my fingers and got into SP, but when I did, everything was black. I tried to visualize something, but it didn't work.
I was close though! I think it's really cool how you can feel the transition between stages of sleep.
Will keep trying and report back.

----------


## mooseantlers

do you have to sleep a few hours prior to the technique or is that just so you are tired? For example would it work if I went to bed really tired initially w o the waking up?

----------


## PerPle

Hi all, I have successfully performed this technique countless times. Before, my only reliable source of LDs was through DILD and that was sparse like once a month or less. Now, I can have LDs everyday if I really wanted to. I don't think you can perform this technique when you initially go to bed even if you're really tired. The best times for me are 4 to 6 hrs after I go to bed. I treat it like WILD because to me it kinda is.

----------


## Zeff

Seems like people are having a ton of success from this. I'll try it out tonight!
Here's hoping I get somewhere. =P

Edit: When I get up, I feel so not tired. -.-
Going to go at it again tonight!

----------


## Mewantmorpie

So, I wanted to attempt this technique, but I have no alarm clock that turns off by itself so I wanted to try auto suggestion. I expected it to take a few nights, but the first night of me saying the time i want to wake up a lot of times then going to sleep, I woke up exactly at that time. OFC it could have been a false awakening because I can't remember going back to sleep.  :tongue2:

----------


## apt2b

I've tried his method a few nights, all of which have ended up in me falling back asleep normally after forgetting why I woke up in the first place or not being able to fall asleep while moving my fingers. There have been certain circumstances that have hindered my attempts, so I'm hoping after a few more tries I'll have success.

----------


## Fedor

I would try this method but am scared about false awakenings and hallucinations.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

I have been studying this technique too here is some material i have read on it. namaste


Finger Induced Lucid Dream (FILD)
The FILD technique should be used when you can expect to go straight into a REM dream period. So it’s probably not worth trying this when you first go to bed. Instead set an alarm to wake yourself up during the night, or try the technique before having a nap in the afternoon. 

The Technique:
1. First of all just go to sleep as normal, if you can wake up naturally during the night great, if nto set yourself an alarm to go off after about 5 hours. This will make sure you’re at a point in your sleep cycle where you will be able to go directly into a REM period and also that you will still be feeling fairly tired so should have no problem falling back asleep quickly. 

2. Once you wake up, the first thing that should be on your mind is the FILD technique. Just relax, and try to go back to sleep exactly how you normally would. The goal here is to get to the point just before you fall back to sleep. Once you've reached this point, begin the FILD technique. This will probably happen very quickly if you still feel tired so don’t wait too long!

3. Now imagine that you are playing a piano using your index and middle finger with one hand. Your fingers are side by side on two keys. Now, press your index finger down, leaving your middle finger up. Next, press your middle finger down, and lift your index finger back up. Repeat this up and down motion.

4. Once you feel you have a comfortable rhythm with this motion, now imagine pressing the keys so lightly that they don't actually go down. (You can practice this on an actual piano or a computer keyboard - you should basically feel your muscles contract, but your fingers should hardly move)

5. Focus on this subtle movement. By directing your focus, you will be able to fall back asleep relatively quickly. Make sure you don’t try to count your finger movements or talk to yourself in your head as this will only wake you up. 

6. After about 30 seconds have passed (again don’t count just when you feel it has been about that long), take your other hand, and perform a reality check by pinching your nose and try to breath in. If you can, then you're dreaming! 

And that’s all there is to it! The technique works by keeping a part of your conscious mind active through the slight movement and your focus on it, not enough to keep you awake but enough to remember to do a reality check 30 seconds later which should be as soon as you enter the dream.

You can add to the effectiveness of this technique by practicing the movements while awake. Do both the light finger movements combined with a reality check 30 seconds later. This will help build up an association between the two in your brain so it becomes a natural habit to follow through the finger motion with a reality check.

----------


## Alpha502

I'm going to try this soon.
When I first found out about false awakenings, I never wanted that to happen because I would probably freak out and wake up.
I'll just have to deal with that, then. XD

----------


## Cethulsus

lol dont listen to the people telling you to shorten this. Most of the good tutorials are long, anways, so it's stupid just to shorten this because some nobrain can't manage to read a page of text.
Looks interesting, anyhow! I'll try it tonight ::D: 

I usually go to bed around 3 Am, and im super tired, so I think I'll have that down.

----------


## StaySharp

Well this tutorial is... long? Don't think so. I made posts that were LITERALLY 30 times as big on other forums. It's a nice and short tutorial one can zip through within 2-3 minutes, to me it seems to be a pretty effective technique as well, as strange as it did seem to me upon first hearing it. I didn't had any success so far but I felt that using this technic brought me pretty close to a shift of consciousness.

----------


## Orgun

Looking forward to using this technique tonight, hopefully it will give me my first LD.

----------


## GypsyDiver

So. I used this technique last night. I thought, why not, because I pretty much wake up five hours after falling asleep anyway, like clockwork.  
Sure enough, last night I woke up. It was a little later than usual, though; the sun was already rising and my cats were making noises in the other room. Anyway, I went to bed and really focused on my fingers after letting myself drift into a state of deep sleepiness. I tried a first RC and nothing happened.  But I continued trying just once (against the poster's wishes, I'm aware) and I think it actually worked! My left hand, the one that wasn't tapping, started to feeling REALLY tingly and numb. And my vision went a little whitish and I became warm.  I got really excited, hoping it was working, but I wanted to hold out a little more. (The poster said full body tingles, so I waited for them.) But something happened and it broke me out of it; I think my boyfriend moved (but don't tell him that, he's be disappointed if he thought it was his fault.) 
But I really think I got close last night, so I'm definitely trying again!

----------


## Killing

Oh, this seems really easy (compared to WILD and some others..), I can't wait to try it tonight  :wink2: . Maybe this will do the trick and get me my first LD.

----------


## Munstaan

Hey I've FILDed before and I love the technique! its just that it is somewhat unclear? anyone up to revise this?  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## MissLucy

..does this bypass the hallucinations? I want to LD on command (or pretty much on command), but WILDs are a no-no for me as my hallucinations tend to be very frightening and regularly scare the dream-state right out of me. I'm paranoid and have a mild form of Bipolar Disorder (nothing too serious, don't worry, I'm not some silent murderer or something lol), just saying that I already have an altered state of mind to begin with. My hallucinations are the reason I sometimes simply fear the process of falling asleep, so if I can bypass the hallucinations, I'm desperate to try it!

----------


## Fedor

I think this method completely skips the hallucinations.  I will give it a try.  I two am scared of hallucinations hence I avoid traditonal wilds.  This is somewhat a wild but not nearly as scary imo.

----------


## MissLucy

I've tried this method, and thought I'd failed so I went to sleep as normal, experienced some mild hallucinations (colour swirls and some shapes but that was it, no sounds due to *I think* music playing in the background) and realised I was having a WILD (might have been a FILD without me knowing, how sneaky!  :tongue2:  ) so I just let the colours and shapes be and boom I woke up, did a RC and I was in fact dreaming  ::D:

----------


## ryndisher

For you guys who forget what to do when you wake up i just had a stroke of genius! (At least if you have an ipod) Get the 12,24 Alarm Clock from the app store and set the alarm for an auto snooze after 10 seconds. Record yourself saying Do a FILD and then set that as the alarm. Problem Solved... I think. Im trying that tonight.

----------


## MissLucy

..are you telepathic or something? I was just saying to my friend (irl) that I keep forgetting to do a FILD when I wake up in the middle of the night XD

----------


## ryndisher

> ..are you telepathic or something? I was just saying to my friend (irl) that I keep forgetting to do a FILD when I wake up in the middle of the night XD



Only on Mondays...

----------


## ryndisher

Lets call it a CAN-FILD

----------


## MissLucy

I use music to make me conscious when I happen to wake up between dreams, not an actual alarm.. ..because those moments are hard to catch, and I wouldn't want to ruin a perfectly good Lucid Dream by breaking it off by a badly timed alarm ^^;

----------


## Djenriquez07

FILD works wonders with me getting me into SP, then completing WILD. Its worked about 70% of the time I try, then from there the LD occurs. 

I do caution: this produced 2 LDs for me so far, both started out in FAs, but thats probably because its an incredibly vivid WILD. Theres no FILDing without WILDing. If you can get over your fear, the rewards are breath-taking.

----------


## MissLucy

> FILD works wonders with me getting me into SP, then completing WILD. Its worked about 70% of the time I try, then from there the LD occurs. 
> 
> I do caution: this produced 2 LDs for me so far, both started out in FAs, but thats probably because its an incredibly vivid WILD. Theres no FILDing without WILDing. If you can get over your fear, the rewards are breath-taking.



..actually, I think that's what happened to me too, only I didn't know I was going to have to WILD after FILD. Good thing my intuition did it spontaneously for me  :wink2:

----------


## boomaster1999

I had my first LD using this technique but it was more dild because I fell asleep and just appeared in my room and did a reality check and was dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

I'd call that a FAlse Awakening, not a DILD, because you induced it while awake. It was your intention to have a lucid dream. Congrats, btw! I had my first induced lucid dream using this method too ^^ I'm now comfortably WILDing, though!

----------


## Icebreeze

Do you experience sleep paralysis while doing this? I hope not as much as WILD. . . oh, and does it matter if you open your eyes for a while when you wake up? I have a terrible memory, so I'm thinking of pasting a note to the ceiling for me to see.

----------


## xAJx

I tried this attempt three times all resulting in a fail.  :Sad: 

Attempt 1: Thursday night
I had insomnia this night, so I had barely enough time to get into REM.
Im not sure if this counts as a legitimate attempt.

Attempt 2: Friday night
I woke up, but I forgot how to turn off my alarm for 10 minutes so I was just sitting there thinking "wat i do"
So this wasn't a legitimate attempt either.

Attempt 3: Sat night ( last night )
I tried , and it was normal, but I just lay there tapping my fingers and I then RC'ed in like 1 minute but it still never happened so I kept trying at it but still. My alarm was at a normal time, it was at 6:30 and fell asleep at 2 or so... So I tried again at 7:20 but still no luck.

----------


## roland3tr

Well I tried it last night with a success (2 LDs)  ::D:  I went to bed at 1.30, set my alarm to 05.30. Woke up when the alarm went off, I didn't move at all. My hand was under my pillow. I just began doing the finger movements, just focusing on them. After a minute later I experienced that usual shift I feel when I WILD. By the time that happened I already knew I was there, thus I didn't even do an RC. I just got out of the bed eyes closed and tried to gain my vision. After that I flew out of my window. 

I think and I'm really sure of that, this method by itself induces FAs. So do an RC no matter what. My second LD blew my mind because of that. Not the dream itself but the transition to it. I woke up naturally at the morning. I began doing the finger movements and I was sure I was awake. I didn't feel anything, but I wanted to do an RC no matter what. I did it and it worked. I was shocked because I was pretty sure that I was awake.

So far so good  ::D:

----------


## roland3tr

Second try, 3 LDs. By the way this method also broke my dryspell.

----------


## Kerkz

Thanks gonna try this tonight, how many times did you try this before you were in a lucid dream?

----------


## roland3tr

It happened on my first try.

----------


## HiddenVoid

So far, this method allowed me to have a very long and vivid dreams (which im happy about because i couldnt remember any before.) , but no LDs yet. I actually had a partial one, but it was extremely unstable so i woke up immediately. Will keep on trying and report later on.

----------


## WhiteWolf

I just wanna thank Hagwart for giving me two Lucid's in the same night after a very long time. You pretty much saved me from giving up lucid dreaming because of the frustration I was having with it. FILD will be the only technique that I will use from now on.

----------


## namone

Trying this tonight.

----------


## Aerotactics

Will have to try, but i find myself counting before bed out of random sometimes. So, could this technique cause you to dream in reality? It seems like, if you were moments before sleep, you could be dreaming AND just get out of bed while dreaming, like a deep daydream. Then maybe I could just spawn stuff in my house or whatever...IDK.

----------


## Dzhaz

It defiantly works. BUT transition is not visible you can not feel it!!!!. No noise or vibration or something. Just do RC even if you dead suer you are not dreaming. Do RC and be surprised :smiley:  I read in this thread that you are not supposed to move. I got up went to kitchen back to bed and in 5 minutes i am in another reality. In my opinion it's timing and correct finger movement what is count for success. I hardly  move my fingers while trying to feel my phantom's fingers . My level of experience close to zero. 
*So anyone can do it*. Do not give up

----------


## Aeolus

This thread is so motivational, I'm going to try this out until I get it right, I'm a newbie and it sounds simpler than other methods.

----------


## Dzhaz

With FILD you may be in dream in one minute or less. So movements to make RC is not a problem. Another very important  point is that you do finger movements and you feel wide awake tossing from one side to other thinking how it's ruining your SP BUT you are in a dream already. DO RC check only that way you know you are in dream Because *it is so real*.

----------


## Aeolus

Okay I failed. Went to bed at around 11:00, and naturally woke up at 12:30, 3:30, and 4:55, the only time I felt tired was at 4:55, but the alarm that was meant to wake me up rang five minutes later and ruined that. Oh well, mondays. Trying again today.

----------


## Mancon

> Okay I failed. Went to bed at around 11:00, and naturally woke up at 12:30, 3:30, and 4:55, the only time I felt tired was at 4:55, but the alarm that was meant to wake me up rang five minutes later and ruined that. Oh well, mondays. Trying again today.



 :Sad:  Keep trying! Hopefully you will have more success today  :smiley:

----------


## Aeolus

Alarm didn't wake me up. But I was close in the morning, I woke up naturally.

----------


## DreamGuy

Every time I try this I fall asleep. :Sad:

----------


## kris9995

Nice tutorial. I'm gonna try this technique tonight  :wink2:

----------


## cclav64

I tried but I don't think I was tired enough. :Sad:  Will try again tonight though. How subtle are your finger movements when you do it??

----------


## DreamGuy

Well it worked.
I woke up in the middle of the night and did the finger movements. I pinched my nose and I could breathe! But... I was sick that day and for some reason I felt so tired in the dream that I didn't even get out of bed. I was just like "oh i'm dreaming,whatever". The dream ended when i closed my eyes to sleep again.

----------


## enak101

I was thinking of trying this, I'll do some regular WILD attempts and some of these a go. The idea of FA just seems good to me. Good starting place for a dream.

----------


## lololee

Do the fingers have to be necessarily under a pillow or..?

----------


## cp8765

> ..Does it matter the speed fingers are moving?
> -Such as super fast left & right & left & right or a walking tempo



I'm interested in that, too. Which speed works best?

----------


## eMCLucid

I've found that after 6 hours of sleep, I'm not tired enough to fall asleep while doing the finger movements.  Has anyone had better experience with, perhaps, 4 1/2 hours or even 3 hours into sleeping?

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> I've found that after 6 hours of sleep, I'm not tired enough to fall asleep while doing the finger movements.  Has anyone had better experience with, perhaps, 4 1/2 hours or even 3 hours into sleeping?



I waited 6 hours too and I was unable to fall back asleep.  Seeing as this technique only works if you are tired and can fall asleep quickly, I will try doing it earlier.

----------


## EoToMo

Sleep Paralysis?

----------


## kwill1995

Hi, I'm new to the forums.

Two days ago, I learned about lucid dreaming and I came across the FILD technique. This seems to be the most promising for a beginner. The past two nights, I tried it and completely failed both times. The first time, I was too excited to sleep properly, and when my alarm went off, I was to awake to do the technique. The second night, I tried to do the water technique, but I tossed and turned too much and woke myself up. I set an alarm for later in the night, and when I woke up and did the technique, I started to get the tiniest tingling feeling in my moving fingers, but my RC failed. I hope to get my first LD tonight.

I have very poor dream recall; I can remember 2 dreams per month at the max. Is this a big problem? Would I be able to remember a lucid dream better than a non-lucid dream?

----------


## Milliecake

> I have very poor dream recall; I can remember 2 dreams per month at the max. Is this a big problem? Would I be able to remember a lucid dream better than a non-lucid dream?



That's slightly worrying because while you might remember a good lucid more than any old non-lucid, it's possible you're not remembering when you do actually lucid dream!

I would recommend starting a dream journal to improve recall. It can also improve chances of lucid dreaming...and remembering those dreams  :smiley:

----------


## paperplane

I will try this for a week or so, seems like a powerful technique. I'm just hoping my RC will work. The nose check did not work in my previous DILDs.. But I read about a motionless "nose plug" where you trying to breath while closing the air flow the same way as you do when swallowing. Maybe that works better. And, I guess it dosent matter that much if I'll check too early, since I don't  have to move my arm to RC.

----------


## Sycrat

Hey everybody, I'm new to LD and new here, so give me a little slack if I get any terms wrong or I do anything wrong..

My first attempt at LDing last night started (at around 11:30pm) with me laying on my back, focusing on my breathing, and counting my breaths (I don't remember what this is called, or if I'm doing it right!) After a while of this (I think I got up to about 90), I don't feel like I fell asleep, but I just remember I started forgetting to count, and I went back to not focusing.

Again, I don't feel like I went to sleep, but I looked up and it was already 1:30am. I remembered about FILD (but it seems I didn't have the technique quite right), and decided to give that a go. 

I laid still on my back and started barely moving my fingers up and down (muscle movements only). Now I don't think I was tired enough for this when I started, but after a while I started feeling a slight tingling starting in my fingers, and occasionally travelling through my whole body. It was a strange sensation that I don't think I've felt before. While laying there I did think it was strange, but I couldn't see anything, I just had the tingling feeling, still moving my fingers.

After the full body tingling happened a couple of times (lasting about 5 - 10 seconds each) I started seeing flashes of new surroundings (I think I was in a well lit cave) that lasted probably around 5 seconds but weren't very vivid (could barely see it, but could clearly see flickering between nothing and the new surroundings).

All I remember after a little bit of that is rolling over and falling asleep reasonably quickly but not FILDing (I think I got frustrated). Now that I'm recalling this, that was probably the best time to start  :Cheeky: 

At some point I remember my neck feeling really tight/stiff and my breathing becoming difficult.

Again, I'm new so sorry for any stupid questions, but is the full body/finger tingling relevant? I don't think I was dreaming (I couldn't see anything), and could feel my cat laying on me breathing, but the tingling was definitely new to me.

On another note, my body (arms in particular) feels extremely heavy this morning, related? Should I keep noticing things like this? Or am I just seeing things because I want something to happen?

Any suggestions for what to do when seeing the new surroundings? I think I got excited when I realised what I was seeing and it immediately went away.

Sorry for the long post! I'm really interested in this, so I'd love to hear any suggestions that you have for me or any more insight into my night last night  :smiley:

----------


## itsok

Hello i'm trying to help you, although i tried it once, and didnt bacame lucid ,but i was pretty close as u were too.U dont need to wait this long,after u felt the sensation(in my case it was strong voice hallutination-ill write my experience in the end of the post)
u need to do an rc.Even if u r pretty sure u r still awake, do that, u may be surprised.And u dont need to ly on ur back,most people-as me, fall asleep the most difficult position on the back.Ly on ur favorite pos, for example on ur stomac.(where u usually fall asleep at the fastest way..

So here is my report, it was 2 nights ago.I was very tired when i get to bed at the night(first time), so i read here, u need to wake at the the middle of the night, or early mourning.But i tried when i get to bed after my day, coz why not?If i fail i'll wake up thanks to my alarm settings on my phone, at the middle of the night.
I was waiting about 5-10 mins with closed eyes, and pay attantion to my state of the "falling asleep extra easy and fast".When i reached this(i usually feel vibration front of my closed eyes), starting my movements of my fingers(Very important i think, to do it really gently, so u dont need to lift up your fingers, i did that way.I just put my palm under my pillow, and started the two fingers pushing(like someone said pages before, pretend u press rapitadly two buttons on a keyboard.)
I did this couple of mins i guess, and i've heard a freaking loud noise in my ears from close distance.(it was like someone pull back a string of a reed and release.It was so interesting, but the problem is my head was jolted lol.And this experience and  sudden movement of my 
head wakes me up totally.But i was glad, coz this is a good signe it will maybe work for me too.
I 've had noise hallutinations before, but lot more years ago, while i did the wild, it was pretty long time ago, i started to forget how it feels, until this time.Will keep trying until i turn into fales awakening. :smiley: 

EDIT.Ok i didnt answered all of ur question, so..
If u dont see anything does not mean u are still awake.As i read(all the pages), this tech ended up with false awakening.So if u still see the darkness, do the reality check, maybe u r already in the dream lucid.After this u can imagine ur room(while ur eyes still shutted down), or change the night-time, to daylight. i dunno it is just my theory depending to the others experience, coz i couldnt get the successfuly RC yet)
And yes, when it happened this to me 2 nights ago, and after couple of hours of sleep, i felt my legs really heavy, just went back to sleep without the fild.
But i will working on it, couse i can wake up in the middle of the night when i sugerate into my head.
But i think if u r really tired, u can get this ld with this tech, without setting alarm to wake you up.

----------


## bluremi

This worked for me last night, combination of CAN-WILD and FILD, let's call it CAN-FILD (Custom Alarm Noise - Finger Induced Lucid Dream). This is my fourth lucid dream, ever, even though I have been trying for years. I think the trick is to get the timing and the details correct. I had quite a long lucid dream, had no trouble with waking up right away. Below are details of how I got it to work so that it may benefit others who are struggling.

*Alarm Clock*
I have a droid phone, and it use it as my alarm to wake me up in the morning. I use a distinctive piercing alarm to get out of bed. The exact ring tone is not important, it's the math problems i have to solve to turn it off. I have been conditioned to wake the f!ck up when I hear this alarm because it doesn't go away until I do a few math problems on my phone. I do this because otherwise I have the problem others have evinced on this thread, where you sleepily shut off the alarm and fall unconscious again without noticing, or sleep through it.
I got the app *Alarm Clock Xtreme Free*, and programmed the alarm to slowly rise to full volume over 10 seconds, then stay there for 5 seconds before auto-snoozing for 11 minutes. That means the alarm slowly gains volume and rings for 15 seconds, not jarring me awake and causing me to move. If it doesn't wake me up it goes off again after 11 minutes, then just loops that way forever.

*Timing*
Went to sleep at 11:30 and set the alarm for 4 hours later, 3:30AM. I was actually woken by the auto-snooze alarm at around 4:30, so that's 5 hours of sleep. I imagine this will be different for most people so this setup takes the guesswork out of it. Eventually you WILL wake up with this great app.

*Technique*
Upon hearing the alarm I lay still and did not get excited. Imagine if the alarm just meant it was time for you to do your homework, about that level of arousal. I did not start thinking of all the stuff I would do in my dream, I didn't even think about dreaming. Empty mind, concentrate on your fingers. I woke up on my back with my dominant hand on my stomach. This is the hand I practiced twitching my fingers with, so I used it even though it wasn't where I'd prefer (on my side or under my pillow). I twitched the fingers very gently, almost too little to move. I did not count the seconds, just focused on getting the motion right for moment to moment. I did this until I heard a faint buzzing in my ears and a mild sense of dislocation. In retrospect this may have taken 10-20 secnods, max. Again, I did not track the time or count anything.
I lifted my other hand to my nose and tried to breathe, success. I opened my eyes and was in my room, but everything was very gray and indistinct.

I imagine this is where most people wake up. A great thing to do is to deepen the reality of the dream by palpating your surroundings. I looked down at my bedspread and started looking at it up close and feeling it with my hands, moving constantly and not focusing on a single spot for more than a split second. Basically crawling over it like looking for fleas. Within a few seconds my vision became crystal clear and my surroundings solidified. From there I had a very fun lucid dream, it lasted around 10 minutes I think since when I came out of it my alarm clock was about to ring again.


Great technique, can't wait to try it again. If you sleep with someone and can't bother them with your bloody alarm ringing every ten minutes throughout the night, get a comfortable pair of in-ear headphones and wear those to sleep. They sell stuff out there that you can wear without end and not hurt your ears.

----------


## itsok

Well done, report back if u still find this tech working.I say that because i red lot of forum about this technique, and many ppl said that, it was worked for him for the very first time when he tried that and never again.It is so interresting.But i found that too, when i first tried this tech it was half a success coz i heard a loud noise in my ears(as u can read the post upper yours).So it was hopeful.But since then i tried this tech about 4-5 times with no results.I keep on to try it.

----------


## bluremi

Now that I have what seems to be a working plan I will try this tech every night that I can, for a while, and I will post about my successes and failures if they are germane to this thread.

----------


## matiasve

Im rather new to lucid dreaming and would like to use this technique to get my first few lucid dreams  :smiley: 
But I have some questions regarding the actual method:
1) How important is it to sleep 4-5 hours before trying this? Can I use this technique after or before sleeping?
2) Am I going to experience hallucinations or sounds or sleep paralysis?
3) While trying these kind of things I get really nervous ( heart beating a lot faster etc) and I'm sure that is what kept me from 
getting LD's ... is there a way to 'calm down' or relax before or while using this technique like slowly breathing etc?

Im really happy I found this forum and especially this technique! It looks really promissing  :smiley:

----------


## Warique

This seems like an extremely long post for such a simple technique. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the extent of this method would appear to be:

When you are just about to fall asleep at any point during the night, move your index and middle fingers like you are playing the piano. After a while (anywhere between 10 seconds and 5 minutes) do a nose-plug reality check.

2 sentences. Is it really that simple? I know there are a few finer details, but is there something I'm missing?

----------


## bluremi

> This seems like an extremely long post for such a simple technique. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the extent of this method would appear to be:
> 
> When you are just about to fall asleep at any point during the night, move your index and middle fingers like you are playing the piano. After a while (anywhere between 10 seconds and 5 minutes) do a nose-plug reality check.
> 
> 2 sentences. Is it really that simple? I know there are a few finer details, but is there something I'm missing?



If you're lucky it will really be that simple for you, other people have difficulty with different details like:

- How to make sure you are sleepy enough
- How much to move your fingers
- How fast to move your fingers
- What mental state you need while moving your fingers
- What to do when your reality check fails (meaning you are dreaming)

----------


## ExtraSour

Im gonna try this technique tonight ill comment on here if it works

----------


## ExtraSour

Well i gave it a couple days to try the technique and i jsut couldnt pull it off im gonna try it again for a few more days and see how it goes.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Gonna try this tonight. I can give you a tip for you guys: instead of doing nose pinch reality check, you can try a really subtle one:
Try to look upwards with your eyes as it's possible. If you feel anything that doesn't let you look higher, it means IT IS NOT a dream. If you don't feel anything it means you're in a dream. It's great because you don't need to move.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Yeah you guessed it right, it didn't work. I bet it was because I didn't wake up from REM state, I woke up from NREM state.

The suprising part here, is that I woke up naturally 3 minutes before alarm clock! I don't know if it was accident. 
I never give up, will also try this again! I don't remember any obvious FAs, but I feel like I had one.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Yeah I tried it again. When the alarm ringed, I didn't feel like I'm waking up from sleep, I felt like I was lying there for some time and then alarm ringed. I bet it was the space between dreams. If I would notice that I'm kinda awake, I could do a DEILD. Anyway, I quickly turned off the alarm, I said to myself, well, I think I'm too awake. Let's relax a bit. I closed my eyes, and you probably know what happened next. I *instantly* fell asleep. Today is new year, I will be awake for a lot of time, so I'll try a WILD.

----------


## dreamer7

could u not just have your TV or radio playing softly in the background? dont listen to it but u should still be able to tell if it turns off... if u are in a dream it should sound like its been turned off.. right?

----------


## DarkStaid

> could u not just have your TV or radio playing softly in the background? dont listen to it but u should still be able to tell if it turns off... if u are in a dream it should sound like its been turned off.. right?



Interesting insight dreamer7, you would think that might be the case however the sounds you hear when your asleep don't necessarily turn off, infact quite often I've had music playing all night (or audio tapes about lucid dreaming) in which I have recalled in a dream, noticed and became lucid. It's like when you are completely concentrated on something like reading or playing a game and there's other noises in the room which you physically hear but pay no attention to, when a friend or parent is shouting to you but you 'ignore' them subconsciously you would do the contrary of this  :wink2:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Dreaming is about disconnecting from the physical world, external stimulus will keep you closer to the physical world so no.

----------


## Matt1

FILD definitely works. I did it last night. It was a short dream, but with stabilization and practice, that can be fixed. It's cool how seamless and imperceptible the transition from awake to dream was. I recommend doing it when very sleepy and likely to fall back asleep quickly. It is a great anchor for WILD I think.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> FILD definitely works. I did it last night. It was a short dream, but with stabilization and practice, that can be fixed. It's cool how seamless and imperceptible the transition from awake to dream was. I recommend doing it when very sleepy and likely to fall back asleep quickly. It is a great anchor for WILD I think.



FILD is a WILD itself.

----------


## Matt1

I haven't been able to get success since then with this technique. I think the problem is that subconsciously it's harder to fall asleep (with lucidity) when you KNOW the method works. Even a little anticipation or excitement will kill a WILD I think, since it keeps you wide awake in reality. I will keep trying.

----------


## Ginsan

Why can't I visualise? I would prefer to imagine I'm doing something to someone with those two fingers to a certain someone ^^

----------


## Marko88

I tried last night and i fall asleep, i read where he said to try finger movement when we are near to the point to fall asleep, how to recognize when i close to fall asleep? I always pass out..

----------


## Matt1

I wake up during the night via alarm and do the technique immediately, otherwise I fall back asleep always sooner than I think.

----------


## Mikesleepfallow

Can you do it in the Afternoon

----------


## nbd

I'm looking for a way to do FILD without waking my wife. I was thinking I can use my rem dreamer mask with high intensity flashes so it will wake me up when I'm in REM mode to do the FILD.

Anyone tried this? Do you think it will work ? Is it a good idea to be awaken at the beginning of the REM cycle to do FILD? I understand that one needs to be very tired. Not sure REM situation is tired phase of sleep which will allow FILD to work. What do you think?

----------


## Rozollo

Has anyone tried this in a nap?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Question: the idea here is to enter a dream, and find you're still wiggling your fingers, and then do the RC.

BUT: won't you "spawn" in the dream version of your bed, naked?
I have had lucid episodes that start in my bed, but I can never escape a location that is pitch black while laying down practically naked...

----------


## xjonnyxminerx

SOMEONE HELP. I keep trying this, and then I just fall asleep. Like I do my finger movements then i just fall asleep and forget to do a reality check because i am asleep!! What should i do!

----------


## Shantak

I've been attempting this for a few days as I have the right sleeping pattern for it. So far I've not managed to pull it off (either fell asleep to soon or couldn't sleep with it) I think I need to get used to it though and should be able to do it.

But on a couple of these failed attempts, I then dreamt of using FILD and have produced pretty good lucids out of it (I guess its easy to get into a dream from FILD if I'm already in one!). Does anyone else get this? Dreaming of doing FILD all the way through after failing to initialise it before sleep? The end results are still the same really, I'm getting lucid from it so I'm happy  :smiley: 

And a little question. I find it hard to move my middle finger by an unnoticable amout, I tend to jerk it about 5mm, I can do it though if this finger is gently resting on my thumb, it gives me that little resistance I need. Would the sensation on my thumb of my finger pressing on it cause any problems or stop it working?

----------


## MaestroKitty

I always stay up way too late and get REALLY tired so I'll try this then.

----------


## LDreamN00b

Let me get this straight, and correct me if I'm wrong. First, go to bed, then wake up during REM. Immediately shut off your alarm if you use one and lay back down. When you're about to fall asleep, start the finger moving. After about 30 seconds (not counting), do a nose reality check. What do you do if the reality check fails and you can breath? That's really the only part I don't know about. Thanks.

----------


## Paupao

*Story of Success!*

Hello everyone, I just signed up to thank Hargarts and the other members here who posted and contributed their ideas and experiences which led to me achieving my very first LD  ::banana::  and I would like to share the whole thing detailing the steps I did before and while I was in LD state.

*Preparation:*
I read almost everything from this thread, prepared myself on what to do before and what I should do when I get there, some details are still not quite clear to me such as "how will I know when to actually start tapping my fingers?", "how should I know when to actually do the nose RC?" and some other things. So basically my game plan to trigger LD was: sleep normally> wake up after a few hours> do the finger tapping thingy> RC, and if I successfully get there I should: calm down> let the dream stabilize> use my 5 senses in the dream to prolong the LD as I have read in atkins513's guide.

*Execution and 1st Fail:*
I slept around 2am after gaming in my laptop, laying on my back with a pillow on my left arm and a thick blanket covering my whole body, I think I became overly excited in using the FILD as soon as I get to sleep even though the others have already mentioned that it is near impossible to do it just before you actually start sleeping. So I positioned myself in a relaxed manner and thought to myself "when should I start tapping my fingers?" and when I felt like I was about to slip off to lala land, I started some light and relaxed tapping, but what happened was as soon as I fell asleep I feel my fingers stop tapping then by instinct I will wake up to remind myself to resume tapping, I did some nose RC's just to be sure but I was still awake and did the same procedure for about 3 more tries and all failed. So I gave up trying to initiate LD right off the bat and just though that I will do it the next time I wake up just as instructed by Hargarts.

*2nd Attempt, Fail:*
I woke up around 7am and reminded myself of the steps that I should take. So I started tapping but something feels off, I was so focused on the things I should do which kept me awake more than I wanted to. I did some nose RC's here and there just to make sure but I was awake, after trying for 4 times I thought to myself that maybe I was not tired enough or I was too focused on what to do which kept me awake and unable to sleep. I got up and tried to do some breathing exercises to prep myself up again for sleep.

*3rd Attempt, Success:*
After that annoying 2nd attempt I went again for a third try. I woke up normally but I did not even bother to look at the time, just as soon as I awoke I relaxed myself up without opening my eyes nor moving too much and immediately started tapping my fingers, this time my pillow was on my right arm side and my hand on top of it, this time I was not thinking of any thing I just proceeded on tapping lightly on the pillow and just focused whatever I can to just the motion of tapping (I guess my 2nd attempt served as a trial and practice) and this is when the magic happened  :Oh noes: 

*The Transition???:*
I'll try to describe it as best as I can, during that time I can still "feel" myself tapping and I can still feel my body laying down, but the feel of the bed, the pillow and the blanket started to disappear, which was replaced by my whole body "tingling and mildly vibrating" around, like one part will vibrate while the other will feel tingly then it moves around randomly. At this point I was like "holy sh*t is this finally it" I tried to calm myself up and let this experience unfold by itself. After the wild ride subsided a bit I decided to do a nose RC just to be sure, so I moved my right hand to reach my nose, pinched it and tried to breathe... voila! I can, in my mind I was like "so this is what the other guys were talking about this nose RC thingy". Right about this point I was certain that I have succeeded in being aware in a dream, so I thought about my preparation list as to what I should do next now that I am here.

*Attempt in Controlling the Dream:*
First I did was to assess my surroundings, I am aware that I am still in the laying position. So I looked around and saw nothing, it's dark but not pitch black... Feels more like empty or blank, then I though "I need a light" but I was not sure on how to do it since it's my first LD experience. I tried shouting "stabilize" but actually did nothing, good thing I recalled some advice here in the forums that you can command the dream itself, so I raised my hand pointing my finger upward and shouted in a commanding voice "I need a light up here", then just like magic things started "coming" up it seemed like some "blank" parts of the dream moved away a little bit to finally show a ceiling of some sort, then a bulb in the middle and shone a very weak light. It was still quite dim around even with the light so I commanded "more! brighter! as bright as the morning sun!". Then I saw some bright lights coming from my left side like the sun rising and its light shining onto a newly formed window, then slowly my surroundings started forming up like watching a painting reveal itself, it was so cool... And at the time I can feel myself being lifted up in a standing position and I thought "well that solves the how I should get up part" and was led to the window where most of my LD took place.

*The Lucid Dream:*
It was like victorian old english setting and architecture (I dunno why I'm here, I'm asian  :Sad:  ), on my window view on the right side was more of like a forest, middle side shows old english houses built closely near each other and the majority of the right side was a beach, a small port and the open ocean. Almost everything in view was vivid, crystal clear reality thing (I was trying to contain my excitement). The window is fairly wide, like 2 people can view out at the same time, it has iron grills styled to hold small flower pots and the upper part of the grills has some vines which crawled up, it also seemed like I was in an elevated floor, more like the 3rd floor of the house      then suddenly a small midget kind of being (similar to the guy in monopoly games with the old english gentleman getup) just sat on the window on my right side started talking to me as if it was natural and expected for him to be there. He went about on greeting and congratulating me on my successful attempt on getting there and told me to prep up as he will give me a tour of the places around. I actually spoke to the guy and said "wow it is my first time to have an LD and I already got myself a guide", then I told him that I should do some basic "stabilizing/prolonging" exercises before we go outside. So as atkins513's guide advised, I tried to initiate my 5 senses in the dreamworld. I took my attention to a plank of wood under the flower pots holding them on the grills, as I looked at it it was fairly worn out due to time and possible due to weathering, chipped out a small piece felt its texture and I tried to break it down to smaller pieces, then took a whiff and as expected it smelled like moist old wood. Then took my attention to the beach outside where I can feel a light breeze and actually smell the ocean and hear the waves, I can also hear people bustling about below. It was a very peaceful and relaxing moment, I took some time to savor it all and silently celebrate my success.

*The Pull Back to Reality:*
Just as when I finally decided to go with the midget to do some sight seeing outside, I remembered one more advice on prolonging the LD and it was rubbing my hands together, and I though "yea why not do another prolonging exercise", and as an extra precaution I told the midget to remind me every now and then to do it again. Then I clasp my hands together, on the first rub something felt off... It did not feel like I rubbed my hand, more like I rubbed a pillow... the moment that I thought about "pillow" everything started to fade away, and I thought "oh sh*t, I am waking up", then as an act of desperation to stay on the LD I continued to rub my hands and I suddenly woke up with my right hand rubbing on the pillow and my left hand rubbing on the bed... Damn, I think I actually used my physical hands when I did the rubbing thingy... But when the experience finally sunk in, I was so happy at my success... Although I failed a few times I still managed to do it on the same day!  ::banana::  The whole experience felt like a good 5-10 minutes including the time I was trying to stabilize the "dream field"  :Cheeky: 


Well probably everyone who was reading this went TL;DR, I just wanted to share the experience and give details as much as I could so maybe I could help others that are having problems with the FILD technique. I'm excited to try it again later tonight and practice on how to stabilize and prolong the LD more, probably no more hand rubbing though.  :Cheeky:  Thanks again Hargarts for the simple yet effective FILD! Good luck guys and sorry again for the long post!

----------


## FryingMan

Pretty frickin awesome first LD!    Keep at 'em!

----------


## Xanous

I've read mention of this a lot and I finally gave it a try a few nights ago. I thought it would offer a different experience than my usual WILD but I found it kept me way too awake. I eventually rolled over and just went into non lucid sleep due to boredom. I plan to keep at it though. I think this method shows some promise if perfected.

----------


## FryingMan

FILD seems similar in nature to the rhythmic approach (clapping hands, walking, swinging a sword) mentioned recently on DV.

FILD also keeps me awake, but so does classical WILD.    With a new anchor, you need probably to find the new balance of attention/relaxation.   What's your classical WILD success rate like? (And what's your usual WILD anchor?)

----------


## Tradl3s

Can this technique be done as you go to bed given that you are tired enough?

----------


## Xanous

> FILD seems similar in nature to the rhythmic approach (clapping hands, walking, swinging a sword) mentioned recently on DV.
> 
> FILD also keeps me awake, but so does classical WILD.    With a new anchor, you need probably to find the new balance of attention/relaxation.   What's your classical WILD success rate like? (And what's your usual WILD anchor?)



I usually use LaBerge's twin body tech. It seems like I have to awaken partially in SP for DEILD to work so its really hit and miss for me anyway. I still haven't perfected any one tech. However I did have a success a few nights ago. It was an interesting feeling initially. Ill have to play with it more.

----------


## Suck4Luck

Going to try this tonight...... wish me "Luck"...

----------


## successer777

Tried this last night.  Went to bed at 12:00.  Woke up at about 6:00, naturally.  I then remembered to try the FILD.  So I did.  I failed at getting lucid because I tried the reality check to soon.  HOWEVER, this has some great potential to work, because I DID feel paralyzed and vibration as I tried to open my eyes to see if I was in a dream, so I was about halfway there.  Had I not jumped the gun with the reality check, I bet I could have done it.  Will attempt a second try tonight.  After years of failed attempts at different techniques, this one has shown more potential than any...in one night.

----------


## bluremi

New techniques always seem to work "better" the first time you try them.

----------


## Xanous

Yeah I dont want to be a downer but I'm not a fan of FILD. To be physically moving a part of my body is just too much for me. I seem to do better with relaxation techniques and DEILD. To each thier own. ::D:

----------


## successer777

Why bluremi?  Placebo effect?

----------


## successer777

UPDATE:  I had an afternoon nap, and FILDed.  I was lucid after moving my phantom hand and plugging my nose and breathing.  However, I woke up quick, due to feeling trapped in my bed.  I wasn't sure how to get up in the dream without REALLY getting up.  I need more practice.

----------


## 4datdude20

Lolz just signed up, found this site 2 days ago and I tried it this morning for the first time  :Awesome Dance:  
Do basically the two times I tried it, initially I felt I was thinking about the fingers too much and couldn't sleep so I thought I'd wait a bit and then try it again but I passed out before trying it again. How can you guys keep urselfs aware yet not thinking?

----------


## FryingMan

> How can you guys keep urselfs aware yet not thinking?



Practice!   Lots of it.   It's a delicate balance.   Making a habit of meditating during the day I think helps a lot since WILDing (FILD is just a form of WILD where the mental anchor is thinking about moving your fingers) is (more or less) a form of meditation, or something really close to it.

I think for FILD you shouldn't actually move the fingers, just think about moving them.   Find the amount of movement and awareness that works for you.   And read up in the WILD tutorials about the best timing and environment for WILDing.   And remember that WILD requires day work, too, just like DILD does: setting intention, working on memory and self-awareness, doing RCs, etc.   Good luck!

----------


## Ctharlhie

Exactly. The problem I've always had with FILD is that it presents itself as too much of an 'easy-lucid trick', it's too techniquey, and passes over the fundamentals - when they're just as necessary as for any other form of induction.

----------


## 4datdude20

> Practice!   Lots of it.   It's a delicate balance.   Making a habit of meditating during the day I think helps a lot since WILDing (FILD is just a form of WILD where the mental anchor is thinking about moving your fingers) is (more or less) a form of meditation, or something really close to it.
> 
> I think for FILD you shouldn't actually move the fingers, just think about moving them.   Find the amount of movement and awareness that works for you.   And read up in the WILD tutorials about the best timing and environment for WILDing.   And remember that WILD requires day work, too, just like DILD does: setting intention, working on memory and self-awareness, doing RCs, etc.   Good luck!



Thanks for takin da time to reply bro, do you have any particular sources I can read for meditation and figuring out when to transition? I've read alarmist everything on the FILD thread and there has been little posted here about those topics.

Also, I tried it again last night. I was more patient and waited a whole before trying the fingers, the first time my RC failed, so I waited more but ended up falling asleep while doing fingers hehe 
I do think I'm getting closer tho, I felt my breathing change and also my body was feeling a bit weird the first time before I did m RC

----------


## FryingMan

Yes, go read the threads in the WILD class in the DV academy section of the forum, it's real eye-opening stuff.   In particular it talks about all the things you need to do and what kind of preparation to do in order to have the best chances for a successful WILD.

For meditation, check out the link in the original post of this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html

And keep an open mind about FILD -- moving fingers is just one anchor, there are others that may work better for you (verbal mantra, counting).

Have you had lucid dreams before?    It's generally recommended that dreamers get a few DILDs under their belt in order to become familiar with the "feel" of lucid dreaming.

----------


## Elaineylane

I'm gonna try this but it sure is worded very contradictory.   :Uhm:   But the technique as a whole is promising.

----------


## Kokonutts

Hello. I have a problem with that tehcnique. When i wake up during the night i can't go back to bed easily. And the FILD technique make me more aware, since i move my fingers. I need 20~30 minutes before falling asleep again. What can i do ?

----------


## Patience108

Hi Kokonutts  :smiley:  I don't know Fild much but if you are just starting out then it may be good to read through the mild and dild tutorials and inparticular - Sageous's Fundementals are very good - forgive me if you are not just starting out.

When having a  Wbtb it can sometimes take time to get back to sleep  :smiley:

----------


## Kokonutts

> Hi Kokonutts



Hi  :smiley: 





> I don't know Fild much but if you are just starting out then it may be good to read through the mild and dild tutorials and inparticular - Sageous's Fundementals are very good - forgive me if you are not just starting out.



Yup, i'm not starting out ^^. I know all these techniques. In fact i'm trying to LD since months. 
Now i'm just trying the FILD and WBTB technique since before i couldn't due to a my sleep pattern.





> When having a Wbtb it can sometimes take time to get back to sleep



It's a problem... :/

----------


## Patience108

Ok ~ hopefully someone who knows Fild will help you out  :smiley: 

Yes I see  ::wink::  Well I only do wbtb when I know it's not a problem for me to take time to fall back to sleep 

Good luck and see you around  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Habba

> Ok ~ hopefully someone who knows Fild will help you out 
> 
> Yes I see  Well I only do wbtb when I know it's not a problem for me to take time to fall back to sleep 
> 
> Good luck and see you around



This seems like a WILD, going from the wakenes state to a dream, instead of using a mantra it's your fingers.

----------


## TornadoWarning1

This sounds interesting! I will try it tonight and see if it works!

----------


## Yukita

I'm trying this method for 2 days, and had no succes yet. I hope it works this night, or just soon^^ Last night I forgot to wiggle my fingers lol.

----------


## gab

> I'm trying this method for 2 days, and had no succes yet. I hope it works this night, or just soon^^ Last night I forgot to wiggle my fingers lol.



I don't think I ever tried FILD, but I know it's a variation of a WILD. If I may suggest, instead of wiggling your fingers for real, try just thinking about moving them. Moving them with your mind. While you awake, nothing will happen ofc. But after you fall asleep and you are still aware, your finger will move. Because you are now in the dreamworld and things happen just because you think them. That's when you will know you are asleep, dreaming. Just stand up or roll out from your bed and walk away into your dream : D

----------


## Yukita

Oh thanks for your advice! I will definitely try this when it's time to go to sleep againXD I'm gonna try it, and report if it worked or not<3 (or maybe some effects that are pretty weird lol)

----------


## rastro13

> Oh thanks for your advice! I will definitely try this when it's time to go to sleep againXD I'm gonna try it, and report if it worked or not<3 (or maybe some effects that are pretty weird lol)



Any luck Yukita?

----------


## gab

> ... instead of wiggling your fingers for real, try just thinking about moving them. Moving them with your mind. While you awake, nothing will happen ofc. But after you fall asleep and you are still aware, your finger will move. Because you are now in the dreamworld and things happen just because you think them. That's when you will know you are asleep, dreaming. Just stand up or roll out from your bed and walk away into your dream : D



I read about a different variation of this in Yuschak's book I think. As you laying on the bed on your back, bend your knees down on every exhale and bring them back up on evere inhale. With your mind only, ofc. I also tried bending my arm on inhale and exhale. My legs didn't move, but later on when I woke up after my lucid, I recalled that at some point I noticed my arms were bending.

You can try pretty much any variation of this. I have done sitting up, standing up, rotating my body along long axes (feet to head) and they have all worked. All this ofc just with your mind.

----------


## Yukita

> Any luck Yukita?



Nope, Or I fall back to sleep after waking up and trying it, or every attempt isn't working..

Well, I'm happy that I automatically wakeup in the middle ofthe night ::D: 
But well, still no luck! Do have better dream recall.
But I will post if I have any succes! :smiley:

----------


## namit2saxena

Will give this a try for sure for a week. Will post results.

----------

